# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 12/07



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Ambrose :mj4


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Finally Neville gets a program that can build his character.

Really? The Wyatts v the Dudleys?:bored

Well, on the brightside, at least Ambreigns & the Usos are a thing now. It would be cool if they make a clean sweep by the Rumble & have the WWEWHC, IC, & TT titles. I've forgotten what it feels like to have decently booked non-Cena face champs.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> Ambrose :mj4


:maury What a geek


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

meh im not watching this garbage


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

'Warring factions' 

fpalm Modern limp dick WWE. 

Remember when you had The Shield, The Wyatts and Evolution all on the same fucking roster? 

That had the potential to be a huge 'Warring Factions' storyline not this shitfest :ti


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So 3 plus hours with Weeping Regins, Casper, an African American man gyrating, numerous product placements, the BORE-thority & commentary that makes one wish to blow out there ear drums :jbl "_MAGGLE_" while other MORE talented, cheered & BETTER wrestler's are over looked because they don't fit into the vision of 70 year senile old man........

Public Service Announcement Regarding this week Monday Night RAW.....

*1.)* Just change the channel as seen here.....










*2.)* If you must endure then follow the diagram below.....










*3.)* If you enjoy said product well sorry you had to suffer.......


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Two weeks since I stopped watching RAW, the streak lives :rusevyes


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

So, it's safe to say Swag/Del Rio has been dropped? :ann1

This company's incompetency...


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

:mj4


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The Christmas Tempest said:


> Two weeks since I stopped watching RAW, the streak lives :rusevyes


Almost 3 months for me. :rusevyes

Looking at the preview I think that's gonna continue. This show will be ass. :ugh2


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

Why you people sit and watch this for 3 hours and don't wait for the 2 minute YouTube clips where you can chose the parts you watch, is beyond me. Nothing like Ziggler cashing in or anything like that where it's better live is gonna happen.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Jolly Ol' St. Chrome said:


> Almost 3 months for me. :rusevyes
> 
> Looking at the preview I think that's gonna continue. This show will be ass. :ugh2


Yeah, skipping RAW and the other show is so great, I mean even DBZ threads are more entertaining than RAW these days.




Spoiler: RAW tomorrow



btw Vegeta > Goku :xmaskobe


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The Christmas Tempest said:


> Yeah, skipping RAW and the other show is so great, I mean even DBZ threads are more entertaining than RAW these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be kinda funny if the Raw just turned into DBZ talk or other random shit because the show is so bad. I've seen that happen on other forums. :lol


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Jolly Ol' St. Chrome said:


> Be kinda funny if the Raw just turned into DBZ talk or other random shit because the show is so bad. I've seen that happen on other forums. :lol


@☆Shala's Christmas Waifu Party☆, @Merry Blissmas and I are ready :mj


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm looking forward to seeing the PCB storyline continue and Team Samoa+token white guy run wild, brother*:reigns2


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Jolly Ol' St. Chrome said:


> Almost 3 months for me. :rusevyes
> 
> Looking at the preview I think that's gonna continue. This show will be ass. :ugh2


Over a year of not watching RAW has been great, I tagged out early and it's been awesome.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Shouldn't Ambrose be focused on his IC title match vs Owens?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

JTB33b said:


> Shouldn't Ambrose be focused on his IC title match vs Owens?


Is that still happening? 

Such build. :ti 

Don't care if Owens is sick, the fact that they'd have this match on three weeks build anyway, is precisely why WWE don't make any money off feuds anymore.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

My Redskins are going to play. Sorry MNR


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

BlackoutLAS said:


> Why you people sit and watch this for 3 hours and don't wait for the 2 minute YouTube clips where you can chose the parts you watch, is beyond me. Nothing like Ziggler cashing in or anything like that where it's better live is gonna happen.


That's exactly what most of us do... Or we'll follow the show in this thread.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Damn. 

WWE really screwed Swagger again. Probably having the blowoff match on RAW, Cena saves Swagger, and boom.

Cena vs Rio at TLC.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BlackoutLAS said:


> Why you people sit and watch this for 3 hours and don't wait for the 2 minute YouTube clips where you can chose the parts you watch, is beyond me. Nothing like Ziggler cashing in or anything like that where it's better live is gonna happen.


Fair question, but I think the people who post on the Raw thread entertain eachother with their comments and we make Raw much more enjoyable than it truly is. If this place didn't exist, alot of people on here probably wouldn't even bother to watch; certainly not the entire show, at least.

On a sidenote, that is one light ass preview. The storylines right now are just so flat.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

will be there live, I know this forum tends to shit on South Carolina crowds but unless you are there live you really don't know if we are loud or what the case is


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

The Christmas Tempest said:


> Two weeks since I stopped watching RAW, the streak lives :rusevyes


welcome to the club

Wont be watching tonight again third week in a row. got a boycott to maintain, albeit a temporary boycott but a boycott never the less.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks but no thanks. Might even skip TLC too at this rate.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Hopefully we continue to get lots of Rusev!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Well unlike these bandwagon fans lol. Im a true Wwe fan, and well watch no matter what. As it is ive enjoyed Raw mostly past few weeks. The key is to have very very very very very low expectations .


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

BlackoutLAS said:


> Why you people sit and watch this for 3 hours and don't wait for the 2 minute YouTube clips where you can chose the parts you watch, is beyond me. Nothing like Ziggler cashing in or anything like that where it's better live is gonna happen.


Oh god I haven't sat down and watched the entire show in forever. I put it on and do something else in the meantime while it plays in the background. 

The last time I watched the majority of the show was the Raw with the Neville/Owens, Ziggler/Ambrose, and Reigns/Cesaro matches, all of which I enjoyed a lot. Sad that the tournament led to Champ FELLA. :sheamus


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> Well unlike these bandwagon fans lol. Im a true Wwe fan, and well watch no matter what. As it is ive enjoyed Raw mostly past few weeks. The key is to have very very very very very low expectations .


You sir, are very very very very very dedicated. :reigns2


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Why do people feel the need to try to convince others not to watch? Just watch it if you want, or don't if you want. Why care if others watch or not?


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Why do people feel the need to try to convince others not to watch? Just watch it if you want, or don't if you want. Why care if others watch or not?


Well, there are some people who sit and complain about every part of the show and then show up next Monday to talk about it live again the very next week. Some people need telling there is an option of not watching because they either haven't figured it out or they're masochists.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

I decided I'm going to try this new thing where I don't shit on every segment on Raw. Instead I'm just going to try to enjoy what I can enjoy and find any good in what I don't. The power of positivity will be at work tonight. Theres generally some good things to come away with each week...right? So, hope it works! :fingerscrossedI


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*With The League of Nations by his side, WWE World Heavyweight Champion Sheamus seems unstoppable*
*On SmackDown, despite Reigns’ victory over The League of Nations in a 4-on-1 Handicap Match*

Lol, I just found this a bit funny, that's all.

Real unstoppable.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

So Owens/Ambrose has been COMPLETELY dropped :lmao

This Becky/Charlotte situation is the most interesting thing going in to this Raw.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

New Day Jingle Bell Rocks! said:


> Hopefully we continue to get lots of Rusev!


I'm not even 100% what it is about Rusev but the guy is just awesome. 

Somehow, he has been able to keep an air of authenticity about him in spite of his atrocious post Wrestlemania booking. 

I think the show is fucking horrific right now in general, but had Rusev (being booked as dominant as he was during his US run) been the champion instead of Sheamus then I think there would be no need for this League of Nations shit. 

Its only the fact that Sheamus vs Reigns is deemed to weak a feud to carry a show, that this garbage is taking place.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

> With The League of Nations by his side, WWE World Heavyweight Champion Sheamus seems unstoppable going into his Tables, Ladders & Chairs Match title defense at WWE TLC





> On SmackDown, despite Reigns’ victory over The League of Nations in a 4-on-1 Handicap Match,




Both quotes from the same preview.... 

You can't make up the incompetence of this company
:ha









> Don’t miss Raw at 8/7 C on USA Network


----------



## wwe2k (Dec 3, 2015)

I'll give this a try when I play tonight.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Can't wait to watchi this for 3 hours again.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> Can't wait to watchi this for 3 hours again.


You don't stay up for Raw do you? That qualifies as self harm mate.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well I see things have now come full circle for Mr. Reigns. He got really over as a face as part of a faction. Now after 18 months as singles wrestler filled with fuckery and trying every trick in the book to gets faces really cheered not getting the desired results, they now just form another faction for him. :lol



3ku1 said:


> Well unlike these bandwagon fans lol. Im a true Wwe fan, and well watch no matter what. As it is ive enjoyed Raw mostly past few weeks. The key is to have very very very very very low expectations .


Not sure my expectations can get any lower :mj2

And with all that said...Time to Start Getting Ready For Raw:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Marrakesh said:


> You don't stay up for Raw do you? That qualifies as self harm mate.


Do it every week since i'm always wide awake and can never sleep.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Another Christmas Painkiller said:


> Well I see things have now come full circle for Mr. Reigns. He got really over as a face as part of a faction. Now after 18 months as singles wrestler filled with fuckery and trying every trick in the book to gets faces really cheered not getting the desired results, they now just form another faction for him. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Monday night binge drinking. 

Here's to bad ratings.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Where is RAW emanating from tonight? At this point the location is the biggest draw on the show for me

Edit ugh South Carolina -- weren't they JUST there for the go-home of the last PPV which wasn't even a month ago? It's almost as if they're trying to avoid the Northern areas or something


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

What was the rating for last week's show?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Where is RAW emanating from tonight? At this point the location is the biggest draw on the show for me
> 
> Edit ugh South Carolina -- weren't they JUST there for the go-home of the last PPV which wasn't even a month ago? It's almost as if they're trying to avoid the Northern areas or something


TLC is in Boston and Raw the night after in Philly, so we got a couple coming up


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Where is RAW emanating from tonight? At this point the location is the biggest draw on the show for me
> 
> Edit ugh South Carolina -- weren't they JUST there for the go-home of the last PPV? It's almost as if they're trying to avoid the Northern areas or something


Another dead crowd then :ti 

At this rate I don't even know if places like Philly or Boston will even be as rowdy as usual. Is there a point to giving them the privilege of a good crowd? 

Just let them burn.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Another Christmas Painkiller said:


> TLC is in Boston and *Raw the night after in Philly*, so we got a couple coming up


:banderas There is still hope


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Marrakesh said:


> Another dead crowd then :ti
> 
> At this rate I don't even know if places like Philly or Boston will even be as rowdy as usual. Is there a point to giving them the privilege of a good crowd?
> 
> Just let them burn.


Well Pittsburgh is usually a "good crowd" city and 3/4 of the upper half of the arena was empty last Monday and people were leaving early :lol


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Marrakesh said:


> Monday night binge drinking.
> 
> Here's to bad ratings.


And at the rate the E is headed down, here's to future Liver Transplants.....


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Just take Raw back to Manchester, England where we gave amazing reactions


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Changes to Take Place on Tonight’s RAW*


> Dave Meltzer reported on today’s installment of Wrestling Observer Radio that tonight’s episode of RAW should be a very interesting one. Wile not saying exactly what, Meltzer said that he has been told there will be some “changes” on tonight’s show.


Source: http://www.allwrestlingnews.com/wwe-news/changes-to-take-place-on-tonights-raw/

Didn't see a need to make a thread for this. Wonder what these "changes" are?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

So Ambrose/Owens is really not happening? 

:lenny2

Not really interested into anything, and I'm one of those naive fans, wow WWE ...
I think for me this RAW episode is the least anticipated since spring 2012.
Will still watch Ambrose. And Slater, if he shows up. :toomanykobes


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

At this rate, people playing the drinking game during RAW could probably get too drunk at the commentary. :lol


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

deanambroselover said:


> Just take Raw back to Manchester, England where we gave amazing reactions


Amazing reactions that are heavily edited :cena3


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

DJ2334 said:


> *Changes to Take Place on Tonight’s RAW*
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.allwrestlingnews.com/wwe-news/changes-to-take-place-on-tonights-raw/
> ...


I'm afraid they are long past the point were any minor changes will do any good.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Skipping RAW for a while. I'd like to wish you poor bastards that's watching tonight, good luck. :ti2*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Going to tape this and watch it tomorrow like usual. Hopefully we get some modicum of hype going before TLC, as the only thing I'm really looking forward to is the Tag Ladder Match, and that's just because it's a Ladder Match and it'll be exciting to watch with those teams. I hate having this much of a lack of interest in the product, I basically just want the Rumble to roll around at this point, and I'm even worried that'll be a let down too like the past few years.

Hyped to see who joins the Dudley's tonight though, been teasing an 'extreme' return on Twitter. I'd pop hard for Spike, but I'd still mark the fuck out for RVD or something at this point, I'm that low on excitement.

Honestly, I've been hyping up NXT Takeover more, that show looks so damn promising with a great Main Event, and it's in London. It's going to blow TLC out of the water.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Amazing reactions that are heavily edited :cena3


Vince fucked over the Manchester crowd by editing the reactions as I was there New Day were over as fuck, Roman got booed, Paige was cheered, Charlotte was booed


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Going to give it a miss and catch up via YouTube highlights. I wish you comrades luck as well. Big Show returning tonight!

:saul


----------



## EireUnited (Apr 27, 2015)

deanambroselover said:


> Vince fucked over the Manchester crowd by editing the reactions as I was there New Day were over as fuck, Roman got booed, Paige was cheered, Charlotte was booed


What are you talking about? That's EXACTLY how it was heard on TV. They did edit, which I fucking hate, but let's not pretend they changed every single thing.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Meltzer with some great info "Something MIGHT happen." :mj4 Good to know.

I bet creative changed its mind at the last second if it doesn't.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> Meltzer with some great info "Something MIGHT happen." :mj4 Good to know.
> 
> I bet creative changed its mind at the last second if it doesn't.


I can't help but cringe every time I see one of those reports posted on here. Might as well use a fucking Magic 8-Ball :aryalol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DoubtGin said:


> Meltzer with some great info "Something MIGHT happen." :mj4 Good to know.
> 
> I bet creative changed its mind at the last second if it doesn't.


Well considering the last couple of weeks _nothing_ has happened, that might be news.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

EireUnited said:


> What are you talking about? That's EXACTLY how it was heard on TV. They did edit, which I fucking hate, but let's not pretend they changed every single thing.


They edited the show and the parts I saw werent shown exactly on tv. New Day reaction was quieted down for tv but in person there reaction was fucking loud


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

So who's even going to watch this crap? Lol


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm once again looking forward to 3 hours and 5 minutes of the greatest show on television. 7 hours til wrasslin'!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

So theres a change in store for Raw I bet Roman gets the title


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

The changes are that instead of everyone making Roman look strong they have to make Roman look powerful creative geniuses I'm pretty sure the crowd won't tell the differences :vince


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm just waiting John Cena's return


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Watch Raw tonight?
:henry3
:loweringangle


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Its going to be fun seeing this come about. The writers have us all mis directed, thinking itll suck then boom pull it all together into awesomeness


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Can we have a Seth update on Raw tonight? the show really needs the man right now


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

What do you guys think of this?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673637051405901824


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

5*RVD said:


> What do you guys think of this?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673637051405901824


It'll either be Rhyno or RVD. RVD would get the bigger pop and add some flashy moves but Rhyno would make more sense kayfabe wise as he's bigger and more intense. 

I'll LOL if it's The Sandman. Isn't he approaching his mid 50s?


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

killacamt said:


> will be there live, I know this forum tends to shit on South Carolina crowds but unless you are there live you really don't know if we are loud or what the case is


I will see you there!


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

> Dave Meltzer reported on today’s installment of Wrestling Observer Radio that *tonight’s episode of RAW should be a very interesting one*. Wile not saying exactly what, Meltzer said that he has been told there will be some “changes” on tonight’s show.


There is a better chance of Lana serving me egg nog and bourbon while wearing a thong at my house tonight, than this Raw being anything close to interesting.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Dear my beloved creative team/loyal yes men,

I'm thinking tonight we put The League of Nations and our world heavyweight champion Sheamus, Rusev, Del Rio and Barrett WITH The New Days Big E, Kofi Kingston and Xavier Woods in an epic 7 on 1 tag match vs Roman Reigns with Roman overcoming and pinning Sheamus in 10 seconds!!

I want Tyler Breeze getting pinned by Neville...

Give the Divas two segments but only one can be a four minute match. I heard you brought some divas from FCW right? Stephanie mentioned it... 

Also...since we're in Charlotte we have Ric showing up. Have him come out with his daughter and whatever you do DO NOT have him address the blatant disrespect to his family from Paige a couple weeks back. Put Charlotte on commentary and have Paige come out with her push up bra. 

Finally...I don't want Kevin Owens getting over on his own and Hunter told me he's great on the stick. DO NOT give him a microphone and let me get him over when I WANT to get him over. 

Sincerely,
Vince McMahon


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I wish I could be excited about the the reported changes on tonight's show, but Meltzer isn't exactly the most reliable.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh Jesus...

fpalm


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

What a perfect time to study for my final.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Please be RVD. Please be RVD. Please be RVD. Please be RVD.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Maybe its Spike Dudley


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RAW will suck unless all these things happen:

NEW JACK debuts to help Dudleys, but instead interferes during Trips/Steph promo, beats down Trips, leaves with Steph.

Roman vs Sheamus for the belt. Vince comes out, Cena returns, beats down both jobbers and takes belt. Vince and heel Cena stand tall.

Scott Steiner comes out, beats down JBL and the other jobber. Declares himself as the new color commentator with Cole.

Hollywood Tista comes out and challenges Lesnar for Mania.

End of RAW, out comes Daniel Bryan. Promo, then lights go out. Static hits the tron, then lights back on with 'He's Coming' on the tron. Cliffhanger.

:mark:


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

:mark: :mark:







*"GIMME A FUCKIN' MIC!"*


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> RAW will suck unless all these things happen:
> 
> NEW JACK debuts to help Dudleys, but instead interferes during Trips/Steph promo, beats down Trips, leaves with Steph.
> 
> ...


NOT FAIR TO DO US LIKE THAT!!!

First name that popped in my mind about who "He's coming" would be about are...

1. Punk
2. NXT call-up/return (ex-WWE guy)
3. Cena


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

It's so good that Reigns is doing everything he can to support his little buddy Dean.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Paul Heyman's dream 1999, an ECW guy becoming Vince McMahon's savior 15 years later.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> NOT FAIR TO DO US LIKE THAT!!!
> 
> First name that popped in my mind about who "He's coming" would be about are...
> 
> ...


Punker.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

https://gaming.youtube.com/watch?v=tO_Pfby8s1M go becky go! better than RAW.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> https://gaming.youtube.com/watch?v=tO_Pfby8s1M go becky go! better than RAW.


Back in the day all the wrestlers be sitting in the back drinking and scheming, complaining about the direction of the company and their positions. 

Nowadays they are playing video games :ha 

Guess they've lost all hope as well.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

GETTING READY FOR RAW!


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Her accent is hilarious.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I want pizza and beer to consume while watching Raw tonight. My wife, however, has declared us both on a diet. I never signed up for this. How can someone unilaterally put themselves and someone else on a joint diet? Raw is only enjoyable with pizza and beer and I get neither. Fuck this shit!!!

I have gotten the impression that WWE is trying a little harder the last week or so to actually develop storylines. It's been clumsy an awkward, but I imagine it's sort of like trying to walk again after never getting out of bed for 6 months. It's tough to have compelling storylines among characters who haven't been compelling in months/years/ever, but I appreciate what I view as an uptick in effort, even if it's a moderate one.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Marrakesh said:


> Back in the day all the wrestlers be sitting in the back drinking and scheming, complaining about the direction of the company and their positions.
> 
> Nowadays they are playing video games :ha
> 
> Guess they've lost all hope as well.


LOL dont mind them playing video games


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I want pizza and beer to consume while watching Raw tonight. My wife, however, has declared us both on a diet. I never signed up for this. How can someone unilaterally put themselves and someone else on a joint diet? Raw is only enjoyable with pizza and beer and I get neither. Fuck this shit!!!
> 
> I have gotten the impression that WWE is trying a little harder the last week or so to actually develop storylines. It's been clumsy an awkward, but I imagine it's sort of like trying to walk again after never getting out of bed for 6 months. It's tough to have compelling storylines among characters who haven't been compelling in months/years/ever, but I appreciate what I view as an uptick in effort, even if it's a moderate one.


Find your balls.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

I have a sneaky feeling RAW will be good this week.

Why you ask? Well I'll tell you..

Meltzer said so.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

You guys enjoy tonight, I'll be sleeping this off for the third week in a row, dreaming about how much happier I am not watching the product... I do miss NxT though


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

ellthom said:


> You guys enjoy tonight, I'll be sleeping this off for the third week in a row, dreaming about how much happier I am not watching the product... I do miss NxT though


Hehe I'll be on Twitter complaining. I got some Monday Night Football to watch


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Everyone will be complaining tonight. I might just post random gifs again.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Chun-Li rules the night. Fuck RAW.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

And whatever the 'changes' are tonight, it will be lame enough to hear this after: "Oh My!" :cole


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Shall we have a Sasha Banks Gifs tribute raw thread?


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Let me get this straight. People won't watch but will be complaining about the product on social media? This is one of the most idiotic things I've ever heard.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm just gonna be watching Raw until Fargo comes on. I'm actually kinda dreading Raw cause of how horrible its become but its just such a habit to watch Raw on Monday's since i've been doing it ever since i was a kid. Its like smoking, you know you shouldn't but its hard to break the habit.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Amazing reactions that are heavily edited :cena3


Good man John the 1st.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Dub J said:


> Let me get this straight. People won't watch but will be complaining about the product on social media? This is one of the most idiotic things I've ever heard.


Welcome to always, enjoy your stay


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

PraXitude said:


> Please be RVD. Please be RVD. Please be RVD. Please be RVD.


I wouldn't bet on it, I think he's out at least until Rumble/Mania. He's currently working the indies.



deanambroselover said:


> Maybe its Spike Dudley


Spike Dudley is like the original Dean Ambrose... Look at that mop. :grin2:










But he's currently a financial advisor for MassMutual, according to WWE.com which isn't where we thought the third Dudley would end up.



Bazinga said:


> I have a sneaky feeling RAW will be good this week.
> 
> Why you ask? Well I'll tell you..
> 
> Meltzer said so.


Last week, New Day and Sheamus looked kinda lost opening RAW. Then the show began looking like a poorly executed school play that's been thrown together by someone who's been denied their coffee and Twinkies, because they're not writing it properly.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

deanambroselover said:


> So theres a change in store for Raw I bet Roman gets the title


Don't expect them to have anything good for Ambrose, I still don't know how but they each day find a new way to fuck over the boy. Or maybe he do it himself :booklel


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Chun-Li rules the night. Fuck RAW.


I guess like 30 years of lightning kicks really builds bulk in the thighs huh.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Damn. I'm actually staying up for Raw. I've just made a pot of coffee but I doubt I'll be able to stay awake for the whole thing.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm just gonna be watching Raw until Fargo comes on. I'm actually kinda dreading Raw cause of how horrible its become but its just such a habit to watch Raw on Monday's since i've been doing it ever since i was a kid. Its like smoking, you know you shouldn't but its hard to break the habit.











Take 2 of these and call me in the morning


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Chun-Li rules the night. Fuck RAW.


Why are her thighs so fat? SF's female models always look disproportionate. :ann1


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

virus21 said:


> Take 2 of these and call me in the morning


God i miss Lucha Underground, it can't come back on soon enough. It's really the only wrestling show i get excited when i'm about to watch it. I haven't been able to say that about Raw for over a decade.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Raw is on soon.
Meaning: time to go to sleep over here.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dong Zhuo's Holiday Orgy said:


> Why are her thighs so fat? SF's female models always look disproportionate. :ann1


Why is Ryu's everything so big? Not just the females. It's SF.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> God i miss Lucha Underground, it can't come back on soon enough. It's really the only wrestling show i get excited when i'm about to watch it. I haven't been able to say that about Raw for over a decade.


One more month, just one more month


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hell maybe I'll play FF7 all night since the announcement about the remake was such a letdown.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Working from home tomorow so I'm going to be an idiot for the first time in months and try to watch Raw.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Watch Raw tonight?
> :henry3
> :loweringangle


:risingangle

























































































:loweringangle


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

VampDude said:


> Spike Dudley is like the original Dean Ambrose... Look at that mop. :grin2:


Nailed it.

Plus he is someone's lil buddy jobber. :ambrose4


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

After that fan council survey i really hope raw improves alot tonight. Sick of seeing it so dire. I want to watch it but its SO bad these days its possible to sit through it. 

Wyatts - we got a 400 pound monster brawn strowman 

Dudleys - we got a 140 poundish spike dudley


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its almost time for


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

I will be joining you kind gentlemen and lovely lads tonight I wanna see what kinda fuckery WWE has in store for my brain.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Hopefully a good episode of raw tonight. I see Marks are already going "I am too cool for school" comments. Give it a chance huh.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Almost time, hopefully they can give us a good show tonight. And there's always Monday Night Football if the fuckery is too bad.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> Hopefully a good episode of raw tonight. I see Marks are already going "I am too cool for school" comments. Give it a chance huh.


Good episode of Raw what the fuck have you been smoking?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

From Death Valley said:


> I will be joining you kind gentlemen and lovely lads tonight I wanna see what kinda fuckery WWE has in store for my brain.


Bring booze


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm watching raw to see how they propose to make it better and just see, whats the harm really?


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673994554794733568
Bubba tweeting Enter Sandman Lyrics, I hope it's not The Sandman. I mean he had two things that got him over, his entrance theme and drinking beer. We know they won't pay for the song, so can he drink in the PG era?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Sometimes I don't understand why some people don't understand one simple concept: if you don't create interest in your show, nobody will tune in.
Sometimes I read people saying, this guy or that guy was on the show, or this or that happened, and still the rating sucked. Well, guess what? Why would I tune in to something I don't know will happen or is happening? 

I usually don't like Vince Russo, buylt he's got this right: WWE doesn't give us a single reason to watch next week's episode. No hype for anything, no mainstream presence, nothing.
Two ways to go: either you consistently put on great shows so that people take notice, or you promote the shit out of it.

WWE does neither.
They put on a show that somehow ends, and hope that people show up for next week. I don't get it.


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

Can't wait for Roman's pops as fuck.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Pretty much Reigns, Ambrose, and the dudleys are the only thing Im looking forward to. Oh and Sasha of course. And the greatest authority figure of all time :HHH2 :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Right now theres only 2 people keeping me interested in Raw, Kevin Owens and Sasha Banks. I swear if they got injured i probably couldn't watch anymore.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

From Death Valley said:


> Good episode of Raw what the fuck have you been smoking?


I'm not sure how we'd manage the shock of a really good Raw.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

It's sad that a low card story with the Miz and Neville interests me more than the world title feud.


Reigns era.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Romans Empire said:


> Can't wait for Roman's pops as fuck.


You got your days wrong bud, this is Raw not SmackDown.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> It's sad that a low card story with the Miz and Neville interests me more than the world title feud.
> 
> 
> Reigns era.


Lol i know, i'am actually curious to see what happens with Neville and Miz. Whereas i don't give a single fuck about what happens with Reigns and Sheamus.


----------



## EireUnited (Apr 27, 2015)

Excited to see what Roman does tonight. 

Expect an excruciatingly boring League of Nations promo to start the show.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Just a few more minutes.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Looks like it'll be Owens vs Ziggler and if Ziggler wins he gets added to the IC Title match at TLC


----------



## EireUnited (Apr 27, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol i know, i'am actually curious to see what happens with Neville and Miz. Whereas i don't give a single fuck about what happens with Reigns and Sheamus.


Funny, I'm the complete opposite. I think they need to go SOMEWHERE DIFFERENT with Roman/Sheamus, so I'm intrigued to see if they'll put in the effort. Elsewhere, I have absolutely zero interest in Neville/Miz, even though I like both of them.


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

Roman Empire said:


> Just a few more minutes.


I know dude and Roman will have his pops it will be awesome as fuck.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Let the #WWEFuckery Begin


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Let the complaining begin!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol i know, i'am actually curious to see what happens with Neville and Miz. Whereas i don't give a single fuck about what happens with Reigns and Sheamus.


More than likely just a match at TLC with Neville winning and that's it.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go, let's do this.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

How low can you go ratings tonight.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Roman Reigns just buried that box on live TV


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> How long can you go ratings tonight.


Hopefully over the 1M mark.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Starting with a recap, what a change unk2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Another Christmas Painkiller said:


> Let the #WWEFuckery Begin


When does it ever stop?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sheamus 5:15 running wild on Roman Reigns, brother.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

EireUnited said:


> Excited to see what Roman does tonight.
> 
> Expect an excruciatingly boring League of Nations promo to start the show.


That or the Authority.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The league of shadows :ha


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Not expecting much from Raw after how the last few weeks turned out. I hope they're giving us something worth our time tonight.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Foreigners! Foreigners Everywhere!'

Let's cheer for Roman you guys.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The league of jobbers


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They're already in the ring.

:lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That theme tune :maury


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

The League of Geeks


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Jobber entrance. Lol.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh LON has a new theme song..... The change is REAL!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

"LON" has their own music! :mark:


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

I like their music


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Completely forgot there was a PPV sunday :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LOL Jobber entrance to start RAW.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

jobber entrance :ha :HA :maury


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The Nation of Jobbernation


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice, Sheamus is doing a promo


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

League of CENAWINSLOL


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That fucking crowd, totally off sync with that chant


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Theme music sucks though for LON.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I really want to have a positive attitude tonight. How long until WWE has sucked all of my positivity?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

This is already hard work. I think I prefer Authority opening promos...


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Sheamus gets more heat than anyone on the roster. Never was a fan of his but shit let him run with it


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Ru Ru is to good for this.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Roman Empire well you ever stop being delusional, and be real for once lol? Boy. This is Raw, he well get crickets like he did on last weeks main event.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A waste of time you say.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

So, I've been away for like 8 months. Has Roman Reigns lost some of his muscle? He looks...flabbier...in the arm area.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Stone Cold should sue.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

WWE admitting their opening promos are a waste of time


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

WHAT?


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

He's right about one thing. This whole thing is a waste of time.


----------



## EireUnited (Apr 27, 2015)

What's the point of this? It's BORING, makes them all look BORING, BORES the crowd. It doesn't HAVE to begin like this. Is this the very best they can do??


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

PPV is this sunday? :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Barrett > Rusev >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Del Rio>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>The Lobsterhead


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

5:15 is how long it took for me to realise no creative changes happened as rumoured....


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

5min 15 sec the amount of time before Roman blows up


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The piped in boos.

:ha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Are those piped in boos? lol same level each time.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Looks like the supposed changes on RAW begins with the same ol' same ol...:bored


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Mexico getting the most boos :ha


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

lol Bulgaria is a great Country :lol


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Sheamus is actually pretty good in the top heel role, much better than I thought he would be

He seems like he's been waiting for another opportunity for a while


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I think I kind of like Sheamus because he's Irish and Irish people remind me of drinking.


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

where the fuck is bulgaria


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

If the League of Nations had a group in the world cup. It wouid like:


1) Mexico
2) England
3) Ireland
4) Bulgaria


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Is this how they're planning on getting Roman over ?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Piped in Boos..:wow


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

How's this so bad already


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

There's zero momentum for any of this or Fella as WWE Champion. It's amazing.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Their music sounded like something from an old Saturday morning cartoon


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Someone call me if/when Swag is gonna be on my tv, plz.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Is TLC seriously this Sunday? I legit forgot, well, I'll make sure to "accidentally" forgot Sunday as well.

And yeah, I'll follow the thread, I still am not watching RAW tonight :kobe10


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Sheamus...all the charisma of a peanut butter sammich...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I think the kind of people who chant USA at WWE events are the kind of people who support Donald Trump.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Del Rio looks so out of place.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wyatt family face turn?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Wyatts.... well, this is a surprise


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

This is crap but still a refreshing change from HHH and Steph.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

This is raw not smackdown people drop the conspiracy theories


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Holy shit.....


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

face Wyatts!!!!? Whaaat?!!!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Kicked their arse fella


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So they are going to job out the Wyatts to these idiots


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

Who ever is paying to watch this, they look stupid


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Well this is different


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh snap! What is this?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Bray tweener!?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OMFG WYATT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CREAMING!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well from one loser stable to the next.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Heels vs Heels :mark:

Crowd erupts. Come on WWE. Hint.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

What the hell?


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Well they jus got cut by Bray Wyatt here comes the hillbillies stable fighting for murica


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh. My. God. America's final hope. Lol.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

This is already great.

Add Bray to the TLC match *NOW*.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Well hello Mr. Bray. Good to see you, thanks for saving us.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well from one loser stable to the next.


:lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hahaha a bunch of losers in the ring :ha


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Face turn


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

truelove said:


> Piped in Boos..:wow


It's Raw...


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

What the fuck is going on?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Wyatt family are faces now ? I'm confused


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The Wyatts actually look like an intimidating bunch of mother fuckers.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm aching all over. This might be a night I pack it in early. It's not like I'll miss anything worth a damn it looks like.


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

Where the fuck is Roman omfg I am pissed off.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Wyatt family face turn?!!! Dudleys now...


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

jobber's reunion


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Ugh, nvm.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WTF is going on? :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

ECW is a bunch of buzzkills


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Bray is the fucking Boss.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Still hilarious WWE ripped off the League of Nations bit from one of their old video games.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

I was busy so just turned into Raw. Wyatts and League facing off. Didn't we see this with Wyatts and Shield.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Wdf. Stable wars.

This is a clusterfuck.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RVD return, maybe.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well they finally have enough people to do a war games so they might as well since nothing else has worked for WWE


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman about to go over 12 guys


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

What a cluster fuck!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Man, here I was hoping that Bray was going to get his title from Sheamus.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

oooooooh Face turn or fuckery?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Please don't tell me a 16-man tag to main event. Teddy Long is climaxing at his house right now.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Great its gonna be usos ambrose reigns these ecw relics vs wyatts and league of jobbers tonight.... and we all know whose going over :larry


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ahh so this the change, they will now be doing 16 man matches in the ME instead of just 6 man matches


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Rhyno!!!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Bray talking over everyone and shit..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Wyatts go from heel to face back to heel in under a minute LOL


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Remember when The Shield faced off with The Wyatts and how crazy everyone went.

Yeah that Wyatts vs League of Nations face-off looked weak as fuck.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:wee-bey I've been missing Raw for a few weeks, wtf is going on?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

:cole Welcome to, RAW is GANG WARFARE!!!!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

FUCKIN RHYNO CUNTS!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Rhyno :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RHYNO

:ha


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Rhyno.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey Rhyno, what's up?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Man Beast in the house


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

YOU DON'T DIE.

YOU MULTIPLY.

Someone cut me.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Please don't tell me this was just to set up a pointless huge face/heel tag team main event.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Gore, gore, gore !


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Man I was actually getting excited then Dudley boys came out...


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Here comes fucking Rhyno!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rhyno :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh God....ANOTHER ECW reunion faction. 

I used to get mad at TNA for it, but now I see that ECW is just a cockroach that refuses to get flushed down the toilet.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Just throw shit together. I'm sorry I don't give a fuck .. Bray's talking but all I hear is blah blah blah, the only good reason will be a match but that's it.*


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

All right! Rhyno!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The crowd went so mild for rhyno.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

This is stupid. Like really stupid.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I was a about to flip my shit if it was Sandman. I'm not even mad at Rhyno.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This shit is nuts! Ty RAW!!!!!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Reigns and company :yes :yes :yes


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Da fuq? An actual decent opening segment?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

12 Bodies, 1 Spear.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WHAT IN THE FUCK IS GOING ON HERE


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

is this like a 16 man match to start RAW???


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman and his lil buddies.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

bro what a cluster fuck wheres new day


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow look who called this shitshow... :ha


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Dies with a whimper


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Seriously WTF is this?! :lmao


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

O look. 

It's Roman Reigns and his bitches.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Rhyno!


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh come on


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So they couldn't have done this feud at survivor series when you know they had elimination matches


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

And....an ad break.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

so the usos are members of the shield now


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

These 4 teams would of made for a great War Games match.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

About time we get a good opening for RAW


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

No don't ruin another NXT talent


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

so basically plan B is ... just throw the fucking kitchen sink at it then? lol.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Isn't this what should have happened at Survivor Series lol?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Now hold up there, playa....


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*WWE'S ALL LIKE....*


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

So this is the "change" they were talking about :lmao


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

So divas teams worked so well they turned the men division into the same thing. That about sum this up?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

What other loser factions can they throw in tehre....Nexus? Right now, in the ring it's the league of "Cena Jobbers" and that includes the Wyatts.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Nice to see them making teams after Survivor Series.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

I like this but, 
DAFUQ didn't they do this for Survivor Series!?!
This would've been perfect for that PPV!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:maury @ team flabby and sick ECW


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

8v8 main event calling it right now.

Also here comes Roman and his cousins and Dean Ambrose.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Fuck these teams, so only choice...............

ECW ECW ECW ECW ECW ECW ECW ECW!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

VIPER said:


> :wee-bey I've been missing Raw for a few weeks, wtf is going on?


I'm just as lost as you


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

What the hell is actually going on here? :lmao


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

:confused Not sure what I'm more shocked by...a Rhyno siting or a Bebe Kids reference in 2015...


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

First we have WWE ripping off TNA ripping off WWE cashing in on ECW. And now we have a Male Wrestler Revolution going on...well of sorts.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Is this faction war better or worse than the Nation of Domination/Disciples of Apocalypse/Los Burritos/Truth Commission one in 97? That is the question.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*HOLD ON PLAYAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









WE'RE GONNA HAVE A 16 MAN TAG TEAM MATCH!!!!!!!!!*








:sodone :dead2


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

mightymike1986 said:


> Isn't this what should have happened at Survivor Series lol?


Exactly.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Why isn't Swagger not part of Reigns team?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

All these factions now and SvS was last month :mj2


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

New Day plus a pony?


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Tommy Dreamer:mark:


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Delbusto1 said:


> Please don't tell me this was just to set up a pointless huge face/heel tag team main event.


Yes it was.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And after all that - commerical.

"All hell's going to break loose..............................right after these messages."


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Not bad so far, could be better


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Really cool opening segment.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Prayer Police said:


> Now hold up there, playa....


YA KNO ITZ THE MAC MILITANT!
A TAG! TEAM! MATCH! 
HOLLA HOLLA!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

No pop for Rhyno. This segment felt so flat :lmao


----------



## EireUnited (Apr 27, 2015)

Just do a Fatal 4 Way stable main event. Fuck the psychology. Fuck the no-finishes. Just 20 minutes of 16 people battering the fuck out of each other. Make it hardcore. Tables smashing. Weapons flying. Blood. Fuck it, just do it. Please.


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

Cena is going to come out by himself and wreck all these jobbers.


----------



## wrestlingchick (Sep 16, 2015)

Rise said:


> So divas teams worked so well they turned the men division into the same thing. That about sum this up?


I was just thinking the same thing lol


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

you're late Vince , Survivor Series was a month ago


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

However, I will accept this if Rhyno gets to gore Reigns.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm out goodnight guys.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Reigns with that Road Warriors pop........... NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Team BAD should come out next.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WWE creative: We have so many injuries…so many…I don’t know…just throw everything into the ring


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Gee...its a shame they didn't have all these teams set up for Survivor Series, lol.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

VIPER said:


> I've been missing Raw for a few weeks, wtf is going on?


Our greatest scientists are working around the clock to figure it out


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *WWE'S ALL LIKE....*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The HBK/Austin commercial was better and more star-studded than the opening segment of Raw tonight.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *HOLD ON PLAYAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope Teddy's bad heart can handle all the excitement :mj2


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Stable Wars! Am I watching TNA???


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

witchblade000 said:


> Why isn't Swagger not part of Reigns team?


I was really looking forward to a feud between Swagger/Del Rio. Could have been interesting.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

I was liking that segment, the LON looked good and the Wyatts were a really good surprise. Then it died in my opinion because it just became a mess. The fans really wanted Wyatt to challenge the LON. 

Moral of the story is to try something new.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I am tempted to watch this, just to erase the horrid java exam I Just had... raw can't be that awful right?


----------



## Piharoelli (Jul 9, 2015)

christien62 said:


> bro what a cluster fuck wheres new day


New Day need one extra member and we'll have 20 man tag match at TLC.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Who wrote this stuff?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Are you excited about out big change? Ratings bout to go up!" :vince$


----------



## EireUnited (Apr 27, 2015)

Turned something shit into a fun opening, and brilliantly timed commercial. I'm hooked for what happens next.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

They made a great start of the show with what they had... What the fuck? Is this real life?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

So it's Wyatts vs LoN vs ECW vs the Reigns Bitches...and Reese's Pieces and Little Caesar's vs Guitar Hero...oh, commercials.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

would be creaming his pants right now.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

So TLC is this Sunday? Completely forgot about it in the midst of the Aldo/McGregor fight. Thought it was the weekend after.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Hahaha, SKY and the WWF. :lmao
I'm marking for everything tonight.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

All this happening AFTER survivor series

LOL


----------



## vp8831 (Feb 28, 2012)

Enough with the Survivor Series talk! Rollins got injured and they had to have the tournament to crown a new champ. Get a clue people!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:ha


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I actually liked the opening segment. I'm shocked.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

:ha :ha no they didnt.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

lol not even the main event time for boring shit


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Team BAD should come out next.


Team Bad....Boring AND Dull?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

WHO CALLED IT


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

it looks they are trying to recreate the magic of the shield/wyatt feud from before their match at Elimination Chamber, but sadly it will never be the same


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Good god, what am I watching, what am I watching?!?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It took cole 15 mins just to say what this match type was.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

OMG they are really doing the 16 man clusterfuck match :ha


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They just jump to the match after break:lol

Gotta love it.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

JUST STARTED WATCHING... WHAT THE HELL HAVE I WALKED IN


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Im really likeing this so far


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Let's be honest, Rhino wasn't an ECW original, he was like ECW 2000.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Well at least they didn't group the heels and faces on two teams.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That ratings desperation, the entire roster in 1 segment.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Biggest match you've EVER started Raw with? 

Jericho/HHH for the title from 2000 says hello!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Damn half the roster in one match. The rest of the show is gonna be filled with shit.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I wish this was a War Games match.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Just read what happened.

So glad I'm not watching tonight. :lmao*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Half the roster is in the first match of Raw, WTF are they going to do after this lol


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

This looks a mess. :ugh2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*FACTION WARS ARE HYPE!!!!!! :mark: :woo :xmasparty*


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

Well, thats gonna end in DQ


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Really liked the opening segment, but a 16 man tag match as the opening match? Not sure about that at all.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Sazer Ramon said:


> Let's be honest, Rhino wasn't an ECW original, he was like ECW 2000.


Everyone else is like dead though.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

16 man tag team elimination?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

The only PPV I'm looking foward to is NXT Takeover. Only match I do care for at TLC is Owens/Ambrose.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Devon Dudley
Luke Harper
Jimmy USO

That's who gets pinned in order


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

I hope team TNA wins lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

We have a roster really hampered by injuries how do we fill 3 hours, put 75% of our healthy talents in one match


----------



## Occultist (Oct 26, 2015)

Fuck off with the cynical comments.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

lmao that bubba ray botch punching air on bray


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

eliminate these uso losers first and quickly please


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

There's gotta be a debut later, they just threw the entire upper-midcard into 1 segment.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Wyatt no-sold Devon's ass


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the hell has happened to factions over the years?!


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Vince is just abusing that panic button now. I'm surprised it hasn't broke yet.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

All these guys will be seen in multiple segments tonight. People will tune out.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

What the fuck is this clusterfuck bullshit on my tv? :ann1

And no Swagger, Ryback, or Lucha Dragons despite being involved with talents in the ring. fpalm


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm glad they finally got Rhyno on the main roster. I want to see him square up against Reigns.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

X-MAS God Seth Rollins said:


> JUST STARTED WATCHING... WHAT THE HELL HAVE I WALKED IN


The end of the world son.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It’s so good that we have all these stables AFTER Survivor Series -_-


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao The Gore Machine. Fuck off Cole.



Occultist said:


> Fuck off with the cynical comments.


Have you been in one of these threads before?


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

I knew I wouldn't be disappointed first 18 minutes in and WWE fuckery is at full speed brother :hogan


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey guys the LON are dominant in case you didn't know


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

They should have added another ring, a Hell in a Cell, an Elimination Chamber, a few ladders, Judy Bagwell on a pole, and that electric chair from that Chamber of Horros match in WCW.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

witchblade000 said:


> Damn half the roster in one match. The rest of the show is gonna be filled with shit.


I was thinking same thing...Pointless, boring divas matches, etc.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

theses guys are on 50% of the tv on a 3 hour show are the jobbers running the show tn?


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

Rhyno will not use the Gore so he can make Roman look strong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

WTF is Tommy Dreamer wearing :maury


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Nope will just follow on Twitter :serious:


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

They had the crowd with wyatts challenging this nations thing. Now it's crickets once again. They will never learn.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> What the fuck is this clusterfuck bullshit on my tv? :ann1
> 
> And no Swagger, Ryback, or Lucha Dragons despite being involved with talents in the ring. fpalm


Ryback, really? :ugh2


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank god its not just two in the ring because i hate it when they do that it makes no sense with 4 teams lol


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

And I've said this before...

A one PPV feud between Rhyno and roman reigns would be good


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

New Day needs a fourth member so they can join the fun


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I actually liked the opening segment. I'm shocked.


It was entertaining and fresh, the best opening segment i can remember in a while.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Well, someones bleeding.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did...did he just botch a tower of doom from the bottom?!?! 

I don't think I've ever seen that.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

TOMMY DREAMER DDT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

lmfao im done


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

this is a fucking spotfest, I don't really know what i'm watching.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

So Dreamers finisher is just a normal DDT?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Wow how fucking sad for Rowan hahahaha


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Wyatt out first :ha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rhyno >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Roman.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Wyatt's out first FUCKING WWE


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

The Wyatt are gone :lmao and another commercial


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Noooo, why did the Wyatts have to get eliminated? Come on.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Wyatts eliminated first :lmao


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Jeez the Wyatt Family are presented as complete chumps.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Wyatts getting eliminated. 

Lmao. 

Donezo.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Prayer Police said:


> New Day needs a fourth member so they can join the fun


Bo Dallas in black face


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

a DDT actually pinned someone :ha and wyatts eliminated first :wow :maury


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Really, the wyatts are first one gone.....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So the old fart Dreamer eliminates the Wyatts LOL this fucking company.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Don't worry guys after the commercial break we'll come back and find out this is now been also turned into the Royal Rumble and new teams are entering every 90 seconds.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And the Wyatts look like geeks again:lol

*Lose to a fucking DDT in 2015.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This match concept is so FUN!!!! MAKE THIS DLC FOR WWE 2K16!!!!!!!*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

League of Nations
The Wyatt Family
Team ECW

And

Roman Reigns and Company

So subtle


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Reigns and company ???? FUCK U MICHAEL COLE.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Don't think that was the Dreamer Driver...? Dreamer Driver = Death Valley Driver


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Wyatts buried by team ECW in 2015 LOL!!!


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

After the wyatts are out . I'm just put on the Knicks Mavericks game. Fuckin die WWE


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Christmas Tempest said:


> Ryback, really? :ugh2


I don't necessarily love the guy, but he WAS involved with Rusev.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Old, out of shape Tommy Dreamer eliminates the Wyatts? Who did Bray piss off backstage?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Just turn Wyatts face for heck sakes. They were really getting over their with the crowd. Then you bring out Dudleys. It's obvious where the Wyatts future lies. I mean you have a chance once again to elevate them. And you have old never was good has been Dreamer, eliminate them. Its stupid booking if anything. I mean the fact JBL in a kayfabe sense said how absurd or unlikely it is that The Wyatts got eliminated first. Shows how stupid that it actually happened. I mean Dreamer takes out the Wyatts? Are they trolling?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ZeroFear0 said:


> I decided I'm going to try this new thing where I don't shit on every segment on Raw. Instead I'm just going to try to enjoy what I can enjoy and find any good in what I don't. The power of positivity will be at work tonight. Theres generally some good things to come away with each week...right? So, hope it works! :fingerscrossedI


Looks like someone's gonna have their IWC ISEC membership revoked. :tyson


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So 

ECW over Wyatts.

Heels over ECW.

Roman over Heels.

:vince$

"Please chant 'this is awesome!' when my boy is in there." :vince7


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

what is it 3 commercials in 22 minutes...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> And the Wyatts look like geeks again:lol
> 
> *Lose to fucking DDT in 2015.*


Not just a DDT. The slowest DDT of all time.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

So the old ass part timers outlast the Wyatt family. 

This company man.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

jobber family takes L after L.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

The Wyatt Family eliminated first? Oh dear.

They actually got a really good pop when they first came out. I think a face turn may be the best thing for them.


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

Push Roman goddammit


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Fucking really!? The Wyatt Family got the best reaction for coming out, to being eliminated first...Fuck this shit!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Seriously wonder why they didn't name Romans team "The Roman Empire".


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

The fans wanted The Wyatts to challenge LON so let eliminate them first. :maury


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Wyatts had the crowd, no need for these other groups. But no, can't have that for a night. Would have been fresh at least.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

X-MAS God Seth Rollins said:


> Don't think that was the Dreamer Driver...?


It was most definitely NOT.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Why is anyone outraged that Erick Rowan ate the pin when he's the most expendable person in the ring, period? :mj4*


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> Not just a DDT. The slowest DDT of all time.


And from Tommy Dreamer.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Dreamer stood there for like 20 secs waiting to get hit :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bucks up 19-8 on Portland :YES


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> Not just a DDT. The slowest DDT of all time.


That DDT was filled with tears. Dreamer looked like he wanted to cry after he picked up the pinfall. :mj4


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

What's this clusterfuck bullshit I'm reading about? Monday Night Football it is. Even though it is two terrible teams...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

VRsick said:


> Seriously wonder why they didn't name Romans team "The Roman Empire".


Because the Roman Empire fell just like the ratings .


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

So the Wyatt Family, the only legitimate stable who have been together for a while, not only lose the match but are the first ones to be eliminated at the hands of 2015 Tommy Dreamer.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

People want heels vs heels. They popped hard for that.

But not in Vince's world.


----------



## ToadXVI (Nov 13, 2015)

Right so Wyatt's out first? Brilliant, just make them look even worse.

What's going to main event the show tonight? I mean all the storylines the WWE have at the moment are in one match! If it's diva's main eventing the show again I'm out the window.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Why is anyone outraged that Erick Rowan ate the pin when he's the most expendable person in the ring, period? :mj4*


That's what I'm saying. If it would've been Bray getting pinned I would understand, but it was just Rowan.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE already fucking up the booking of such a simple, meaningless match.

:mj4


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Another Christmas Painkiller said:


> League of Nations
> The Wyatt Family
> Team ECW
> 
> ...


You'd rather "the family"?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They need to just give is a 30 minute raw and a 3 hour breaking ground


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Wyatt gets the biggest pop of the night and he's gone...


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

oneMinuteToSix said:


> Push Roman goddammit


Yeah, I agree dude but he will have the strap beginning of next year it will be amazing.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

Looks like nothing's changed. Wyatts look like chumps again.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Hopefully that means the wyatts go over on PPV


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Krispenwah said:


> You'd rather "the family"?


Yeah.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't consider it buried the worst of the Wyatts took the fall. Really wish the Wyatts went old school as they used to and beat the shit out of Rowan for failing them.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

Out of corner of my eye when ADR tossed the Uso the Uso reminded me of Super Crazy.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Reading the forum is much more entertaining than watch RAW.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No one cares about Rowan but the Wyatts being the first team to be eliminated is what people don't like.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

lmfao roman reigns fake kicks sheamus and throws out the uso


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

This is interesting. Rhyno vs. Roman.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LOL Roman threw out an Uso.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

ECW will get pinned next. Reigns vs Sheamus to end it.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Everybody chanting Gore


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> People want heels vs heels. They popped hard for that.
> 
> But not in Vince's world.


I thought the cheers were piped in tonight according to some conspiracy theorists on here?


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

The crowd have moved on from complaining about the Wyatt's being out first. Hopefully the internet catches up.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Another Christmas Painkiller said:


> Bucks up 19-8 on Portland :YES


Yeaaaaa Bucks loook good this year. Knicks should beat the mavs but lookin unenthused right now like my wrestling mood


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

ryno and gore chants vs roman haha


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Love that classic camera flash from the 3-D


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

People were actually chanting for Rhyno when he was having a staredown with Reigns.

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm

Turn him heel, Vince. It doesn't get any worse than that.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

"Team Extreme"


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Bye Bye Bubba.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Barrett eating a pin and im calling it a night from this


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

THE Ambrose


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Team Extreme? I believe that name's taken.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Them Wyatt's getting eliminated first over the old ass Dudley's, Dreamer & Ryhno lol.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Dat Reigns and Rhyno staredown..........A chocke of spear and my life is complete.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Team Extreme? How dare Lillian. :tripsscust


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

lol Team Extreme


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> People were actually chanting for Rhyno when he was having a staredown with Reigns.
> 
> fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm
> 
> Turn him heel, Vince. It doesn't get any worse than that.


Of course they are, fans still are not fully behind Reigns.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I just wanted to see Rhyno gore someone:mj2


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

if barette takes the fall and they lose im done


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

This is so predictable..


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

So:

Roman v Sheamus v Bray v Bubba for the title at Royal Rumble?


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Roman Reginas and company, God


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Team ECW gets eliminated*

Lillian: "*Team Extreme* has been eliminated!"


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

So they wouldn't protect Rollins but sheamus got to make sure he doesn't get pinned.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

nvm its Ambrose birthday he'll eat the pin :ha


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Dean Ambrose has the worst strikes ever. They are horrible


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

So, Cowpukes vs Redskins. Redskins will win tonight.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Did I see Ambrose do the Gun Point?!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

''Roman & Company''... c'mon now


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Roman reigns and company? Hell even Samoans and token white guy would be a better name than that.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ANOTHER COMMERCIAL!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is this the 4th break in the fist 30 mins ha


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

The Rhino/Roman stare down was pretty cool.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Another commercial :ha


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

What on earth is going to be the main event?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I well say though despite the incredibly stupid booking of Wyatts being knocked out first. This has been the best opening segment of Raw In ages.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Here comes Monday Night ADS


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ambrose is going to be skeleton by Wrestlemania. Dude is smoking his weight away. That crack/bath salt/meth shit ain't no joke.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Jeez another commercial.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

MR-Bolainas said:


> "Team Extreme"


:mj2 But the Hardys...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Jey Uso should eat the pin to get some momentum for LoN.*


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Waiting for that hot tag to reigns to save the day. More things change the more they stay the same.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

4 commercials in 30 minutes in this a new record?


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

-***** Italiano- said:


> Hopefully that means the wyatts go over on PPV


They won't. They never do. They never will. :sad:


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Another fucking commercial what the fuck is this since when wwe had this many commercials ?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

These ads :fuckthis


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

did no one tell them in the survey that it would be better to have less longer advert breaks rather than a fuck tonne that ruins the flow of their programming?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

And yet another commercial Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Actually liking this so far, they can fill the rest of the show with a whole bunch of plots. 


I feel like I'm setting myself up to be disappointed though.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ABigLegend said:


> What on earth is going to be the main event?


The authority talking.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Still wanted to see Spike Dudley, but Rhyno works I guess. Made sense since he was already working down in NXT for awhile.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

That's three ad breaks so far. And it took 29 minutes.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Holy shit how many fucking commercials


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Dean Ambrose has the worst strikes ever. They are horrible


Yeah, the way the crowd cheers wildly during the punch and chops. Get out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another commercial and this time right when the Football game starts.


:ha

Perfect.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

''Ambrose is another piece of toast'' - Byron Saxton 2015

wut?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

razzathereaver said:


> They won't. They never do. They never will. :sad:


It's the Dudleys, Rhino and fat-ass Tommy Dreamer. This is a Wyatt win.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

4 adverts during the first half an hour completely kills the momentum.

Did Byron call Ambrose "a different piece of toast"? That's...new.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm not watching this but I get the gist of what's going on. This is a go-home show so wins/losses are pretty much meaningless. ECW only got the upper hand over The Wyatts to make their match at TLC seem competitive. I thought everybody knew this?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ABigLegend said:


> What on earth is going to be the main event?


A contract signing for the go home show. lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*If LoN has to lose, let it be Barrett.*


Dr. Middy Prescribes More Christmas said:


> Still wanted to see Spike Dudley, but Rhyno works I guess. Made sense since he was already working down in NXT for awhile.


*I wanted RVD :sasha3*


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> That's three ad breaks so far. And it took 29 minutes.


the biggest ratings killer there is.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

finalnight said:


> Roman reigns and company? Hell even Samoans and token white guy would be a better name than that.


Just call them Shield 2.0


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

Abisial said:


> Team Extreme? I believe that name's taken.


The Hardy Boyz...

Team Xtreme, the Dudleyz version is spelt with an E so WWE can get away with re-hashing the name.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

razzathereaver said:


> They won't. They never do. They never will. :sad:


Shut up voices in my head


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

It's painful hearing Cole spewing the bs that Vince is constantly whispering to him... The way he said ''Welcome to the ambrose asylum guys'' seemed so forced. I wish Vince would trust his announcers more, at least to a point where he wouldn't need to micromanage the way he does.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

It's a shame that Raw is breaking up all these commercials


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Brockin' around the christmas tree said:


> ''Ambrose is another piece of toast'' - Byron Saxton 2015
> 
> wut?


Literally LOL'd


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Damn wwe piping in cheers and using holograms to make it look like fans are cheering for roman reigns

Or maybe they were cheering Dean Ambrose laying on the mat outside?

Lemme know what it was


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Brockin' around the christmas tree said:


> ''Ambrose is another piece of toast'' - Byron Saxton 2015
> 
> wut?


THEN:

"HHH, that son of a bitch! Damn his soul!" :bahgawd

NOW:

"HHH that son of a Toast! Butter his toast!" :bahgawd


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

has Reings even been in the match yet beside that stare down with Rhyno


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Another Christmas Painkiller said:


> Bucks up 19-8 on Portland :YES


At least they're playing better D now. They're young as fuck.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Usos as tag team champions again?

No, thanks


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

JapaneseBuzzsaw said:


> It's painful hearing Cole spewing the bs that Vince is constantly whispering to him...


I guarantee Vince has never whispered anything to Micheal Cole


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice pop for Reigns when he got the tag


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

Headliner said:


> I just wanted to see Rhyno gore someone:mj2


that was 15 years ago


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Wyatts and Team Extreme eliminated first. Way to promote your midcard feuds WWE :heyman6


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lot of boos for Reings but of course his fans ignore those


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

They put all their eggs in one basket what's going to be the main event?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Quite a reaction for Roman for that hot tag.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

+This has been a good match despite the million commercial breaks.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Roman is just a hot tag specialist, im sick of those stupid superman punches


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE still not getting the memo with the reactions.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Another Christmas Painkiller said:
> 
> 
> > Bucks up 19-8 on Portland
> ...


They started slow this year but seem to be playing better lately. Injuries really hurting them early on this season to


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

All i hear is boo's....lol


----------



## AT&T Stadium (Aug 25, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> A contract signing for the go home show. lol


Look at the bright side, it could be a tug-o-war!


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

Stone Hot said:


> Nice pop for Reigns when he got the tag


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Nice pop for Reigns when he got the tag


followed by even louder boos lol


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

From Death Valley said:


> They put all their eggs in one basket what's going to be the main event?


Reigns vs. Barret, Del Rio or Rusev maybe.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

What city are they in tonight?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

VRsick said:


> Everyone else is like dead though.


LOL, true.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol good lord


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

that splash should break romans arm? right


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

:lmao


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

That was the most godawful 30 minute match I've ever seen.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, I am shocked.

LOL at the League of Nations not being booked like Geeks...

Yeah, about that...


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Good God.....smh


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

:ha how do you like that WF


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

REIGNSWINSLOL!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Well of course


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

So fucking predictable. When both your guys in the main event are getting boos you are fucking up WWE


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Why do you pin your WORLD CHAMPION?

Why?


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Roman sure has a lot of power considering he is isn't putting much momentum behind anything (clotheslines).*


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

:mark:


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Way to make your chamon look strong..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fella gets pinned like a geek:lmao

THE WWE CHAMP YA'LL. League of GEEKS


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

Think this is like the main event for the show, because it's taken 45 minutes of the first hour.

The rest of the show is going to fail in comparison.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

good fuckin grief lmao


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Reigns is losing at TLC then.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Spotfest but entertaining.

Just not sure what WWE are going to do for the rest of the show. Most of their roster have been used in the opening match!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Not a good los for Sheamus and the LON.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

New Day time please!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ok sooo they get the main event, that we didn't want to see out of the way? Cool


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

The way Roman dropped his tongue.

It's a metaphor for the way this company's ratings will keep dropping.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

WWE Still jobbing out the WWE Champion on TV :ha


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

Can't stand this Fuken guy, lose a damn match for once


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE ONLY HEEL WORLD CHAMPION WHO GETS PINNED CLEAN ON RAW IS ROLLINS.

IT'S ALL HIS FAULT.

HE SUCKS!

WAH!


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh my God reigns won! Against all
Odds he never wins I never expected that I'm so excited!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*They didn't learn ANYTHING from Rollins' shitty title reign :drake1?*


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Alright Smarks

Time to admit you were wrong about reigns. Dude is over. Unless North Carolina has a lot of six feet tall children who can afford expensive tickets


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Well, that was a fun match. Love it!

Roman is getting pops!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Sheamus is keeping the title...because they insist on having Roman pin him before the PPV and usually these things balance out.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Odd that htis wasnt the main event.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

TD_DDT said:


> ECW will get pinned next. Reigns vs Sheamus to end it.


LOL


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Let's begin the comments about Reigns getting the pin.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Entertaining match, Glad it actually started so i can focus on other shit for the night


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Not a good loss for Sheamus and the LON.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

roman bust his nose open on his own spear lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

another ad fucking break


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Well we know Roman is losing Sunday


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

At least they got that embarrassment out of the way early, on to the next one


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Reigns pinned Sheamus clean? Wonder how many threads we'll see on this :hmm:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Charlotte still cant get over without her daddy. Get Ric out of here already.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rocketmansid said:


> Not a good los for Sheamus and the LON.


Seriously... WWE gave us something though, Rome wasn't built in a day.:nerd:


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

My dog absolutely hates the Flairs


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

WWE is at an all time low talent wise this is brutal to watch.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

A lot of WOOOOOs incoming


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

The WWE Champion getting pinned in the opening match 6 days before a PPV is bad. Really bad.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

What was that? This is how they want to combat falling ratings?

unkout


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

WWE just loves to make their champ look like a geek. I cancelled the network so I wont have to watch this shit on sunday.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Yea Reigns is over, this crowd proved it again.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

That took up over 40 minutes of hour 1.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

No wait, did Reigns really pin Sheamus clean? :ha Like, seriously? :ti


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> :ha how do you like that WF


Its stupidity. So before the PPV title match you have your world champion get pinned clearly by the person he is facing.
Just more proof the WWE has no clue how to book.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Has the mother fucker took a legitimate pin since Wrestlemania?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So 45 minutes into a 3 hr show any you have already featured pretty much all of your storylines except for 2.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

They're basically re-doing Rollins' title reign but with a considerably less talented/entertaining guy... Good grief, this is gonna go so well...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice match.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Wait since when was TLC MATCH been decided by having title hang over ring? So whats point of ladder match ? Wtf lol


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

LON should of won the match and the WHC should never lose a match by pinfall or submission unless dropping the title.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Let's hope the ratings plummet even more


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its stupidity. So before the PPV title match you have your world champion get pinned clearly by the person he is facing.
> Just more proof the WWE has no clue how to book.


Once Rollins loses the title, the next champion won't be losing on Raw clean. I am sure of it!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Alright Smarks
> 
> Time to admit you were wrong about reigns. Dude is over. Unless North Carolina has a lot of six feet tall children who can afford expensive tickets


Indeed, Roman Reigns has his fans in *SOUTH* Carolina.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Alright Smarks
> 
> Time to admit you were wrong about reigns. Dude is over. Unless North Carolina has a lot of six feet tall children who can afford expensive tickets












Go back into hiding when Sunday in Boston and next Monday in Philly he gets booed.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Yea Reigns is over, this crowd proved it again.


Yup ignore all the boos he got during the match LOL


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Yea Reigns is over, this crowd proved it again.


I will probably cheer for the guy, like I did in Shield, if they don't make him super.

We don't need another Superman... Batman is IWC poster boy.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

that initial pop for the reigns hot tag was surprising got to say.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Roman Reigns has a ton of potential, but in his current role he feels like the proverbial square peg in a round hole.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

when Cole called Dreamer's DDT the "Dreamer Driver" :drake1


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

Stone Hot said:


> Yea Reigns is over, this crowd proved it again.


Thanks this makes my day. Very awesome as fuck to hear.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Alright Smarks
> 
> Time to admit you were wrong about reigns. Dude is over. Unless North Carolina has a lot of six feet tall children who can afford expensive tickets


I heard boo's in the crowd. 5.1 surround home theater system.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Another Christmas Painkiller said:


> So 45 minutes into a 3 hr show any you have already featured pretty much all of your storylines except for 2.


Hey, now they made the way for Stardust and Adam Rose and Ryback and....................oh god.


:lmao Even in the commercials HHH and Steph make everyone look like idiots.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Seriously... WWE gave us something though, Rome wasn't built in a day.:nerd:


It was a good match but the LON should of won and Sheamus should not of gotten pinned. LON suppose to be a new dangerous stable, they shouldn't lose matches this early they should be booked like the Shield, undefeated as a team for awhile. And the WHC should never lose by pinfall or submission unless dropping the title.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE should stop comedy commercials. Not funny and looks like geeks.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Seeing New Day in that Smackdown AD got me excited to see them tonight lol


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

''wwe 2k16 sponsors wwe on sky''

If I never hear that again it will be too soon, fucking adverts.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Ohh Paige the only Diva in the Smackdown moving to USA Promo Ad? Hmmm interesting. She looked hot too . It's Paiges House!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Renee the best part of Raw so far.

:damn


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

no reaction to Vince McMahon reference :lmao


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Love that Smackdown advert where they make their own talent look like geeks.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman stood tall over 15 other guys. :vince$


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Love the Street Fighter after shot of Sheamus all fucked up


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Ok....so why don't they have the person who wrote that Smackdown ad write the "comedy" segments on RAW?


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

That belt is fucking ugly..


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Renee is very pretty.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They pushed Sheamus for a PPV headliner the same weekend McGregor fights. :ha


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Solid promo from Sheamus nice on!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

So is Reigns going to bear Sha-moose in 5:14 at TLC and that just be a thing from now on???


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Why is Cody such a geek nowadays... he has tons of potential


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cody Rhodes is a fucking moron for still doing this dead end ass gimmick.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Can this idiot go away ? I'm about to turn this crap off now


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The amount of things Rene Young does to my reproductive organ


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Props to Sheamus for his mic work lately. 

:floyd2


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

:ann1


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Can someone get Eden to tell Cody this shit ain't working.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What the fuck is Stardust on?


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Stardust promos are so embarrassing. Nothing against the Cody Rhodes, but this is why wwe has a bad repution


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Stardust really does go all out with his character. He's trying so fucking hard.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

They must be setting up a Stardust vs. Titus O'Neil match at TLC, which I could see as the kickoff show match.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:renee2 looking tasty as fuck in that leather jacket. :yum:

Good to see her taking fashion tips from her husbando boyfurendo.


----------



## mostdopeglobal (Apr 19, 2014)

I cant be the only one who think Cody Rhodes is soooo greatly underused


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm starting to wonder if Cody is slightly retarded for WANTING to do this gimmick for so long.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol "at the highest level"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Titus is amazing:lol


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Another Titus and Stardust segment :?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Swag vs Stardust :ann1

Yeah, no thanks.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Did Titus just tell Stardust he needs to get laid? :wee-bey


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

so Stardust still alive


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*What's the purpose of this retarded gimmick if Titus is going to erase everything said?*


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

he said get you some Im dead LOL


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Stardust is awesome! :lol :lol


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

WWE writers are so fucking obsessed about the wrestlers getting laid or who their laying.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ugh and it gets worse with ziggler


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Stardust :mj2


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Damn. :maury


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What is...............................Can I.............................I don't even.......................................


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Well, poor Cody is giving it his all. ".....at the highest level" lol


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Titus why isn't this man in the main event :lmao


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

SashaXFox said:


> Wait since when was TLC MATCH been decided by having title hang over ring? So whats point of ladder match ? Wtf lol


Since always? A TLC match is basically an upgraded version of the Ladder match, only with tables and chairs around. A TLC match without a title is exactly the same as a Ladder match without a title: completely pointless. That's why I hate TLC matches that are decided by pin or sub.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I know Cody is trying to honor his father and all. But with the depleted roster this would have been a good chance for make a good push as Cody Rhodes.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

C U C K B O Y Z


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Breeze vs Ziggler EVERY DAMN WEEK


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Look Everyone It's Tyler :dance


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Breeze in the house!


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

This is horrible. I should've jetted when the Wyatts chumped to Dreamer so I didn't have the misfortune of watching this horrible Stardust promo.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are they doing this match AGAIN?!?!


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Selfie sticks aren't allowed in the building!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

God wrestling is so gay


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wait, Breeze and Ziggler with ANOTHER match?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Breeze vs Owens would be way better than Owens vs Ziggler


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hey, its Tyler!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What kind of late night cinemax homoerotic shit is this?:lol


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

How many matches do these guys have?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Lol are we witnessing the 2K16 MyCareer of Dolph Ziggler? You know because he's faced Tyler Breeze like 1 million times...


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Tyler Breeze sucks


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Did Owens get deported


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

From Death Valley said:


> Titus why isn't this man in the main event


If Batista was still around he probably would have been.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Even though it is KO vs Ziggler Breeze sucks and should go away.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Did I hear correctly that the Wyatts got pinned by TOMMY DREAMER!? 

I'm out getting lunch so haven't seen it, so please kind people of WF tell me I've been lied to.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

They really need to have fresh new matches everyweek. I think WWE should go back to the traditional formula of having a main eventer or midcarder fight a random lowcarder or jobber almost everyweek, be better than seeing the same guys and girls fight.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why's this feud still happening? Whats the end game? They've each beaten each other multiple times now. And it seems the only way they know how to build the feud is for Breeze to come out and sit at a tiny table at ringside and drink margaritas.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Is Dolph Ziggler, Cesaro and Neville have a backstage bet on who can job clean to Kevin Owens the most.

I think all three have lost three times on tv already and Owens been on the roster not even six months


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

So Ziggler/Breeze is the new Orton/Sheamus.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time for Owens to provide for his family wens2


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

So Breeze/Ziggler is the new Sheamus/Orton now right? Nobody cares about either guy right now.

I love Breeze and all, but fuck they killed him. He's just another midcarder who's irrelevant, and it only took a month.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Owens getting that jobber entrance?


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Bayley <3 said:


> Did I hear correctly that the Wyatts got pinned by TOMMY DREAMER!?
> 
> I'm out getting lunch so haven't seen it, so please kind people of WF tell me I've been lied to.


The great Tommy Dreamer pinned stinky Rowan.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

And they even send surveys trying to figure out what's wrong with RAW, they're so fucking clueless lel :lmao

RIP Skins :hogan


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Are these fucking tards getting their booking ideas from 2k16?

Breeze has had like 5 matches on teh main roster, and I'd say 4 of them had ziggler in them. Way to make a match feel special Vince.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Breeze and Ziggler Part Five

:vince5 YOU WANTED CHANGE DAMMIT...FIRST EVER 'BEST OF NINETEEN' SERIES COMING UP!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Can we do something better for Owens instead of beating up on Billy and Chuck every week?


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

Ugh, another Stardust segment ruined by Titus. And no offense to Titus. It is just I do not like how his character meshes with Stardust. It seems like unless someone is in the main event picture they have to be a comedy act. I have hope for Stardust and the Ascension but things like this just has it crashing back to earth. Let Stardust do his own thing and stop making this Goldust/Booker T 2.0


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Charlotte and Ric on MizTV :ti

Can't wait to see this car crash hopefully Paige or Becky interrupt aige


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That Hateful 8 commercial was the best thing on the show so far.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bucks up 14 on Portland now :WOO


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

How the fuck did WWE get Coca Cola as a sponsor finally.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Owens! he has a great theme

dun dun dun dun, dun dun dun dun


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

HE'S BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK FIGHT OWENS FIGHT


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*OWENS HAS RETURNED FROM HIS ILLNESS :drose*


----------



## Piharoelli (Jul 9, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Why's this feud still happening? Whats the end game? They've each beaten each other multiple times now. And it seems the only way they know how to build the feud is for Breeze to come out and sit at a tiny table at ringside and drink margaritas.


Rainbow Championship belt. Lucky guess.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

inb4 Roman steals the Superstar of the Year slammy again

:duck


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Jesus I feel bad for that crowd, they had to listen to Breeze's theme song that entire time.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Ziggler is gonna lose due to interference for Breeze when we know damn well Owens would beat the geek clean in any other scenario.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm debating buying a single ticket to the Slammys in my neck of the woods and then leaving my wife with the dog while I go to the show and not telling her I've purchased the ticket until after I've done it so she can't stop me.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

omg that shitty song was playing during that entire commercial.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Wonder how many people had a seizure looking at Owens titantron movie


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Hopefully Owens squashes Ziggler here.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No build for Dean vs Owens. Can't have a hot angle over Ro-Ro.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

VRsick said:


> Jesus I feel bad for that crowd, they had to listen to Breeze's theme song that entire time.


No, as soon as it hits commercial they start airing in arena promo videos and switch back to Tylers theme for the last 15 seconds before commercials.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Did the Audience just have to sit and listen to Breeze's theme on loop while the adverts were on?

Must have been a fun 4 minutes.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Bayley <3 said:


> Did I hear correctly that the Wyatts got pinned by TOMMY DREAMER!?
> 
> I'm out getting lunch so haven't seen it, so please kind people of WF tell me I've been lied to.


You haven't . I like your sig tho.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Would laugh if Owens would still be sick and he were to puke on Ziggler's face


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Kevin Owens is so good at life.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Hopefully Owens squashes Ziggler here.


50/50 :vince$ Everyone gets a trophy.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Get a properly built Owens/Ambrose feud?

"NOPE" - :vince


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:hbk1 mention.

:drose

He's better than this entire show combined. This shit sucks.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

X-MAS God Seth Rollins said:


> inb4 Roman steals the Superstar of the Year slammy again
> 
> :duck


I think Rollins will win it and Triple H will take it as a win for the Authority.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This should be a squash match with Owens winning easily .


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Ziggler needs to bleach his hair again.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> No build for Dean vs Owens. Can't have a hot angle over Ro-Ro.


But didn't you hear?

Roman's over! he got a pop that would put Kaientai to shame in '99, but he's over!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:vince5: "You know how we can show how much of a lunatic a guy really is?!? We have him watch the match backstage...WHILE EATING POPCORN LIKE THOSE ZOMBIES IN THE CROWD!!!"



ShowStopper said:


> I'm starting to wonder if Cody is slightly retarded for WANTING to do this gimmick for so long.


He's likely been holding onto it for the sake of feuding with Goldust, since their feud was ended prematurely due to Goldie getting injured. The real retards are the bookers and Vince for not pulling the trigger on their feud even though Goldust is back and healthy, their feud would write itself *and* there would be a lot of emotional investment due to Dusty's passing.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

X-MAS God Seth Rollins said:


> inb4 Roman steals the Superstar of the Year slammy again
> 
> :duck


Ha.

Seth will win.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A sleeperhold with an already dead ass crowd. No offense to Owens, but not the best tactic in this situation..


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm surprised there isn't a stipulation on the Owens/Ambrose match. 

That sound be a semi-main event.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

gaz0301 said:


> Did the Audience just have to sit and listen to Breeze's theme on loop while the adverts were on?
> 
> Must have been a fun 4 minutes.


If you're there live, they cut most of the lights during the breaks and show ads for WWE toys/games, network shows, etc. during the break. Then they cut back on the lights/music before the Raw comes back.

So they were spared his music, but forced to watch WWE ads instead.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> This should be a squash match with Owens winning easily .


Owens should win but it can be competitive. When Ziggler's near Zack Ryder levels, then squash him.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So how do they go about building Owens vs Ambrose? Awesome back and forth promos? Backstage brawls? OH thats rights they have Ambrose eating popcorn in the back while watching Owens matches.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Rollins outside kayfabe should win Superstar of the year, bar none. But in Kayfabe, it well be Reigns. Because you know reasons.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> You haven't . I like your sig tho.


Sounds like I don't need to watch raw then. uttahere


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Well Kevin Owens and Dolph Ziggler have killed the crowd


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Was there even a single promo between Owens/Ambrose?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Ziggler needs to bleach his hair again.


Agreed, although he's probably keeping it like that as part of the '80s rocker look he's had for a few months now.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

I can't remember a fued with as little heat as Owens/Ambrose. Have they even had one single interaction? 

Owens and Ambrose are two of the most talented superstars on the roster, yet they're somehow having a championship match on Sunday with absolutely no build. How can booking be this bad?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Dr. Middy Prescribes More Christmas said:


> I'm surprised there isn't a stipulation on the Owens/Ambrose match.
> 
> That sound be a semi-main event.


Yeah it should be a TLC match or chairs match atleast.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

So about those MAJOR CHANGES....cant see any...fuck this shit. wrestling is gay as fuck!


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

JapaneseBuzzsaw said:


> Was there even a single promo between Owens/Ambrose?


I don't think there has been an intercontinental title promo since over a year ago when Dolph Ziggler feude with the Miz. I could be wrong though


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Dr. Middy Prescribes More Christmas said:


> I'm surprised there isn't a stipulation on the Owens/Ambrose match.
> 
> That sound be a semi-main event.


They should make it a tables match so Ambrose doesn't get pinned for like the 300th time on PPV. A pop-up powerbomb through a table would be nice.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

JapaneseBuzzsaw said:


> Was there even a single promo between Owens/Ambrose?


We can't have that until Roman is universally liked.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Dr. Middy Prescribes More Christmas said:


> I'm surprised there isn't a stipulation on the Owens/Ambrose match.
> 
> That sound be a semi-main event.


It could be and should be, but they've been so busy having Ambrose focus on being Reigns buddy that they've neglected giving the Intercontinental title match any decent build.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Interesting raw so far :ha


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ABigLegend said:


> I can't remember a fued with as little heat as Owens/Ambrose. Have they even had one single interaction?
> 
> Owens and Ambrose are two of the most talented superstars on the roster, yet they're somehow having a championship match on Sunday with absolutely no build. How can booking be this bad?


Ambrose has WAY more important tasks than building his own feuds and character :vince5


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Here is something that is entertaining for those that are bored:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 to :jbl for name-dropping Vader when KO used that clubbering forearm on Zigglypuff


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Crowd is definitely dead. They must still be bummed about the signing of Will Muschamp.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> A sleeperhold with an already dead ass crowd. No offense to Owens, but not the best tactic in this situation..


Owens knows how to plays with the crowd. But you don't simply change the storytelling of a match just to please the crowd.

If the crowd is dead, is dead.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Agreed, although he's probably keeping it like that as part of the '80s rocker look he's had for a few months now.


Yeah, he should probably just ditch the whole 80's rocker look. His old look was "more gooder" as my nephew used to say.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

CHANGES. Changes Everywhere! :vince$


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

i bet Romans gonna close the show too


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> If you're there live, they cut most of the lights during the breaks and show ads for WWE toys/games, network shows, etc. during the break. Then they cut back on the lights/music before the Raw comes back.
> 
> So they were spared his music, but forced to watch WWE ads instead.


I didn't know that! Genuinley interesting. Maybe interesting isn't the right word if you're a fan there watching it, but cheers for that info.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Got to love the great Southern crowd here ..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ABigLegend said:


> I can't remember a fued with as little heat as Owens/Ambrose. Have they even had one single interaction?
> 
> Owens and Ambrose are two of the most talented superstars on the roster, yet they're somehow having a championship match on Sunday with absolutely no build. How can booking be this bad?


I think Titus O'Neil and Stardust have had more interactions than Ambrose and Owens and they aren't even in a feud really.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

You know the stance Dolph Ziggler is in the WWE when JBL compares him to a cockroach.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

owens is one of the few heals that can get a legit reaction from the crowd. Too bad the had to pair him with Ziggler this match who always kills the crowd. since he is always jobbing.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

witchblade000 said:


> Here is something that is entertaining for those that are bored:


:maury


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Ziggler's selling is fucking ridiculous :lol


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Vader getting name dropped JBL isn't all bad


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*So, for those of you that's watching tonight, how's RAW been?*


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol'd at the bodyshot


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Dolph is finally dead now. Nobody even cares when he tries to do a comeback.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> owens is one of the few heals that can get a legit reaction from the crowd. Too bad the had to pair him with Ziggler this match who always kills the crowd. since he is always jobbing.


Because we all know dickhead assholes and have to deal with them.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

donne said:


> Vader getting name dropped JBL isn't all bad


Darth vader?????


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You can tell they didn't discuss this match at all before the show. They just figuring shit out on the fly.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *So, for those of you that's watching tonight, how's RAW been?*


Like Raw


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Dolph playing the martyr > Reigns doing so


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Krispenwah said:


> Owens knows how to plays with the crowd. But you don't simply change the storytelling of a match just to please the crowd.
> 
> If the crowd is dead, is dead.


It's been done before, especially on Raw or SD. PPV is different.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

THANOS said:


> Got to love the great Southern crowd here ..


*Well, the match isn't exciting. At least they're chanting "LETS GO ZIGGLER!" "FIGHT OWENS FIGHT!" You can't expect Attitude Era pops for a whatever match.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

witchblade000 said:


> Here is something that is entertaining for those that are bored:


Did you see the one where that KKK guy was part black LOL


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Dolph Ziggler is not over in the south
Kevin Owens is not over anywhere but this website
Recipe for a quiet match. Should have waited to have this match in the Midwest or maybe northeast


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm not watching Raw right now, have they talked about Dean and Owens' feud AT ALL during this match?


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hysteria said:


> Crowd is definitely dead. They must still be bummed about the signing of Will Muschamp.


Haha this post has been better than the show


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *So, for those of you that's watching tonight, how's RAW been?*


Best opening segment seen on Raw in months. But went downhill when they fed The Wyatts to Tommy Dreamer lol.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> I don't think there has been an intercontinental title promo since over a year ago when Dolph Ziggler feude with the Miz. I could be wrong though


Owens at least interacted with Ryback before he took the title from him


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ziggy legit hurt?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *So, for those of you that's watching tonight, how's RAW been?*


The Milwaukee Bucks are up by 9 over Portkand at halftime


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JapaneseBuzzsaw said:


> Owens at least interacted with Ryback before he took the title from him


Ambrose is too busy helping Reigns get over than helping his own feud.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

chops52 said:


> Haha this post has been better than the show


That's not exactly saying much. They had to put 16 guys in the ring at once to get any type of reaction whatsoever, and now they're back to complete silence again.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

So just logging on to see if any of those "changes" have happened. Is Raw good or is it still the same turd that they've been giving handing us?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Well, the match isn't exciting. At least they're chanting "LETS GO ZIGGLER!" "FIGHT OWENS FIGHT!" You can't expect Attitude Era pops for a whatever match.*


The match began with no heat. If this match occurs in Philly/Chicago/New York/Toronto/Boston/etc, I guarantee the reception is MUCH better.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Can someone explain to me why Ambrose and Owens haven't interacted in the last 2 weeks? They have a title match this Sunday...


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tyler Breeze is such a geek. Summer Rae looks way out of his league standing next to him. It's like Breeze won the lottery.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Man it's going to be sad when that black dude dies in the Star Wars movie.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

KO is more entertaining then 99% of the geek on this roster


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

intense match... and pretty long which its good


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Robbyfude said:


> So just logging on to see if any of those "changes" have happened. Is Raw good or is it still the same turd that they've been giving handing us?


its WORSE! no changes, just same old BULLSHIT.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> Best opening segment seen on Raw in months. But went downhill when they fed The Wyatts to Tommy Dreamer lol.


*The Wyatts got fed to Tommy Dreamer.

Thank god I'm not watching this shitfest. :ti*


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

JapaneseBuzzsaw said:


> Owens at least interacted with Ryback before he took the title from him


Oh did he? I don't watch raw when a good MNF game is on so perhaps it was around that time. I personally haven't seen one since Dolph Ziggler got leaked photos of Damien Sandow spraying tanner on the Miz lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

SnapOrTap said:


> Can someone explain to me why Ambrose and Owens haven't interacted in the last 2 weeks? They have a title match this Sunday...


Owens wasn't there last week, he got sent home sick, which really didn't help the feud at all.

I'm wondering if WWE even remembers the match is happening tbh :lol


----------



## PoTayToh (Oct 30, 2014)

That opening was so good, I was convinced WWE couldn't fuck it up...


I was wrong


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Man it's going to be sad when that black dude dies in the Star Wars movie.


na it looks like Chewbacca which is even sadder.


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Man it's going to be sad when that black dude dies in the Star Wars movie.


I thought it was Han Solo


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

SnapOrTap said:


> Can someone explain to me why Ambrose and Owens haven't interacted in the last 2 weeks? They have a title match this Sunday...


Ambrose is too busy having anal sex with roman reigns


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why has WWE been in so many Southern states over the past month? Meh, whatever. I have a feeling that is about to change as they aren't giving Vince the reactions he wants as much as they used to.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

SnapOrTap said:


> Can someone explain to me why Ambrose and Owens haven't interacted in the last 2 weeks? They have a title match this Sunday...


Getting Reigns over is far more important


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Thought I would check in and just watched the opening match on DVR. Had some nice spots here and there but no big surprises. RAW is officially the Roman Reigns show now, folks. Superman punches and spears for everyone! If you're a Reigns fan, bully for you. Otherwise there's no reason to watch the next two and a half hours, let alone TLC :lol.

Oh well, back to watching the Flash on Netflix. No big loss.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Did you see the one where that KKK guy was part black LOL


No. I thought that was on a episode of Jerry Springer.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

witchblade000 said:


> Here is something that is entertaining for those that are bored:


My god..


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Gotta do a resthold fest. Having a good match might burn out the crowd.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

THANOS said:


> The match began with no heat. If this match occurs in Philly/Chicago/New York/Toronto/Boston/etc, I guarantee the reception is MUCH better.


*Beginning with no heat doesn't change that the match has been boring throughout. You can't blame the crowd for that.*


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This crowd is fucking terrible.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Why has WWE been in so many Southern states over the past month? Meh, whatever. I have a feeling that is about to change as they aren't giving Vince the reactions he wants as much as they used to.


They always have them hit the southern states during the winter months


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

THAT BUILD. :mark: Dean eating popcorn. The hatred between the 2.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ambrose with Popcorn and a beverage...that reminds me time for another MGD


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Beginning with no heat doesn't change that the match has been boring throughout. You can't blame the crowd for that.*


This is why we get spotfests.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't like South Carolina


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

It's sad that Dolph has gone to waste. The guy gives 100% every time.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Beginning with no heat doesn't change that the match has been boring throughout. You can't blame the crowd for that.*


No, but both Owens and Ziggler tend to show more in matches based on crowd reactions.


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

both have great chemistry.
these two are masters of selling
Ziggler put his body on the line almost all of his matches
...Huge DDT


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

That really should be dolphs finisher, a much better than the zig zag


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Yeah, this match is dragging...


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Why has WWE been in so many Southern states over the past month? Meh, whatever. I have a feeling that is about to change as they aren't giving Vince the reactions he wants as much as they used to.


The Southern Us has had pretty shitty crowds for the past few years. Dunno why, but those people tend to sit on their hand most of the show. I know Raw isn't great now, but what's the point of being slient most of the show, I'd feel like that would make it worse.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Owens and Dolph are working their asses off, and it's actually a great match. The dead crowd is making it come across as boring.

Slow moving matches are also almost always seen as "boring", even if everything they're doing is quite sound, and it's building, as a match should.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

witchblade000 said:


> Here is something that is entertaining for those that are bored:


I feel sorry, not only for the guy, but for the kids who've spent four years thinking this guy is their dad when the truth is that tubby bitch got plugged by some black guy on the side.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dong Zhuo's Holiday Orgy said:


> This is why we get spotfests.


*No one said psychology needed to be boring, and no one needs another pointless 20 minute Ziggler match. Why is this even happening? Ambrose is #1 contender. Ziggler is feuding with Breeze. This is a waste of everyone's time. They trot two guys out with no heat and you wonder why no one cares?*


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Dong Zhuo's Holiday Orgy said:


> This is why we get spotfests.


Yep. Crowds like this usually can't appreciate slower paced storytelling.


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

HUGE SUPLEX¡¡¡¡
Kevin Owens incredible
what a great match


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

What a match Goddamn!


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Good Match


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

I feel sorry for Dolph, he's jobbed so many times no one cares anymore no matter what he does, even I don't and I consider myself a fan of his.

Awesome match though, best on Raw for a while.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

owens looked liek an angry fat kid running right then


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Ziggler/Owens deserves a lot more appreciation from this ungrateful crowd...and I say that as a South Carolinian.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Now that was a match. If only the crowd was given a reason to care about it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

He's eating popcorn, I'm eating Pringles. lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Ambrose with the popcorn LOL.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Great match, bad crowd.

What the hell is Ambrose doing? Weird booking..


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

These will be a great rivality.
both can do great in the ring and their style fit perfectly with each other


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

lol dean ambrose classic


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *No one said psychology needed to be boring, and no one needs another pointless 20 minute Ziggler match. Why is this even happening? Ambrose is #1 contender. Ziggler is feuding with Breeze. This is a waste of everyone's time.*


It's a nothing match just to fill time. I don't think it's bad or anything, and I think Ziggler's selling has been pretty nice actually, but after they blew their load in the first 30 minutes, it makes me wonder what else they have for the rest of the show. 

Also, all Ziggler has left to WWE is the ability to put on a good worked match. He's nothing to them otherwise.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ambrose and popcorn is always a delightful combination


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It's been a good match but I think they went long just to do it.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Hysteria said:


> Ziggler/Owens deserves a lot more appreciation from this ungrateful crowd...and I say that as a South Carolinian.


That match sucked. Dean Ambrose later on the mat for like ten minutes


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

If Ambrose ever wins Money in the Bank...it'll be cool to see him cash in the same way he's confronting Owens. Just saunter with popcorn and Coke.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Good match there.

So Ambrose IS allowed to be away from Roman's side on TV


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

So Dean is a Heel?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens treated like a fucking GEEK.

:ha :ha :ha :ha :ha


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

oh this company haha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Dean didnt even attack owens after throwing the popcorn and drink at him WTF booking


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WTF was the point of that? :lmao


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Great match.

How long was that? Glad it got so much time, quite rare for a singles match on Raw to go as long as that.

Kevin Owens is easily the best heel in the WWE.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Someone said earlier that Dean seems to be losing weight. Kinda looks like he does. I hope he's not sick


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Holy Shit! ECW! ECW!

That was dumb. Hope Owens squashes, and I like both.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol I love Ambrose.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Go-home show folks.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

He just threw popcorn and soda in owens' face! what a crazy man!


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

YOU DO NOT CHUCK POPCORN AT MR OWENS FUCK YOU DEAN


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Now this rivalry has become personal.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

No mic time for Ambrose or Owens.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

InSALTing? BUTTER believe it. Listen the crowd POP to my CORNy lines. That ain't no COKE.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

WHAT A LUNATIC! OWENS MIGHT HAVE STICKY EYES NOW! WHAT A PIECE OF TOAST!


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm a Dean Ambrose fan, but that was beyond lame for someone who is suppose to be a "Lunatic."


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Please Vince, please throw Bray and the Wyatts a bone!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They really shouldn't have Stroman talk ever again


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So we're suppose to forget that the Wyatts just looked like geeks one hour ago.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

So is the Kevin Owens vs. Dean Ambrose going to be just a regular match? Come on, we need a crazy stipulation for these two.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No one with mic skills can talk on the show.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

He sounds like batista, specifically batista from guardians of the galaxy.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

I can't take Ambrose serious as a wrestler.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dean throwing popcorn and soda into a rival's face...because his hot dog cart shenanigans from a year or two ago desperately needed a follow-up.

:hayden3


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Strowman Luther King


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Really good TV match. Too bad the crowd is dead.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Braun Stroman vs. Tommy Dreamer?

Seriously, fuck you WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dong Zhuo's Holiday Orgy said:


> No mic time for Ambrose or Owens.


Who needs mic time between actual good mic workers when you have GOAT props like POPCORN and SODA?

:vince5


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This crowd won't care about Sasha either...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Scenes utter scenes. Sasha is on Raw.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

The Boss :done Now, just give me that Lass Kicker and I'll be in Heaven :banderas


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

This is beyond 2009 levels of shit. I fuckin turned my TV off...


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Owens just had a great match then WWE just treated him like a complete geek after it.

That Ambrose/Owens segment was seriously horrible. The babyface throwing popcorn at the heel then just leaving the ring? I can't even describe how bad that is.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Sasha banks vs the two biggest jobbers in ten diva divison? I wonder who wins


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm sure everyone is happy to see Sasha.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

@Merry Blissmas : It's an early Christmas miracle! Your waifu Sasha is actually gonna wrestle tonight!


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

LOL cant get hyped for RAW but I like the enthusiasm by my twitter followers


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Oh, Samwell.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Fuck this company!! Browman vs dramer


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Hencheman_21 said:


> InSALTing? BUTTER believe it. Listen the crowd POP to my CORNy lines. That ain't no COKE.


I didn't know Becky Lynch was a member of wrestlingforum :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Great match from Owens and Ziggler. Also Sasha :mark:


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Are those WWE network gift available? They aren't at my Walmart yet


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*SASHA!!!!!!!! :sashahi :yay*


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Anyone else get the feeling Charlotte on MizTV is main eventing?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So as expected they are overexposing the guys in the opening by having more segments/matches with less heat.

Ratings goin' down down down. :vince$


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

when there is no others options to critizise, the crowd could be a good replacement.

Cmon people fulfill your need to rebate everything and feel good.
there is enough crown for this forum


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Dreamer vs. Strowman would be a classic!!! I guy who can't work anymore against a guy who hasn't learned how to work yet!!! I'm pumped!!!


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

FINALLY, someone worth watching right now :mj2 I've been bored out of mind with this first hour so far.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The Boss!


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

tommo010 said:


> Anyone else get the feeling Charlotte on MizTV is main eventing?


Of course, because that worked out so well last time.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

It truly breaks my heart to see Dean come out to the ring, do what he just did and STILL get cheered and they outright refuse to make him champion..


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

BOSS!! will she do the unthinkable at throw crisps at someone?


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

So far on this show, we've had 1 promo by Sheamus. 

1 promo.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Strowman was all like....*


----------



## HardKor1283 (Mar 4, 2014)

Maybe we'll finally get a Team BAD break-up. Naomi fucks up and costs them the match and Sasha turns on her and locks her in the Banks Statement.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm still in shock at that Ambrose/Owens interaction.

How did that ever get approved? Ambrose to throw popcorn at Owens then just leave the ring and walk backstage. Oh my god, that's one of the worst things I've seen on Raw on all year.

I can't get my head around it at all. Why would you do that? Why?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sasha can't grow until she ditches the jobbers.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

that evil stare ambrose did at the top of the ramp only works if he'd just told Owens he'd stolen his car and kidnapped his son.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dreamer vs Stroman??????????????

..
.....
...........

The dogs are in the enclosed pool area. Garage side door is open.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> @Merry Blissmas : It's an early Christmas miracle! Your waifu Sasha is actually gonna wrestle tonight!











*Respect the gimmick! Blissmas 3:16 says I just snatched your woman. *


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

That suicide forrest movie still has not come out yet LOL I saw a trailer it for it like a year ago lol


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

SnapOrTap said:


> So far on this show, we've had 1 promo by Sheamus.
> 
> 1 promo.


Wyatt and Stroman just cut one


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

razzathereaver said:


> Of course, because that worked out so well last time.


But Ric's there now so surely a main event level segment :mj


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I like Neville's shirt.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

The "We gotta stop meeting like this" sounded gay


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

I hate the fact I want to see where this Neville/Miz thing goes


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

When I'm home alone I sometimes sing Sasha's theme song, and even incorporate dance moves on occasion. Then I masturbate.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

PULLIN OUT ALL THE STOPS


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Who the fuck is Donny Douche?


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Who's the old guy?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

He got fucking NO reaction :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, is this Donny geek the major change Meltzer was referring to?

:ha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Who? We want Chrisley.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

The divas are in the ring watching this.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

What happened to the divas match lol. Cutting time again.


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

Miz as face... he is just wating the right moment to betray anything.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That Donny show is actually pretty good :draper2


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Do we not have Sasha BANKS in the RING right now? And they wanna play a SEGMENT? THE DISRESPECT :ugh2


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

B. [R] said:


> It truly breaks my heart to see Dean come out to the ring, do what he just did and STILL get cheered and they outright refuse to make him champion..


He's an average white man you can find at any local bar.

Can't take Ambrose serious as champ please stop.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Wait, they're having a Neville/Miz backstage segment whilst Sasha is in the ring ready to wrestle?

What's going on? Did we miss the Sasha match during the commercial break?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

What happened to the Sasha match :lmao


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So is The Miz trying to holla at Neville?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

neville is like..kill me please.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

donne said:


> I hate the fact I want to see where this Neville/Miz thing goes


it goes absolutely nowhere :x


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*UNITYYYY!*


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Noami on the mic.

Testicular cancer.

Absolute testicular cancer.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Not this Unity shit again :eyeroll


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Wait, if they're in the ring, just have them cut the promo live instead of them watching themselves talk.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Why can't Byron join the list of dead wrestlers


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That "Unity" thing is cringe-worthy as fuck, nothing against Sasha, but that has to stop.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

This Unity thing? :nowords 

Please get Sasha away from this


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Sasha the most over Diva in the division they give her a jobber intro and cut it but they give a full intro to these two jobbers.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't like Snuka's kid or Brodus Clay's prostitute and Sasha should ditch them.


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

BAD are disguised Faces.
As New Day
They wil be the next thing
Alicia Fox glad to see her in the ring


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Brie's magic headband is so sexy! :banderas


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

That was so cringe


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Not a Noami fan. Needs to be said.

Sasha needs to go solo.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh my god, Team BAD were in the ring that whole time. 

That's hilarious.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did the WWE play that pretaped Miz segment by mistake LOL


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

On a side note though, these Gyro flavor kettle cooked chips from Lays :book


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Alicia Fox, do a tilt a whirl backbreaker, a northern lights suplex, and then fuck off out of the ring because you can't do anything else.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

It just sounds funny, the "unity" thing. 

Loud asses :lol


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I like how they say unity like the Mortal Kombat guy saying Toasty!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I would love for Foxy to sit on my face with them long legs! :deandre


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bellas are faces? :ha


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Fox is a bella now


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

This is so boring I've never thought I'd say this but Team Bella is so shit with out Nikki


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Miz hating on Christie Brinkley even though Brinkley (who is 61 I might add) blows his wife out of the fucking water all day, erry day. Begone, ******.

:evans at Team B.A.D. channeling Dave Chappelle by using Rick James' "UNITY!" line.



KuritaDavion said:


> Go-home show folks.


Not really, since every RAW for the last few months has been so insipid that many fans come off like they would rather be home than at the show.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Alicia Fox looks like confused ******** crazy bitch.


So she is really nailing her character then?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

I need a girl with Sasha'a face and Naomi's booty.


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

what a great backbreaker from Alicia.
She is on fire. Pure quality


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The crowd loved Brie the other week in the other part of South Carolina.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

From Death Valley said:


> This is so boring I've never thought I'd say this but Team Bella is so shit with out Nikki


They were shit with her lol


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Stephen Curry shoutout. :eva2


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

This is the perfect time to go get booze


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Anyone else remember when there used to be like 1500 people in this thread every week? Right now there's alittle bit over 400.

:mj2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Catsaregreat said:


> I need a girl with Sasha'a face and Naomi's booty.


Sasha has a horseface.:jay


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Catsaregreat said:


> I need a girl with Sasha'a face and Naomi's booty.


date a horse then.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Alicia about to dat weave!!! :shocked:


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

safc-scotty said:


> I didn't know Becky Lynch was a member of wrestlingforum :lmao


Hey, I have been called worse. But I swear when Cole said insulting it seemed like he was emphasizing the salt part. That is what got me going.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Love when people try to start a chant and everyone else ignores. That has to be awkward for the person


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Continuum said:


> date a horse then.


In other words date Charlotte ?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

You not whats painful in this match, we're gonna get a Brie hot tag and she's probably gonna pin Naomi :bunk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Brie Danielson hot tag. Crowd erupts.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Naomi is so bad!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Respect the gimmick! Blissmas 3:16 says I just snatched your woman. *


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Those boos :lmao

Nikki, hurry back plz :mj2


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you WWE for another terrible RAW and helping salvage my Monday evening, but also save another $10 dollars this month. Not even the recent NWA dump on the Network can convince me to re-sub at this point.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God Alicia Fox has the biggest damn forehead.


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

the way Alicia Fox Sell that snapemare... perfect.
you need to be a mark to not respect that.
she has no problem to make any diva to look good.


Brie mode now... intense kicks


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Primoooooo


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Naomi gets pin Sasha's music plays :ti


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Brie Mood. :lmao


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Team bad yup


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They didnt even let Sasha get the pin? WTF And how is that butt move a finisher?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is like the female New Day.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Uh, U.N.I.T.Y., U.N.I.T.Y. that's a unity
U.N.I.T.Y., love a black man from infinity to infinity
(Who you calling a bitch?)

[Hook:]
U.N.I.T.Y., U.N.I.T.Y. that's a unity (You gotta let him know)
(You go, come on here we go)
U.N.I.T.Y., Love a black woman from (You got to let him know)
Infinity to infinity (You ain't a bitch or a ho)
U.N.I.T.Y., U.N.I.T.Y. that's a unity (You gotta let him know)
(You go, come on here we go)
U.N.I.T.Y., Love a black man from (You got to let him know)
Infinity to infinity (You ain't a bitch or a ho)


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

"SHE CALLS THIS THE REAR VIEW" u suck dick Michael pole


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

THIS IS ABOUT TO BE SOME FUCKERY:lmao:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> This is like the female New Day.


:lol Speaking of.......


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Naomi pinning Brie. That is crap!


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

The new day;


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Finally these clowns come out! :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*LOL THEY STILL PLAY SASHA'S MUSIC :lel! She's officially THE BOSS! OMG TEAM BAD AND NEW DAY SEGMENT ON MY TV :dead2 :dead2 :dead2:
SASHA TWERKING






















IT'S A NEW DAY, YES IT IS !!!!!!!!! :xmasparty :xmasparty :xmasparty*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It's a New Day, Yes It Is









New Day selling Dildos to wear in your head now :Oooh


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

New Day and Team B.A.D??


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

YEAH! NEW DAY! FEEEL THE POWWWAAAAAAA!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Black group + Black group = :vince$

Poor Sasha. More jobbers.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> God Alicia Fox has the biggest damn forehead.


Omg triple h vs alicia fox...The nose vs the forehead...BOOKIT!!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

All of the stereotypes in the ring at the same time.

Vince must be loving it.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Holy crap they're actually putting this on tv, awesome! I love the horns!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Really WWE really


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Love when people try to start a chant and everyone else ignores. That has to be awkward for the person


Reminds me of ..


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

I wonder if this is the start of a Divas midcard like they have in NXT.

One of the biggest problem of the main roster's women's division is there only seems to be one fued; the Divas Championship fued. The division has no depth. Something NXT do very well is establish a pecking order in the women's divison with a main event, midcard and lowercard. Women work their way up through the card and eventually get a chance at the title. On the main roster, a woman debuts and almost instantly gets a title shot.

Charlotte/Paige/Becky in the Divas main event, with Sasha/Naomi/Brie/Alicia Fox in the midcard? It's not great, but it's a start and would be a big step in the right direction if WWE stuck to it.

Another win for Sasha, almost certain she's going to win the Divas Championship at WM32.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

OMG :maury


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

Team bad... speccially Sasha, are going to get a great push
this society with New Day... its fire... its heat


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Finally my brothas :dance:dance


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

All of the minorities are friends!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

YAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This "Horrid Moment In Black History" is brought to you by Trump 2016.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

New Day Rocks!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Bad Day Rocks, y'all.*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This is like the bastardized version of when Too Cool put the shades on Team Xtreme and danced with them.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Well, that was random.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

datboss


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:ha


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I marked. New Day and Team Bad need to come out every week and be awesome together.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I imagine a gif will be made of that final bit of Banks


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Sasha ass shake!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

FUCK OFF!!!!


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm suddenly having flashbacks of Perry Saturn's story with Billy Kidman and rats.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:vince$ All the black athletes are unicorns.......


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

What the flying fuck was that? :lol


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Tamina is one of those people who just looks really awkward when they have to act goofy.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Alright lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Boss is shaking that booty! :mark: :woo :dance


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:cole: "Naomi calls that the Rear View!"

REALLY?!? HONEST AND TRULY?!? YOU DON'T FUCKING SAY, MAGGLE?!?

And :evans at New Day and B.A.D. practically shuckin' and jivin'.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Oh Sasha keep twerkin babygirl


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Best segment of the night!

:mark:


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

they arent heels...
faces on disguise... even if they do evil things.
i like it a lot


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

And they cut to commercial right at the best moment Sasha shaking her ass and wood using his trombone.. WWE trolling


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Damn those NFC East standings are terrible. And its funny that no Cowboys fans have been running their mouths this season here. Nor has anybody been wearing their jerseys.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> YAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


*YAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

thedeparted_94 said:


> Reminds me of ..


Love that show q is good friends with Paige too


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

SASHA was getting it


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Noooo, Sasha!!!!!


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> :vince$ All the black athletes are unicorns.......


lmao!!! Wth is going on with WWE ?


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah, New Day peaked around Summerslam.

This unicorn stuff is just embarrassing.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

VRsick said:


> Tamina is one of those people who just looks really awkward when they have to act goofy a face like that.


FTFY. :I


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Sasha Banks... Rocks!
Sasha Banks... Rocks!
Sasha Banks... Rocks!
Sasha Banks... Rocks!


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Unicorn horns and people shouting UNITY!! what the fuck am I watching


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

At one point in AJPW you have the Funks slugging it out with Hansen and Brody (a collection of bona fide badasses) in big, legendary brawls with Harley Race as a true world champion defending the belt everywhere (one of the toughest SOBs in biz history). In a span of twenty minutes we've had some Donnie guy handing out cards and freaking business cards being a segment, a commentator squeeling unity and a trio of three grown men jirating black guys handing out unicorn hats. Jesus Christ.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I need Sasha dancing as my signature! :mark:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I enjoy looking at Sasha Banks when she's shaking her buttocks.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RIP NEW DAY. You had a good run.

Now get Banks solo before you ruin her.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> All of the minorities are friends!!!


It's called U.N.I.T.Y.


U.N.I.T.Y., U.N.I.T.Y. that's a unity (You gotta let him know)
(You go, come on here we go)
U.N.I.T.Y., Love a black woman from (You got to let him know)
Infinity to infinity (You ain't a bitch or a ho)
U.N.I.T.Y., U.N.I.T.Y. that's a unity (You gotta let him know)
(You go, come on here we go)
U.N.I.T.Y., Love a black man from (You got to let him know)
Infinity to infinity (You ain't a bitch or a ho)


----------



## Enigmatic One (Oct 27, 2015)

Oh my dayuuuumm! Sasha is baaad.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Gonna have to go to bed. My eyes are starting to crust over. Tonight the opening segment showed there is naught more dangerous than WWE trying to be exciting.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I do feel like New Day is going to run out of steam if they go full derp this soon.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

WrestlingOracle said:


> At one point in AJPW you have the Funks slugging it out with Hansen and Brody (a collection of bona fide badasses) in big, legendary brawls with Harley Race as a true world champion defending the belt everywhere (one of the toughest SOBs in biz history). In a span of twenty minutes we've had some Donnie guy handing out cards and freaking business cards being a segment, a commentator squeeling unity and a trio of three grown men jirating black guys handing out unicorn hats. Jesus Christ.


THIS!!!!!!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> They didnt even let Sasha get the pin? WTF And how is that butt move a finisher?


See how you feel when you run full speed into her butt.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Come on guys this is not a good thing for Sasha to be involved in


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sasha is Perfect in every way!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Uncharismatic hiphop samoans on commentary.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> That suicide forrest movie still has not come out yet LOL I saw a trailer it for it like a year ago lol


Natalie Dormer is always worth the wait. :trips8


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol thats great, just rubbing their horns together.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They just touched horns.............


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Uso's with a jobber entrance. :lmao

Ok good, now New Day get the mic. This should be better.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Heh!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674055240639901696


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Uce







s on commentary


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Lol, I wonder if it's bad that I listened to Usos' theme while I was not watching the screen and I didn't know who's theme was :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Name the little boy Booty!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I remember when triple threat tag team ladder matches had awesome storylines...


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

The new day just turned into pokemons.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

New Day horn touching.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

sasha has no ass


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Fuck off New Day.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> I do feel like New Day is going to run out of steam if they go full derp this soon.


They need to be vicious, when they're not goofing off.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*THEATRE!*


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

What the f^ck is this?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Who knew Kofi could be this entertaining when he was a stale old face?


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

LOL this is gold


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RIP WWE.

Attitude turned into Black guy unicorns and bunnies humping.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

New Day :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lmao I am convinced the writing team was on more sh!t then normal tonight. :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm amazed that Kim K hasn't actually been called Booty West yet. :chlol You could say it's...OUTRAGEOUS!!!

And only New Day can go from shuckin' and jivin' to being Tony-nominated thespians.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

FUCK OFF WWE!!! It's not funny


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

This is one of the most amazing things I've ever seen.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Austin! 


Austin!


Austin!


:austin time for the Rattlesnake to come and stun these jabronis back to NXT or wherever they came from.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Don't go full retard. Never go full retard.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Wot.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alrighty then.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Big E is so awesome lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Why is Kofi putting up a horn and he has one on his head already? :sadpanda


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Ahhh, what happened to New Day?

They used to be the best thing about Raw, but this is just cringeworthy. New Day have got the balance all wrong and are far too goofy now.


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

Thank you New Day.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*They sent the Ninja Turtles out there :bosh?*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lillian speaking Spanish :book


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Yeah Sasha has no ass, what ass lol. And get off this her winning the title at mania. At this rate she well be luckey to job.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Truthbetold said:


> He's an average white man you can find at any local bar.
> 
> Can't take Ambrose serious as champ please stop.


If he's over, he's over. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

So Cena is going to be on Fallon tomorrow. Interesting.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

what happened to that kalisto push.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

As a black man New Day never made me facepalm, and that changed today fpalm


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Lucha Dragons looking like they might call out CM Punk.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

"Hey John Cena, thats mmmdbbaragghgllaahhaa right there!" - Some Uso.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm going to do the Big E dance next time I am in the club! :dance


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Some boring sour people in here tonight.

New Day rocks!!!


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

3ku1 said:


> Yeah Sasha has no ass, what ass lol. And get off this her winning the title at mania. At this rate she well be luckey to job.


Wat.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

I need a way to mute Boo'sos but leave the sound of the arena on.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Austin!
> 
> 
> :austin time for the Rattlesnake to come and stun these jabronis back to NXT or wherever they came from.


We don't do that in WWE. 

We gotta hug and rub our horns together. Then chant 'we are awesome' and buy Roman Empire merch.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Big E with dat booty


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Wait someone inform me .what happened after naomi pinned brie?


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> what happened to that kalisto push.


del rio happened


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Geeee said:


> I remember when triple threat tag team ladder matches had awesome storylines...


Yeah, this isn't the Hardys/E&C/Dudleys, is it?


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

he blew the trombone mid match hahahahaha epic


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

tommo010 said:


> I need a way to mute Boo'sos but leave the sound of the arena on.


There is no sound in the arena so you should be okay to just mute it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *Heh!*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674055240639901696


Holy fuck, Xavier damn near got himself a taste of BOOTY. :evans


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Golden Corral, The Best Way (to get diarrhea) in the USA


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SashaXFox said:


> Wait someone inform me .what happened after naomi pinned brie?










*Shit.*


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Natalie Dormer is always worth the wait. :trips8


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

SashaXFox said:


> Wait someone inform me .what happened after naomi pinned brie?


they started scissoring. true story!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Its the teenage mutant ninja dragons!!!! :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

razzathereaver said:


> Big E with dat booty


He and Sasha WERE TWERKIN', MAGGLE! :jbl


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Really hoping this New Day/Bad thing wasn't just a one time thing. We need fuckery to the max with them.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lok said:


> I am convinced the writing team was on more sh!t then normal tonight.


Vince busted out the eighties cocaine stash


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674056695132241921


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


>


I thought her name was Margaery...I'm confused


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

New Day Jingle Bell Rocks! said:


> I'm going to do the Big E dance next time I am in the club! :dance


It isn't dancing, if there are no pelvic thrusts.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

TheLooseCanon said:


> We don't do that in WWE.
> 
> We gotta hug and rub our horns together. Then chant 'we are awesome' and buy Roman Empire merch.


LOL!!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

genocide_cutter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674056695132241921


:maury


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Just in case you forgot...

WWE sponsors WWE 2K16 on Sky


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


>


:datass kada

Repped.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Go Kalisto!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> Yeah, this isn't the Hardys/E&C/Dudleys, is it?


Even The New Day, who are participating in it, complained about how random it is.


----------



## MyFistYourFace (Nov 6, 2014)

It looks like the New Day wandered in the top drawer of Stephanie's room.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


>


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> Yeah Sasha has no ass, what ass lol. And get off this her winning the title at mania. At this rate she well be luckey to job.


She doesn't have a huge booty but it is still nice, it fits her well!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So recap.

WWE is:

Unicorns.

Big E looking like a gay stripper.

PG catchphrases.

Bitch ass pushes.

Cole.

Promo time for garbage talkers.

Talent are sidekicks.

Stupid Comedy.

Ratings Shit.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

New Day crack me up


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Wait so I missed a new day and team bad segment??? OMFGGG im salty


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

faces acting like heels again lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Botch Cara rides again!!


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

I never noticed Big E looks like Monty Brown.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*LMFAO @ everything that just happened outside the ring* :lmao


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Damn right JBL. It is the national animal of Scotland, because....Scot-Land Rocks! Scot-Land Rocks!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I like Usos all of a sudden. Beat that unicorn ass.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


>


Her ass is so flat


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Geeee said:


> Even The New Day, who are participating in it, complained about how random it is.


They're right. Everything has been random with little to no build.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And that's the samoan coming out of the Usos there.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

New Day Jingle Bell Rocks! said:


> She doesn't have a huge booty but it is still nice, it fits her well!


Exactly. Not every woman has to have Kim-Ass. :justsayin


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Usos mugged Xavier Woods. :lol


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Usos racist fucks


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Xavier got mugged

Beat him like his father boiii :shiiit


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The fucking Usos' man :lmao

"Get him! GET him! Whoop him like he stole somethin' boy! You. Wanna. Be. A. Unicorn.?"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Them Uso 'thugs' don't play that.:mj


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Tommy-V *We need GIFs of Sasha twerking and The Usos stomping out Xavier please.*


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

haha, Xavier crying


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

So Faces are punks who attack you and steal stuff


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Usos doing some straight up goonery for slugging Woods like that. >



Another Christmas Painkiller said:


> Golden Corral, The Best Way (to get diarrhea and Le Diabeetus) in the USA


FTFY. :I


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

You know, this Raw has been fun so far, in my opinion. It's not dull as many Raws before.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

I just became a fan of the Usos


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Did anyone understand a thing the Usos said on commentary?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns is so awful, still that lame goofy smile on his face. Cant even be serious.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

I feel a little bad for Brie. Out of her, Nikki, and DB, she's the one that wanted to leave. . . right now, she's the only one there.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

manchesterdud said:


> LOL!!


I want Emma.


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

Reigns has 0 charisma.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Roman stop smiling you goofball. Jesus.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Reigns on the mic zzzz. Wow that was god awful from Roman. I am sorry the man has no personality or any ounce of charisma. Show some energy! I mean lord.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Roach13 said:


> So Faces are punks who attack you and steal stuff


Ahahaha They're just having fun maggle!!
:jbl


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Reigns talking is cringe worthy.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Roman Reigns will this Disney channel level acting.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Sheamus gonna teach roman some cardiovascular excerises :ha


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

My God he is awful


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Too many words and too many constipated facial expressions in this promo.


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

"Sheamus wants to teach me a lesson? What is he a professor?" -.-


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Did anyone understand a thing the Usos said on commentary?












I did, I speak Jive.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Yes, a good promo by Roman :rusevyes*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

thedeparted_94 said:


> Roman stop smiling you goofball. Jesus.


Why he is getting Rich and winning all the time :draper2 I be happy and smiley as well.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Reigns woke this crowd up!!!!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Becky :yoda


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

But Sheamus knew that lesson like 3 times already.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Renee's dark nail polish, tho. :zayn


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*I'm still laughing!* :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674058969220968453


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

No **** but Reigns is a good looking dude. I can see why Legit BOSS/BBR has to change underwear everytime he sees the dude.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Reigns.

Worse than Cena.

Didn't know it was possible.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> I feel a little bad for Brie. Out of her, Nikki, and DB, she's the one that wanted to leave. . . right now, she's the only one there.


Is she really? I imagine she would if she wanted to have a baby. Did Nikki get hurt?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Smilin' Roman Reigns :shiiit


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ugho! Renee giving the Samoan Goldenboy the googly eyes, "the family" team break up at the next ppv confirmed.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The tumblr gods have delivered :drose*


----------



## MyFistYourFace (Nov 6, 2014)

Typical Monday Night NyQuil night.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't hate Reigns as much as most here, but that promo was fucking terrible. What was the professor thing? So uncomfortable.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cookie-cutter babyface promo that Cena would have given if he was there. Complete with over the top cheesy smile.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

If Ric Flair is Ric Flair then at near 70 years old he is about to probably blow away everyone else in entertainment value that has been on this show. Let that shit sink in.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Reigns is going to teach a 3 time former World Champion what it feels like to be a former champ?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

MyFistYourFace said:


> Typical Monday Night NyQuil night.


Ironically I actually just took some


----------



## MyFistYourFace (Nov 6, 2014)

Where did they dig up that stock photo of flair from 15 years ago?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I missed that whole Roman promo because of Xavier & the Usos.

Sweatin' like hell over here from laughing so much. lol


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

WrestlingOracle said:


> If Ric Flair is Ric Flair then at near 70 years old he is about to probably blow away everyone else in entertainment value that has been on this show. Let that shit sink in.


By crying while Charlotte mumbles her way through a promo?


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Merry Blissmas said:


> @Tommy-V *We need GIFs of Sasha twerking and The Usos stomping out Xavier please.*


The Sasha gifs will come later. Not really watching right now.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Yes, a good promo by Roman :rusevyes*


Lol your being sarcastic right? That was god awful. Their was nothing good about it, you must be the type of fan who is easily amused, even by crap.


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Cookie-cutter babyface promo that Cena would have given if he was there. Complete with over the top cheesy smile.


Except Cena would have done it 10x better because he's vastly more charismatic.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

To be fair to Roman the smile fits considering he pinned the champion earlier.

not his best promo though, not his worst either though.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We need more from The New Day!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Fuckin Charlotte about to grab a mic


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> Lol your being sarcastic right? That was god awful. Their was nothing good about it, you must be the type of fan who is easily amused, even by crap.


Yeah he should have threw dr pepper in his face like Dean ambrose


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Brockin' around the christmas tree said:


> To be fair to Roman the smile fits considering he pinned the champion earlier


A lot of people on here have short term memory loss


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Damn you Cowboys and Redskins for shitting all over the field...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Business just picked up The Miz, yes!

When my hand goes up your mouth goes shut! :sashahi


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:cena4 is missed. Rather see his ass booed onto his way to being a joke 30 time champ instead of 1 more Roman promo.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Tommy-V said:


> The Sasha gifs will come later. Not really watching right now.


*Somebody just saved you the effort :cudi










Thanks for offering though :high5*


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

So where's this big change we are supposed to be seeing from Vince.....I've not seen nothing yet just the same boring show


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Will Ric cry?

Yes - 600

No + 400


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

New tag team called "The Flair Twins"


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Oh this time Charlotte is literally using her father to get over AGAIN.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Nature Boy with the stanky leg! :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*HERE COMES RIC & RIC JR , Y'ALL!*


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

I have the exact same opinion on Charlotte that I have on cardboard.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hawkke said:


> Damn you Cowboys and Redskins for shitting all over the field...


What did you expect from them?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Drunken Flair Time :flairdance


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

X-MAS God Seth Rollins said:


> Fuckin Charlotte about to grab a mic


Punk :mj2


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

X-MAS God Seth Rollins said:


> Fuckin Charlotte about to grab a mic


Too funny


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I like that they're bringing back the moving PPV graphics.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

...well that reference fell flat


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

I get it. Ric Flair is your dad.

How long are you going to continue running on his cloaktails.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Please No


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Charlotte's face is very meh, but COT DAYUM at her in those leather pants. bama4


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Charlotte is definitely going to be a heel now, leather pants.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

I hate Charlotte.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Charlotte's even worst as a heel


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Charlotte with that BURN.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Talk about awful


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Zzzzzzzz


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow. She's not doing that bad.

Better than Reigns.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

WAIT WHY DOES PAIGE GET YET ANOTHER TITLE SHOT!!!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Roman Empire said:


> Is she really? I imagine she would if she wanted to have a baby. Did Nikki get hurt?


Yeah, Nikki's been out for awhile. She wanted to leave, but got talked back into to be closer to DB while he's on the road.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Is Charlotte's character that she wants to fuck her dad?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Boo these 3 guys!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't like this new attitude by Charlotte.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Charlotte looks so damn good in leather pants :banderas. It would be cool if she betrayed her dad. The tribute act needs to die.*


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

I like this Charlotte


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

I love my dad too, where's my diva's title Vince?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

I want to like Charlotte then she talks and I just can't


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

didnt take WWE long to ruin Charlotte at all


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Ric has had about 11 Lemon Drops.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Why do they keep putting Charlotte in MIZ TV segments? 

The last two were horrible. 3rd times the charm :vince


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Oh Ric's drunk shocking


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Stop giving her a mic already :kobefacepalm


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

We want Becky We want Becky We want Becky


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Are there any diva faces left? Besides Becky lynch who I don't believe has a victory ever in wwe or nxt


----------



## MyFistYourFace (Nov 6, 2014)

Ric Flair is one of those guys who looks the same for 30 years and then old age hits them all at once.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

See......Flair don't even know "son or daughter, whatever it is!" 

WWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Boys and girls, it's time for Charlotte jokes.

I'll start:

Charlotte's favorite movie is 'A day at the races'


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

FEMINISM ANGLE!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Charlotte went there.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

I can't wait to see if this paint dries or not


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

''Because I'm not a man...''

You sure about that? :shiiit


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Charlotte looking sexy tonight. Maryse return???


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wait Charlotte is NOT a man? :wee-bey


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Jesus Christ how many times is she going to use the "my dad" line. We get it we know you came from Rics shlong...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Miz tell her! Tell her when you hand goes up......she STFU! :lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I always wonder if Charlotte has foot on her face, but I think it's just a mole.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Is Paige the face this Sunday?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Miz keeps getting owned on his on show.... and in video games... and in movie ratings...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

PC Shit Incoming.......


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

lol owned the miz


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

X-MAS God Seth Rollins said:


> ''Because I'm not a man...''
> 
> You sure about that? :shiiit


but she has the face of her dad


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Maryse > Charlotte

Any day of the week and twice on Sunday. :fact


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Charlotte looks so damn good in leather pants :banderas.*


:fact

Someone needs to get Oda Nobunaga in here so he can satiate his leather lust like I am right now.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Charlotte vs The Miz is going to be great at Wrestlemania.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Charlotte jelly cuz Miz banging Maryse and she not.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Flair gained a lot of weight


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> Ugho! Renee giving the Samoan Goldenboy the googly eyes, "the family" team break up at the next ppv confirmed.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ric about to whip dat ass!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Miz is probably one of the best on the mic on that roster


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ratings joke? Now?
:ha:ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This was the best segment of the night so far, sadly.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Charlotte yells all the damn time.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Miz vs. Flair at TLC!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Gothic :lol :lol


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

I can't put my finger on it, but there's something about Charlotte that irritates me to no end.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Charlotte's delivery is so wooden and forced.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Charlotte should have called Paige a "BITCH" 


but can't have that language on a PG show.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I thought she was going to say "Bitch" then I thought she was going to say "Shit" but then she said "Trash".


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

what is this?
where is this going?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:ann1


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm sorry. Roman not worst mic worker. This Charlotte dude is. 

"let me yell!"


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Don't really mind Heel Charlotte, does a beautiful job.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paigey


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Sheesh not saying she i bad buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut she sounds sooooo forced.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Charlotte is garbage

This is some WOAT mic work, her delivery is ridiculous


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

I litterally had to mute my TV because of the awkwardness. 

This is shockingly bad


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So wait, is Paige turning face now?

:drake1


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Paige looks extra gorgeous tonight


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Sup, Paige?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:chlol at Miz's shit-eating grin. That needs to be a smiley, in all honesty.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Charlotte is worse than Brie on the mic.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

0:54-0:57 






:maury


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

That Paige pop aige


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh god, it's the tongue beast


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I missed a week and I'm confused as to who is face and how is heel in this feud. Also, who is a man and who is a woman.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

PAIGEEEEEE


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Paige just went there lol.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Get her :lol


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

:lmao


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Paige is yummy


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*DAMN!* -Ron Simmons

*"GET HER!"* :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Paige probably slapped 10 years of alcohol out of Flair's body.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

razzathereaver said:


> I can't put my finger on it, but there's something about Charlotte that irritates me to no end.


reminds me of those burnt out suburban housewives that slather on makeup, have bad tans and stringy 'im middleaged and work out too much' skin/muscle


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Charlotte looks like Luger.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Would of loved it if flair did one of his flops after that slap.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Damn this is painful.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

My reaction to Raw right now


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

How pathetic ol ric sending his daughter to fight his battles lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Charlotte looks like she's ready to blow up on Paige.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

GET HER!

Ha ha!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lol PAige slap, then the walk mimmick. Paige steals the show . Guy in crowd "You still look good Paige!!" lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

razzathereaver said:


> I can't put my finger on it, but there's something about Charlotte that irritates me to no end.


She is the Roman Reigns of the womens division. she is there because of who she is related to and was handed a main event top spot because of it over much more talented people in her division.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Flair should have bladed


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

I just tuned in, to that garbage.

Have I missed anything interested? Is it worth downloading once the torrent goes live..?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Is it just me or does Charlotte cut a promo like the Ultimate Warrior? Ya know, minus all of the psycho-babble...


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

No lie the Flair family was the best part of Raw tonight.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Why do we need these 3 on commentary? They all fucking suck


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Miz is one best mic workers in company. No lie


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

God this feud is so bad. Hilarious how Paige talks shit bout the Flairs and mention her dead brother and shes the face of the feud smh.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Fuck off Paige hogging the spotlight give someone else some tv time, your fucking just as bad as cena.....can't fucking stand her, FIRE HER WWE!! FUCK PAIGE


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Flair channeling Dan Akroyd in Ghostbusters...."GET HER!!!" That was your whole plan Ray?


----------



## wrestlingchick (Sep 16, 2015)

While I am not 100% into this feud, Charlotte as a heel and Paige as a face works a lot better than the other way around


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

WWE forced to turn Paige face again. Should have never turned her heel. She's too over


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

truelove said:


> Why do we need these 3 on commentary? They all fucking suck


Steiner and Cole as his punching bag. All that's needed.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck this next match...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

JUST GIVE ME SWAGGER VS STARDUST FOR FUCKING SAKES!


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

I wonder if Ric's skin is so seeped in booze that Paige just got drunk on contact.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So not only do the WWE do the stupid act of jobbing out their champion on TV, they keep showing replays of it and bragging about it.

:ha


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

"Hey guys, lets do the same match as last week and expect fans to care!"


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

That Toys R Us logo there :lmao WWE is so badass


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> This was the best segment of the night so far, sadly.


It really was.

Old man Flair brings real starpower to a show with no stars.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

manchesterdud said:


> Fuck off Paige hogging the spotlight give someone else some tv time, your fucking just as bad as cena.....can't fucking stand her, FIRE HER WWE!! FUCK PAIGE


Deal with it


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Flair treating his daughter like an attack dog! "Get Her"!!!! :ti


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> JUST GIVE ME SWAGGER VS STARDUST FOR FUCKING SAKES!


Seems Swaggs not needed anymore. 

They pushed the emergency button and all heels have to report to Roman.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

So the coca cola in KO face was product placement?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

wrestlingchick said:


> While I am not 100% into this feud, Charlotte as a heel and Paige as a face works a lot better than the other way around


ah no it doesn't. Paige as a face sucked. 

Remember her hugging on Charlotte a few months back, same BS friendship she did with AJ Lee. 


Paige as heel is the True Paige.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Chris90 said:


> Flair should have bladed


I really don't know why I'm laughing so hard at this lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So what is Paige officially face now lol? Or she just a tweener? Charlotte is clearly heel now. Is Miz heel too or is he face? So confused.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Why is Ric Flair allowed to show up intoxicated to Raw?


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Dammit, they almost had me with that opening promo. Thought we would get Wyatts vs League of Nations as the main event, but instead get some 4v4v4v4 lol wtf.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

From Death Valley said:


> Why is Ric Flair allowed to show up intoxicated to Raw?


He always smells that way.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

RiCkeH said:


> I just tuned in, to that garbage.
> 
> Have I missed anything interested? Is it worth downloading once the torrent goes live..?


New Day and Team Bad.. find clips online watch nothing else.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Flair's drunk, slurred words - still best promo on RAW. :ha


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Deal with it


Oh look another smark who is a fan of another diva and cannot handle that Paige is the top diva. Suck it up she ain't going no where. deal with it.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rusev! :rusevyes


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Who gives a flying fuck about this ric flair anymore tbh


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

This Raw should end with a brawl and I don't know who... it would be awesome to see guys going at it.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Wish I would be at Popeyes right now and not watching this show :mj2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

From Death Valley said:


> Why is Ric Flair allowed to show up intoxicated to Raw?


Because if they waited for him to sober up we'd never see him again.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

All these turns? Is Russo back?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So I'm thinking:

Charlotte/Becky Divas title at Royal Rumble
Rematch at Fastlane
Sasha beats Charlotte for the Divas title at Mania.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE

Give me Big Dave back.

Hollywood Tista vs Brock at WM.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Flair family broke out matching Rolex watches on these hoes.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

How YOU doin', Lana?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm tired of Russev and Lana. They would have been better off as faces not stupid heels.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Crush that piece of trash for Lana.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

OMG, I need that Ryback licking his lips GIF.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Charlotte looks so damn good in leather pants :banderas. It would be cool if she betrayed her dad. The tribute act needs to die.*


I want to see her tits so bad! :banderas


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lana :book


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Lana's performance is cringe-y as fuck.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

R.I.P. in peace (a-gain) Lana's bun. :lol

:yum: at her rocking the Elsa braid.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

''Lucky Boy'' Rusev in the building :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

LegendKilla15 said:


> Who gives a flying fuck about this ric flair anymore tbh



Best part off this sorry ass bum filled show.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Please get rid of Lana. Her character is fucked up beyond repair.*


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Sasha beats Charlotte for the Divas title at Mania.


Wearing that unicorn headband? :mj


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another rematch.

:ha

Lana looks good. All that she's good at, though.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Kissing makes Maggle uncomfortable.
:cole


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rusev's back is sore...Making Reigns look strong is hard work :reigns2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, that was actually impressive.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

God damn Lana look fine as fuck.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Ryback like a flying boulder off the top rope!


I wonder if Ryback and Rusev are friends backstage.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Saxton is so corny!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"FUUUUN!"*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ryback with an Indy spot.

:lmao


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Yeah, Renee was into him before that line but laughing her ass off at him and cringing inside after the line. 

She was probably all like "did he just call me "baby girl"..?"


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

We Have Fun

Feed Me More


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If Ryback wanted to do that in my match I'd tell him to go kick rocks. Ain't trying to catch him.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

HOLY FUCK, RYBACK JUST BUSTED OUT A CORKSCREW PLANCHA. :wee-bey :krillin


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Ryback found Orton's hidden bag of crack at the locker room


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Another Christmas Painkiller said:


> Lana :book


My thoughts exactly. :clap


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

flying flyback having fun maggle.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm just gonna pretend I didn't hear Byron call him "Flyback"


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Where did that come from?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Well I'm glad somebody is big guy.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Lana faked an accent, lost it, and then gained it back again! :ha


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Ryback trying to be like Kalisto there.*


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

So did they just randomly drop the whole Del Rio/Colter alliance and feud with Swagger, the second LON was formed?

Weird as fuck.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Have they announced the main event yet?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lol The Wyatt family just had a big feature in the Smackdown moving to USA ad. They walked in the office and talked with the PA girl lol.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Wyatts......A cult......in a comedy commercial.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Ryan93 said:


> So did they just randomly drop the whole Del Rio/Colter alliance and feud with Swagger, the second LON was formed?
> 
> Weird as fuck.


It's probably for the best as the Mexamerica thing had no direction. Shame for swagger again though.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They should give Sasha two matches since it seems like everybody else is having two.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

CM Punk little ass would always complain about Ryback hurting him...lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Last week a missile dropkick and tonight a corkscrew plancha. Next week we'll see DA BIG GUY bust out a moonsault. :mark:

And :evans at Le Wyatt Fam being made into a joke even during a commercial hyping up SmackDown!'s arrival to USA.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ryan93 said:


> So did they just randomly drop the whole Del Rio/Colter alliance and feud with Swagger, the second LON was formed?
> 
> Weird as fuck.


They sure did :ha

Not that it was a big loss, sucks for Swagger though :mj2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh yes.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674065298308263937


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

The Wyatt Family shouldn't be doing stupid USA network commercials but who am I kidding, WWE has already wrecked what they had to begin with. May as well add insult to injury with that hokey ass promo.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Another Christmas Painkiller said:


> They sure did :ha
> 
> Not that it was a big loss, sucks for Swagger though :mj2


It was a loss for continuity, imho. There was NO closure, not even a Swagger beatdown or losing clean to Del Rio.

And all three of them were selling the feud as recently as this weekend. God, this company is incompetent.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

RUSEV CRUSH!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

This has been another really poor episode.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dat Hateful 8 commercial tho. It not only looks slick, but its song is :trips9-inducing.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Hysteria said:


> The Wyatt Family shouldn't be doing stupid USA network commercials but who am I kidding, WWE has already wrecked what they had to begin with. May as well add insult to injury with that hokey ass promo.


I think a baby face push wouldn't hurt.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Another Christmas Painkiller said:
> 
> 
> > They sure did
> ...


Worst part from a continuity standpoint is that all the other guys that got thrown into theses 2 new stables still continued their feuds.

Ambrose/Owens
Usos/New Day
Rusev/Ryback


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

So is the plan for Lana to eventually wrestle been scrapped?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm not sure they should be reminding us of when Rusev was undefeated...


----------



## Atarwii (Dec 12, 2014)

Did Sasha have a nipple slip?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BAH GAWD, KANG! RYBACK WITH THE MISSILE DROPKICK YET AGAIN! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lana


So awful at acting.

:lmao


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I'm not sure they should be reminding us of when Rusev was undefeated...


Well I guess it wasn't going to last forever.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Did Ryback hit Lana again?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I don't think the Wyatt Family Commercial is that big of deal. The fact they are using them, shows they know how popular they are. I thought it was funny. It has nothing to do with their kayfabe characters, so I don't see an issue. They teased a babyface push, which I was hearing last year WWE have big plans to turn Wyatts face, and they think they well be huge as faces.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

This feud needs to end with a Lana On A Pole match.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Seriously.. they're doing this exact Big Slobber hurts AJ bit again..


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Why does WWE build up feuds by having long RAW matches that end in a schmoz just to have a long ppv match a couple weeks later

when has this ever worked to build heat


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So this bum ass feud will still continue??? fpalm


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

T0M said:


> This feud needs to end with a Lana On A Pole match.


I got a "pole" Lana can be on :curry2


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

So what's the main event going to be?


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

I'll check on your ankle, Lana. :gronk


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

wrong thread


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> What did you expect from them?


At least a reason to keep the game on over Raw.. I mean I.. Guess I expected too much.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

This utter fuckery!!! I just can't fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheManof1000post said:


> Why does WWE build up feuds by having long RAW matches that end in a schmoz just to have a long ppv match a couple weeks later
> 
> when has this ever worked to build heat


To set up the raw rematch the night after the ppv


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Did WWE forget Swagger vs Stardust THIS SOON? :mj2


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Braid > Bun


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Every dude in the room jelly as fuck of Rusev.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Triple H still looks the same basically and HBK looks like shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBK/Austin.

When wrestling was good.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

HBK and Austin always a good tandem but that marks what four times for HBK now in pretty lengthy episodes too?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

No Authority on the show at all? Has hell frozen over? :lol


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm happy Rusev and Lana are still together, both in kayfabe and IRL, after all the horrible bullshit Vince put them through.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BUCKS WIN! :WOO


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Lana is so sneaky!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

This company just isn't learning is it? 

This show couldn't have been more boring if they'd tried.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Another Christmas Painkiller said:


> BUCKS WIN! :WOO


No one here cares about your basketball team dude...


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I guess we will get Rusev vs. Ryback at TLC! :cole


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Can't wait to go fishing on Sunday. I hope I catch a big Bass or 2.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They comeback in the middle of a match?

:ha


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Idk why im still watching


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Swagger Time!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

:maury a match is already happening


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Did these guys even come out?

What hte fuck is going on?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*AYO, THWAGGER!*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Did they seriously come back to the middle of a fucking match:lmao:lmao


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

COMING BACK WHEN SOMEONE HAS THEIR FINISHER ON

:maury:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

So they are still together...


----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

Well I watched my first Raw in almost a year. It wasn't bad. I made it about two hours and then tapped out. I still can't do the 3 hours.

Overall though not much changed for a show that hyped big changes. I honestly was more excited for that new show about NXT that is airing after Raw. That looked awesome. I don't have the network, but I can see why so many are hyping it and NXT so much.

As to Raw itself, still felt too predictable. I knew Reigns was going to stand tall at the end of the clustermatch, and Sheamus the world champion is booked like a chump taking the pin. Vince....why do you make your heel champions look bad? Heels should never lose clean. They should cheat and squirm and do anything to avoid a pin fall.

Knew Ziggler was going to lose. You would think "the selfie guy" (what JBL called him) would interfere. Maybe it would make sense to help Ziggler win so when they face off at TLC he could go after a title. I don't know...maybe? Why feud over nothing? Titles...Why doesn't anyone want one? It almost seemed like Ziggler didn't even care. All these wrestlers going thru the motions in their feuds. No hunger for the championships. Then Ambrose sitting in the back eating popcorn. Aren't you concerned Owens could lose. go to ringside. Keep that selfie guy from interfering. You do want your match Sunday right?

And all the Sasha Banks fans. I think you guys are going to have to let that one go. She seems very comfortable in her multiple diva tag matches. Why would she want to put her body on the line in that NXT style matches she was doing. Work 2-3 minutes in a easy tag match and get paid. Seems smart to me.



Anyway overall Raw is ok. Nothing exciting, but its decent show. I might watch some of next weeks show. Needs to lose that 3rd hour though.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

I just turned on Raw. Swagger vs Stardust w/ Titus on commentary. I turned off Raw.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait.. did the whole match start during a commercial??
WHAT?


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

The product is the worst it's been in 2 years.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

They cameback after that match had started. Unbelievable. Is that a first??


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*points at his opponent angrily for no reason*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

PaulHBK said:


> No one here cares about your basketball team dude...


I do.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> It was a loss for continuity, imho. There was NO closure, not even a Swagger beatdown or losing clean to Del Rio.
> 
> And all three of them were selling the feud as recently as this weekend. God, this company is incompetent.


Ta da!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

You cut to raw mid match??????


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

And here I thought that they were actually completely scrapping Birdo / Thwagger even though it started just two weeks ago. Good to see they aren't that stupid.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Swagger is such an afterthought. It's actually kinda depressing to see him used like this...might have been better to not even bother with this. 

No point in the TLC match, it'll be awful.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why ADR all for Mexi-America, then for Mexico in heel jobber stable for Roman? They obviously didn't think on the fly.

Poor ADR.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

A guy who is not even the match gets an entrance :ti


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Interesting to see where this Stardust/Titus thing goes.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So wait when Del Rio is out there with LON, Zeb doesn't exist and he is Mexican, but when outside of LON he is back with Zeb and is Mexiamerican.

Is Del Rio 2 different people?

(Though I am happy that Swagger does get to continue his feud)


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

finalnight said:


> Roman reigns and company? Hell even Samoans and token white guy would be a better name than that.


I still think Team Cocaine best describes the team.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Swagger is such an afterthought. It's actually kinda depressing to see him used like this...might have been better to not even bother with this.
> 
> No point in the TLC match, it'll be awful.


How do you always find the negative from everything? unreal.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> They comeback in the middle of a match?
> 
> :ha


So much :ha

Just done. WWE go away.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Stardust tapping out :mj2


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> HHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> They cameback after that match had started. Unbelievable. Is that a first??


I don't recall ever seeing that before in my life.. Not even at the lowest point I watched in WCW..


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I do not understand any of this


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> HHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> They cameback after that match had started. Unbelievable. Is that a first??


I remember one time a match involving I think (dont hold me on this) Kane and Benoit for the WHC title (again dont hold me to that) ended during commercial break but yeah, middle of the match coming back? idr one.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Obvious chair match at TLC is obvious.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Cody Rhodes is coming back with a vengeance! 

2016.... YEAR OF THE CODY.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Swagger with a no-sell that would make Cena himself blush.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

why can't we just get some old school wrestling angles anymore.

swaggers storyline is good because its simple


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

almostfamous said:


> I just turned on Raw. Swagger vs Stardust w/ Titus on commentary. I turned off Raw.


:ti


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Weed The People!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Zeb just drives off.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Swagger putting his heart into this feud.

You go, Swagger.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> I don't think the Wyatt Family Commercial is that big of deal. The fact they are using them, shows they know how popular they are. I thought it was funny. It has nothing to do with their kayfabe characters, so I don't see an issue. They teased a babyface push, which I was hearing last year WWE have big plans to turn Wyatts face, and they think they well be huge as faces.


As soon as the Wyatts turn face, we'll see them on the 2016 SmackDown Thanksgiving Special asking for turkey but getting :damn by Ron Simmons...

I have no faith in WWE executing a good face turn for the Wyatts when they already prove they can't execute a good heel run.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Cody and Swagger to be new Real Americans with Coulter?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The way Zeb motorized off, and the laughs in the crowd LOL.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

An old man glaring dissapointly is just the worst.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Zeb driving away was the MVP of the night. :ha 

Need Gif.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

They see Zeb rolliin' they hatin'


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

"The Rosebush"

fpalm


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Best part of that whole segment..........Zeb no selling Swaggs, and rolling off like he is riding dirty. :lol


----------



## Cenafan95 (Aug 24, 2015)

Nice to see Swagger get and win a match on RAW


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

...why... just why


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Obvious chair match at TLC is obvious.


Triple Threat?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Zeb driving away was the MVP of the night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Best part of Raw tonight :ha


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

How many shows do we need on this show?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Why ADR all for Mexi-America, then for Mexico in heel jobber stable for Roman? They obviously didn't think on the fly.
> 
> Poor ADR.


No don't worry, the nation he stands for in league of nations is mexamerica.

Isn't it? Has to be...doesn't it? I give up.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Rosebud...rosebush. This is turning me on.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

:lmao Adam Rose is gold in these segments


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Can we please just have Leo Kruger back?...please?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This Rose segment is just WWE burying it's own show, on the show. lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Rosebush? Who writes this stupid stuff?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Swagger is such an afterthought. It's actually kinda depressing to see him used like this...might have been better to not even bother with this.
> 
> No point in the TLC match, it'll be awful.


Swagger got a victory on RAW and will be on the TLC card.. That's win right there, tbh.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:chlol at Birdo's expression when his hands got hurt in that chair duel and Adam Rose's Rose Bush trolling.



Jack Thwagger said:


> Swagger is such an afterthought. It's actually kinda depressing to see him used like this...might have been better to not even bother with this.
> 
> No point in the TLC match, it'll be awful.


Well, at least he beat Birdo in a duel of steel chairs and made ADR trip over Zeb's scooter like a goof. >

And MexAmerica is dead and gone, too!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I wish that one day Vince would let Swagger come out to Real American waving a US flag. That would be awesome.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

That moment Swagger beats Stardust and your loading screen on WWE 2k16 is Swagger beating Stardust with the Ankle Lock...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This may actually work for Adam Rose!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

united states heavyweight champion


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Shet op you old man


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Painful to watch


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why is ADR talking broken English like he just moved to this country last month?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Welp, that pairing ended randomly. :lol


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

im done zeb face turn lmao and the rosebush dkm im loving it


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Not going to lie, tonights Raw has been entertaining.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mexiamerica already dying :mj2


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

Zeb's scooter vs Wyatt's rocking chair at WM. BOOK IT DAMN IT!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

:ha that was quick, Zeb going back to swagger


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

That Reigns promo GOLD LOL. That is what its like when he is mumbling through promos.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Zeb the man.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> :ha that was quick, Zeb going back to swagger


HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Hencheman_21 said:


> Zeb's scooter vs Wyatt's rocking chair at WM. BOOK IT DAMN IT!!!


I think we found a main event that can sell out WM 32.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Are we truly witnessing a company hell bent on self destruction? Has Vince decided no one is going to get WWE after he passes? Is he going full psycho?


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

Is the combo over? Or are they setting Swagger up?


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Jolly Jim Ross said:


> Not going to lie, tonights Raw has been entertaining.


I don't know what show your watching its one of the worst of the year


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Another Christmas Painkiller said:


> Mexiamerica already dying :mj2


Indeed, it was going to be trouble later on had the Trump's plan to build a wall was a go.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Zeb drove off again! :Rollins


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674071211744190464


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Gotta say Ive enjoyed Raw today. Other then Wyatts jobbing to Dreamer.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Nothing makes any sense tonight :lol


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Every week it's worse and worse


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Did del rio just drop an F-Bomb??????!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Need Zeb gif for collection:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Tonight is some funny shit :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nikki's feet. [drools]


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

manchesterdud said:


> I don't know what show your watching its one of the worst of the year


Each to his own, am glad am not the one complaining this week.


----------



## MELTZERMANIA (Apr 15, 2015)

manchesterdud said:


> I don't know what show your watching its one of the worst of the year


I've actually enjoyed it as well.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

That bella promo was pointless. Show us ya tits or get the f out!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Tommy Dreamer main eventing Raw :maury


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

So they broke up because Del Rio tripped and blamed Zeb?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Here come the old guys again!


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Why does Tommy Dreamer have the best entrance music on the show lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey Swagger fan,

Swagger was in the only good segment of the night. 

Zeb no selling.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Two TOmmy Dreamer appearances tonight?????


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

What was that Bella's thing? Was it a promo or an advert?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

is tommy dreamer main eventing raw? A go home show to a PPV? In 2016?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Need Zeb gif for collection:


Eve is so mouthwatering.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Dreamer vs Stroman??????????????
> 
> ..
> .....
> ...


^^^:mj2


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

The Bellas in a no-smoking commercial.

Uhh, your boyfriend Cena has a fucking cigar room.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Tommy Dreamer in the main-event what the fuck. 

:lmao


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Jolly Jim Ross said:


> Each to his own, am glad am not the one complaining this week.


 Your not alone as I had very low expectations haha, their have been surprises. Like Wyatts opening raw with League of geeks. Then not surprising when Wyatt jobbed to Dreamer lol. The Paige slap was entertaining too. The key is to not expect gold, and expect shit. You well get Silver in return. Wyatts in main event. TOmmy Dreamer main event of raw 2015 LOL.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

NIKKI BELLA ON MY TELEVISION SCREEN AGAIN :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

2 Tommy Dreamer Segments.

"He'll do them both. HE'S HARDCORE!"


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

magictrevor said:


> What was that Bella's thing? Was it a promo or an advert?


Advert for The Real Cost anti-smoking


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

It was so retarded doing that 16 man clusterfuck because now they have no choice but to keep reusing people all night when they already fought each other.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Tommy about to get squashed


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Majin boo (with better triceps) coming out to make his WWE debut? Oh wait that is Tommy Dreamer. Well seeing how it is the mid 90s he must be wrestling Raven again trying to beat him? Oh wait, it is 2015........


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Bray randomly has his rocking chair back?


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Have I accidentally restarted the show?


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Tommy dreamer main eventing a raw in 2015 let that sink in for a moment


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Tommy Dreamer in the main event of RAW

lol what


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Eve is so mouthwatering.


Yep.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

The quietest main event of all time.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So we are getting a team elimination match at the PPV AFTER SvS

:ha


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

This is god awful


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Headliner said:


> So Bray randomly has his rocking chair back?


He bought another one at the crackell barrel


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

When my ex tries to come back in my life


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Even though I've mocked a couple of segments here and there I am actually enjoying this episode, some segments should have been done differently (ambrose/owens etc.) but all in all there's been more good then bad.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Banez said:


> How do you always find the negative from everything? unreal.


Oh, I'm sorry, I can't be critical of the media I consume? 



wkc_23 said:


> Swagger got a victory on RAW and will be on the TLC card.. That's win right there, tbh.


Mm, yeah, less than a diva's match length and he's jobbing on Sunday. :ann1 Such a win.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Has Strowman pissed himself or is his pants like that?


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

I won't believe this is closing RAW until the show is over


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Is this match gonna have moves in it?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> It was so retarded doing that 16 man clusterfuck because now they have no choice but to keep reusing people all night when they already fought each other.


Should have been the other way around, y'know because it would actually make sense. Dreamer and The Wyatt starting Raw off and then ending the night with the 16 man match.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Raw is:


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

No Becky Lynch on Raw


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Whats with Dreamer screaming like a 5 year old girl?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Another Christmas Painkiller said:


> Raw is:


Thanks bro.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

Tommy for the win.....after a Singapore cane shot while ref is distracted.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Tommy Dreamer the hardcore jobber


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

VRsick said:


> Whats with Dreamer screaming like a 5 year old girl?


Part of getting your balls kicked in by Stroman.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Well the wyatts got their cred back again lol. This time have them keep it!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

So it's not the main event, :lol.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

When Vince asks me to renew my WWE Network Sub:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I just thought, why was Neville getting changed in that segment if he didn't have a match?


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

People thought Dreamer/Strauman was gonna go half an hour?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

8 mins remaining :shiiit


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Brockin' around the christmas tree said:


> People thought Dreamer/Strauman was gonna go half an hour?


I'd rather that than another Reigns segment.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

I rather have this headache then continue watching raw right now.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

That Donny show should be based more around Emily Tarver and less on Donny Deutsch. I'd definitely watch the show that way...


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Sky sports cut to the ads earlier! Stop showing me random american ads!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Sums up WWE:*

*Before:*
























*After:*


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

"Well Im a east-coast struttin one fat mother got a donuts-filled suitcase under my arm. Yeah I'm not a lean machine been drinking Jim Bean and my ass doesn't run. I got one run left even though Im fat after I eat ten corndogs and smile. I drink a coctail take my desert to go smoke my cigarette with style. And when the ratings aint funny I can make my money tonight."


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Fella is about to teach Roman lesson which is actually a :russo swerve to bore me more than i already am.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Zeb is going to turn face and help Swagger win the US title at TLC? It's the only way. Otherwise if Zeb reunites with Swagger at the PPV and Swagger doesn't win the US title then they both look like geeks.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Tommy Dreamer has the look of that neglectful father who'd rather sit at home with a six pack of beer watching sports and cheat on his wife than go to his kid's piano recital.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Is this thread dead o_o


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Last segment of the night: somebody gonna teach somebody a lesson!


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Headliner said:


> So Zeb is going to turn face and help Swagger win the US title at TLC? It's the only way. Otherwise if Zeb reunites with Swagger at the PPV and Swagger doesn't win the US title then they both look like geeks.


Also allows Del Rio to focus on his new faction so you're probably right.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Everyone on the thread comitted harikiri at the same time


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Ah. I see why the thread is dead.

Reigns' promo.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Headliner said:


> So Zeb is going to turn face and help Swagger win the US title at TLC? It's the only way. Otherwise if Zeb reunites with Swagger at the PPV and Swagger doesn't win the US title then they both look like geeks.


Well prepare for both of them to look like geeks...


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Headliner said:


> So Zeb is going to turn face and help Swagger win the US title at TLC? It's the only way. Otherwise if Zeb reunites with Swagger at the PPV and Swagger doesn't win the US title then they both look like geeks.


Thats what i'm thinking. But then again, WWE might just turn Zeb face and have him misadvertely cost the titlematch for Swagger.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*OMG, A CARMELLA BREAKING GROUND EPISODE :mark: @I'm dreaming of a SAWFT Christmas @Another Christmas Painkiller @Ho Ho Ho's Your Daddio?!
*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh Christ Reigns going recap his whole WWE career? :imout


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Climb" :ha

More like Rocketed.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

What the fuck is this..


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Another REIGNS……IS……MONOLOGUE show

:surprise:


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

BROTHER REIGNS.

TAKING US TO THE PROMISED LAND OF JERUSALEM.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Another Christmas Painkiller said:


> Raw is:


My reaction is more like this:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *OMG, A CARMELLA BREAKING GROUND EPISODE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:YES


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Where ya at man" with that stoner voice crack sounded like Skinny Pete having a convo with Shaggy.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

man why they making Reigns talk so much, he should only be about action.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No heat


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

roman career recap. stop, plz why.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

SnapOrTap said:


> Is this thread dead o_o


well, reigns is talking.

They're not dead, just asleep.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

This guy is such a shit promo.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

DJ2334 said:


> Tommy Dreamer has the look of that neglectful father who'd rather sit at home with a six pack of beer watching sports and cheat on his wife than go to his kid's piano recital.


Oddly specific. :lmao


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> well, reigns is talking.
> 
> They're not dead, just asleep.


This show is dead . Absolutely lifeless.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I turn the channel back to this dumb shit and have to hear that.


:vince


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Please have Tug of War.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If Shaemus wanted everyone to hear him say "Fella" why didn't he use the microphone? Does he yell it for his own benefit?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lol Reigns just put the crowd to sleep. Tell me again why Reigns is the next top babyface? No one gives a shit about this guy, and no one ever well. Hell Sheamus is light years ahead of him even.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Fallout 4 is awesome. Raw is snot.

That is all.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Reigns, Sheamus, and Charlotte trying to compete to see who can suck the worse on the mic tonight.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Why the fuck is Dull Rio/Swagger a Chairs match while Owens/Ambrose is just a singles match? Shows how much Vince gives a shit.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is the most heatless main event segment ever


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Cringeworthy


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

speaking of sequels, this TLC PPV is looking to be Caddyshack 2 quality


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman has no presence. Cena, Rock, Austin, Hogan he is not.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

My god this is terrible. Like watching a bad actor read a terrible script.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Please have Tug of War.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Reigns delivery is god awful. Come down here son! LOL.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Come on..Lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Only good feud Sheamus was in was against Mark Henry.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I turned from a shit football game... to a high school play. Terrible acting o.0

Vodka... where's mah vodka.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

"What a great promo by Reigns." - Roman Empire poster.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Can someone cut Roman mic off?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sheamus sucks!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

MY NAME IS FINLAY AND I LOVE TO FIGHT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG. This is so awkward.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This is the worst verbal exchange of all time!!!!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Uggggggghhh...


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

The most dead Raw of all time.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Kostic said:


> Why the fuck is Dull Rio/Swagger a Chairs match while Owens/Ambrose is just a singles match? Shows how much Vince gives a shit.




WTF IS A CHAIRS MATCH. Tator tots. God this is the worst thing I've ever seen lmao


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Roman Reigns is truly horrific on the mic.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Here we go. PG Jokes.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Go fuck yourself Roman. My god you're so cringeworthy.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TATOR TOTS
Reigns is so awful.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Well, at least Tatertots is better than Cookiepuss :mj*


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

TATER TOTS BOYS.

PLEASE LET THIS COMPANY GO BANKRUPT.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Potatoes? Then again I would rather watch Potatoes in that ring right now then the Charisma Vaccum Reigns. Sorry to blow your bubbles Reigns fans, Reigns ain't it. Problem with the dead crowd. Is you have two people out their exchanging, who no one really gives a damn about. No psychology at all.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

This sounds like they're in high school.

The repetitive back & forth, the silly insults.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Yap, yap, yap!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

This is terrible on every level imaginable.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Stone Cold! Stone Cold. Just said potato joke!" :bahgawd


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Watching this makes me realize how great Seth Rollins is. Also John Cena. For real. If this guy is the next Cena there will be no 3 more years of this company.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

HOW MANY TIMES ARE YOU GONNA REPEAT YOURSELF?!?!?!


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

"Show me how it's done SON or man 7 years older than me" :reigns2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Guess it's good I turned the tv off. :mj5


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

This is really awful, like REALLY Awful


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is amazing :lmao


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

This is HORRID. Whoever wrote this should be fired yesterday.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

Been watching football - following WWE's RAW Twitter feed for updates though. Once again, nothing seemed cool or worth tuning into tonight.

However, I just turned RAW on for the first time tonight and I see Reigns/Sheamus chatting and It's literally the most quiet I think I've ever seen a WWE crowd at the end of a show/the main event.

Has it been this bad all night? YIKES. You could hear a pin drop.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

This is somehow worse than Brock Lesnar and Reigns playing tug-a-war with the belt and raw just suddenly ending.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOLLOLOLOL TATER TOT! SO FUNNIE XD!


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Reigns gonna milk tater tot forever now. Great.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And he keeps saying it. really


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Roman's jokes are terrible. It doesn't work when he's all jokey. It's the Cena problem.

A serious Reigns or Cena can be entertaining. Stop trying to make them like the Rock who could make the humour work.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

This is fucking horrible.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This is some of the worst written, shitty lines Reigns just delivered since whatever came first between Sufferin Suckatash or "IN THE WOMB"


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Just end it please!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And the segment JUST KEEPS GOING..

:ha :ha :ha :ti :ti :ti


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Reigns on mic=BARF.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

good grief put an end to this already


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow a tater tot chant. :sodone

I'm out...see ya guys next week.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's so obvious that League of Nations are under those tables.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BORINNNNG


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Come on Fella!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Sheamus is a punk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:ha And PG crowd eating it up.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

And he got the crowd to chant tater tot. fpalm


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

This segment has degressed Reigns back at least a year honestly. And people thought he was improving just awful.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

tatecular-fortitude


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Roman is cringeworthy .omg he makes me wanna die.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Take a shot everytime Reigns says "Tater-tot."

:heyman6


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Roman Reigns makes John Morrison sound like Paul Heyman.

This is the worst thing I have ever seen. I'm out, folks.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

To be fair, tater tot is no more dumb that "fruity pebbles".


----------



## ALLEYEZONME (Nov 14, 2006)

All this tator tot talk has me craving tator tots


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

For the 1st time, I really want Bruce Blitz's reaction to this pussy shit.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Kill me. Actually kill me for putting myself through this.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> This is the worst verbal exchange of all time!!!!!


Nothing will ever beat Charlotte and Paige's exchange from a few weeks ago. 

That was absolute rock bottom. 


Tonight's exchange with Sheamus and Reigns ain't great, but it's not abysmal as Charolette and Paige's.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Stop repeating the shit joke!!


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

they keep saying the same shit over and over again lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> Take a shot everytime Reigns says "Tater-tot."
> 
> :heyman6


I did.... typing is getting harder.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

goodness send for help


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I have a few Raw threads bookmarked from 2014. They average around 130-140 pages.

This one is at 67.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

like a little girl? so are girls weak roman ?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

keep going, I want this to be terrible. Ratings bitch. :vince$

this crowd lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Reigns is luckey this is a non smark PG Crowd. Or they would of booed his ass. And stop calling Shemaus son. Is that his new catchphrase SON?


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

OMG just get the mic out of his hands. Why do they insist on fucking ruining this guy? HE CAN'T TALK


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Why is this still on?


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

This is the worst thing they could have done with Reigns. . . talking is not going to help him, at all.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dumbass!! Edgy!!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

meh... it could be worse, it's actually sheamus bringing down the segment tbh.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Yo this is so dumb :lmao

WWE, give them a script next time.


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

Awesome people are popping for Reigns fucking amazing.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Fuck it Im taking the plunge. One of the absolute worst Raws Ive seen post-guest host era. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

John Cena is back, he's standing right in the middle of the ring..


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

This segment is god awful OMG


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Finally some action!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

reigns stealing cena's ''footnote'' line

:sodone


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

This might be the worse segment of the year -- and that's saying a LOT


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

This is one of the worst written segments in history.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

wheres the league of extraordinary nations.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Ladies and gentleman, your new face of the WWE! Roman Reigns!

What a fucking terrible talent. He's terrible at everything.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Nevermind, Charlotte better mic worker again.


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

Fuck... This is the feud for the damn championship... This is Fuken terrible


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Yo, was this the "change" Raw was going through tonight, son?


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Zzzzl


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I've heard louder TNA crowds


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman owned Sheamus!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Worst clothesline ever


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Romans Empire said:


> Awesome people are popping for Reigns fucking amazing.


Um yeah the definition of a delusional mark. Twist things, and claim things that never happened. Reigns and pop? I am assuming you ignored him putting the crowd to sleep, delusional.


----------



## Enigmatic One (Oct 27, 2015)

I thought a change was a comin?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

They can't even brawl right................. throw some potatoes! Fuck.. too close to tator tots... another shot to my liver. I should sue the WWE.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

God bless a Sheamus for taking the bullet on that exchange. He's actually been quite entertaing, but Roman will take the life out of anybody.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

That might've been the worst promo I've ever heard..I'm legit stunned.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao This is terrible.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Bad booking, but oh well, Roman's over.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> John Cena is back, he's standing right in the middle of the ring..


Shhhhheeeeeeeiiiiiiitttttt.









:cena4 way better partner. He gets heat and looks like a star.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Where is the help for Sheamus?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

New Day Jingle Bell Rocks! said:


> Roman owned Sheamus!


Said no one ever.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Weakest chair shots i have ever seen.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

They basically gave away the match on Sunday lmao.

And I thought DC was bad with trailers.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

So quiet lol.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RAW is TOTs


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> This might be the worse segment of the year -- and that's saying a LOT


Again, Paige and Charlotte closing out RAW a few weeks ago with that abysmal feud (that continues today).


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I like how they haven't sent Sheamus any help yet!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Just Shut It Down, Shut the whole thing down


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

SnapOrTap said:


> They basically gave away the match on Sunday lmao.
> 
> And I thought DC was bad with trailers.


This is like Superman unmasking Batman...except not even a little bit interesting.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Why are you people still watching? :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm going to find an episode of 95 Raw... I need small steps back to quality.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

...didn't see that comin


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

The Luke warm overness is just overwhelming.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LOL


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sheamus tossed Roman!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

The_It_Factor said:


> Why are you people still watching? :lol :lol :lol


Because they have to complain about something lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

Sheamus has zero heat whatsoever. Great booking, WWE.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Reigns stands tall. I'm done, I'll tune back in around Rumble time. 

Fuck this.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

I almost slit my throat and wrist after that reigns mic work ....dear god


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

Well, at least Roman stands tall. Means this hack won't win on Sunday.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Sheamus beat me to it. zzz


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

That's the best WWE could come up with to sell a PPV? lolololol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I love that it's so obvious how abysmal Reigns is when it comes to speaking or emoting or doing anything that involves a personality.
So you know what?! We're going to have him do all three of those for 10 minutes straight.

:vince


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The WWE champion looks like a bitch 2 times in one show:lmao:lmao

I mean we know Fella is retaining the title at the PPV but damn.:lel


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> Again, Paige and Charlotte closing out RAW a few weeks ago with that abysmal feud (that continues today).


Lol no smarj, who thinks everything is abysmal anyway so whats the difference. That was a solid main event, and thought their brawl was pretty good. You smarks are just never happy, so bitch for the sake of it.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I am thinking I am just going to skip the ppv


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Ever since that Donnie guy came on Ive been like:


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

State of Monday Night RAW:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you for Boston and Philly at TLC and next RAW. :banderas


Please have :cena4 return heel and beat down both these fools.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Get ready for months of the tater tot chant.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Sick spear :mark:


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

The funny thing is that this dead Southern crowd is actually a blessing. In NY or Philly this segment would've been eaten ALIVE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I skipped RAW. Can someone summarize the highlights for me, please?


----------



## Warbart (Sep 12, 2006)

That was rough to watch......

Roman Reigns stock is slowly plummeting in my eyes, I don't know if even turning him heel will help him at this point.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The crowd is chanting Roman to end the show! :mark:


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Raw 5/10 the only good thing was Team Bad joining The New Day and Zeb Scooter


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

The booking is so backwards. Reigns should be heel and sheamus face.. Sheamus is being squashed so much he is the underdog.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

better ending than last week but that isn't saying much. that was an exhausting experience. They pull that shit next week in philly they are going to have their arses handed to them, that is of course if they can even draw there anymore.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

but especially Vince.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

These two guys are physical. This is a brutal PPV. Let them just fight. Little talking.

Why waste any time with jabbering when the strength of this pairing is beating the crap out of each other?


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Roman Reigns is the worst top guy in history.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

What is this garbage show that's on right now.


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

Wow Roman is really showing he can handle long segments the crowd was behind him the whole time fucking awesome.


----------



## Enigmatic One (Oct 27, 2015)

SHIVVY POO said:


> I skipped RAW. Can someone summarize the highlights for me, please?


The only highlight was Sashas booty dance.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Another lame go home show and Reigns continues to be awful on the mic and not over.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Donnie is better than RAW............actually, Donnie is pretty funny.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

RCSheppy said:


> Reigns stands tall. I'm done, I'll tune back in around Rumble time.
> 
> Fuck this.


Sheamus will retain at TLC.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Romans Empire said:


> Wow Roman is really showing he can handle long segments the crowd was behind him the whole time fucking awesome.


Were you drinking with Ric Flair earlier?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Please Cena. Bury this fucker.

Beetlejuice. Beetlejuice. Beetlejuice.

Now hurry up.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

SHIVVY POO said:


> I skipped RAW. Can someone summarize the highlights for me, please?


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Was looking forward to tlc more before watching raw than after!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

The_It_Factor said:


> Why are you people still watching? :lol :lol :lol


I'm giving it until WrestleMania.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wish they'd do a segment like that in the Northeast where we wouldn't accept trash like that.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

3ku1 said:


> Lol no smarj, who thinks everything is abysmal anyway so whats the difference. That was a solid main event, and thought their brawl was pretty good. You smarks are just never happy, so bitch for the sake of it.


Really? 

Let me refresh your memory. 

This was abysmal


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

SashaXFox said:


> I almost slit my throat and wrist after that reigns mic work ....dear god


Or you could just, you know, turn off the tv. Less dramatic.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I would have rather seen: 

-League of Geeks attack Reigns

-Ambrose and Usos help Reigns.

-Owens comes out and gives Ambrose a pop up powerbomb

-New Day attacks The Usos

Show ends with New Day and Team Bad being awesome.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Romans Empire said:


> Wow Roman is really showing he can handle long segments the crowd was behind him the whole time fucking awesome.


We've found our new bboy!!!!!!


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Tommy Dreamer vs. Braun Strowman was the main event match...


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

I think Paige slapping Flair was the highlight of this Raw. It's a dark time indeed.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> I'm giving it until WrestleMania.


If Reigns doesn't win the WWEWHC by Royal Rumble then I'm done!


----------



## BooWoo (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm gonna have to disagree with everyone, I'm entertained. Way better than last week.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Long ass segment. And "tater tot" was only funny the first & last time Roman said it. (DAMN YOU VINCE, STOP TRYING TO TURN ROMAN INTO CENA!)

Glad they finally brawled though.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674079776194191361


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

You know there will be a Tater Tots t-shirt on WWE Shopzone by tomorrow.. Vince probably thinks it's a hit


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

vanboxmeer said:


> Roman Reigns is the worst top guy in history.


He really does suck


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Stephleref said:


> Tommy Dreamer vs. Braun Strowman was the main event match...


Yep, and people unwittingly paid money to see it live too.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

2015 Reigns vs 2014 Batista... right now...


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

more like Tater Thot


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The delivery of the promos in that last segment. I don't even know what words to use. Don't know what was worse, the content or the delivery. Both were all time awful. I'm legit stunned that they thought this was a good idea.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Can't wait for Road Dogg's Twitter appearance.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

X-MAS God Seth Rollins said:


> more like Tater Thot


did you mean After thought? (shameless google correction reference)


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Never so bad have I wanted a Cena bury special on a wrestler.

Hope he gets back soon for Roman.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

"When there is love in your heart, there is forgiveness."

TIL The church of Lana speaks the truth.


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

Romans Empire said:


> Wow Roman is really showing he can handle long segments the crowd was behind him the whole time fucking awesome.


Do you even watch the show?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

BooWoo said:


> I'm gonna have to disagree with everyone, I'm entertained. Way better than last week.


Welcome to the site!


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

chops52 said:


> Do you even watch the show?


Yeah do you? The crowd was clearly chanting Roman as the show was closing. #believethat


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

This was actually a fun Raw which made me excited for TLC. It was better than many Raws this year. Roman Reigns getting pops is quite nice and people chanting Tater Tots. 

The brawl was okay but I guess, they wanna leave some more for the PPV which I'm fin with that. So, I'm giving this Raw about 7.5/10.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Weekly reminder that they have WADE FUCKING BARRETT in their top heel stable and don't let him talk.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

I didn't believe those dirtsheet rumors about big changes tonight... but I'm almost hoping I was wrong and that Vince's idea of new "edgy" changes to bring back lost viewers was a Dreamer vs. Strowman main event match followed by that awful promo. Just so I can laugh.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

And the ladder throw was cool too, haha.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674078466526973952


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

Romans Empire said:


> Yeah do you? The crowd was clearly chanting Roman as the show was closing. #believethat


How about the ten minute promo where no one gave a shit?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674077001096015873


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The_It_Factor said:


> Why are you people still watching? :lol :lol :lol


Because my dead heart is full of self loathing and hate. And my mind is full of uncontrollable curiosity when it sees a tragedy playing out before my very eyes.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> The delivery of the promos in that last segment. I don't even know what words to use. Don't know what was worse, the content or the delivery. Both were all time awful. I'm legit stunned that they thought this was a good idea.


I'm speechless . Honestly, I mean I was sat watching this shit on my TV and lurking this thread laughing my ass off at some of the comments (These threads are awesome and genuinely better than the actual fucking shows right now) 

Not only was I laughing at this thread but that last segment ........

:ha :ha :ha 

I was watching that shit and just could not contain the fits of laughter. What an absolute travesty. 

So awkward and uncomfortable and TATER TOTS? SON? 

What the fuck was going on? You know i'm genuinely worried that WWE sent those two guys out there without script tonight and that is what they delivered :lel 

Reigns is....... words just won;t describe how bad he was in that segment and I will not absolve Sheamus from blame because he was no better. 

Dear Jesus fpalm ...... What the fuck did I just watch? 

I'm going to have to watch that shit again. I need a good laugh.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

La Parka in a Pear Tree said:


> Weekly reminder that they have WADE FUCKING BARRETT in their top heel stable and don't let him talk.


And also don't have him or any other member of the stable come out to save Sheamus while he was getting his ass beat.


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

chops52 said:


> How about the ten minute promo where no one gave a shit?


They were being polite so they could talk. They did chant Roman's insult to Sheamus though so they did give a shit. Stop whining because you are not getting what you want. You know how long I waited for Roman's true Title Reign?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

simonitro said:


> This was actually a fun Raw which made me excited for TLC. It was better than many Raws this year. Roman Reigns getting pops is quite nice and people chanting Tater Tots.
> 
> The brawl was okay but I guess, they wanna leave some more for the PPV which I'm fin with that. So, I'm giving this Raw about 7.5/10.


You're high son. :reigns2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

What I feel like after Roman spoke about the Puppy who lost it's way.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

X-MAS God Seth Rollins said:


> more like Tater Thot


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

Watched the last 45 minutes after the pathetic Bulls game and saw Swagger fighting Cody with Titus on commentary (lolwut?) and a main event segment that went 20 minutes too long. Fucking tater-tots. Are you kidding me? I bet Vince was laughing at that idea so hard before Raw. And Roman has gone full Cena. That jump over the table and while Sheamus stands there for 10 seconds waiting for him to get up and spear him anyway was brutal. 

So glad I'm over this.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I liked all of the double matches. We just needed more appearances from The New Day is my only complaint.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> What I feel like after Roman spoke about the Puppy who lost it's way.


Worst promo ever Loosecannon :ha 

Has to be up there right? I'm in a state of shock :lol


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Marrakesh said:


> You're high son. :reigns2


At least, I'm not bitching about every single thing like everyone here.  WF people are the most predictable group people and I've experienced this for 9 years so... if you don't like it, then it's you.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

PeepShow said:


> Watched the last 45 minutes after the pathetic Bulls game and saw Swagger fighting Cody with Titus on commentary (lolwut?) and a main event segment that went 20 minutes too long. Fucking tater-tots. Are you kidding me? I bet Vince was laughing at that idea so hard before Raw. And Roman has gone full Cena. That jump over the table and while Sheamus stands there for 10 seconds waiting for him to get up and spear him anyway was brutal.
> 
> So glad I'm over this.


You missed Sasha dance with The New Day!


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

I wish Roman would just call Sheamus the Celtic Cum. Tator tot is also funny though. I think it is a reference when he called Wyatt's brothers Biggins which is a brand for potatoes.


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

so much for the big "changes" Meltzer was reporting LOL seem like the same old shit to me.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Me thinks Vince got Meltzer to lie to us so viewership would increase and people wouldn't call Reigns "Roman 2.16" anymore.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Romans Empire said:


> I wish Roman would just call Sheamus the Celtic Cum. Tator tot is also funny though. I think it is a reference when he called Wyatt's brothers Biggins which is a brand for potatoes.


Do you ever read the shit you post?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Boston and Philly hopefully can bring out entertaining crowd shows, so that should be fun, until they drop back into the shit Slammys RAW.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Headliner said:


> So Zeb is going to turn face and help Swagger win the US title at TLC? It's the only way. Otherwise if Zeb reunites with Swagger at the PPV and Swagger doesn't win the US title then they both look like geeks.


Liner :mj5

You know Swag ain't winning SHIT. What kinda troll post...


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

simonitro said:


> At least, I'm not bitching about every single thing like everyone here.  WF people are the most predictable group people and I've experienced this for 9 years so... if you don't like it, then it's you.


:ti Where to begin on this one. 

Look buddy, if you enjoyed the show like the 15 Reigns fans that were chanting for him tonight then I don't begrudge you that happiness. 

I'm just :ha right now.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I wonder when Nikki is due back?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Liner :mj5
> 
> You know Swag ain't winning SHIT. What kinda troll post...


Its probably just a quick swerve to trick Swagger.


----------



## KOB (Apr 26, 2010)

Was "Tater Tots" Vinces way of making the show more edgey to get old fans back?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Liner :mj5
> 
> You know Swag ain't winning SHIT. What kinda troll post...


On a slight positive Thwagger, I think Swagger looked pretty good tonight and in previous weeks.

Sure, he's jobbing at TLC but the alternative is wrestling Adam Rose on main event. 

I wouldn't mind seeing more of him. Find him a tag partner :shrug


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Marrakesh said:


> :ti Where to begin on this one.
> 
> Look buddy, if you enjoyed the show like the 15 Reigns fans that were chanting for him tonight then I don't begrudge you that happiness.
> 
> I'm just :ha right now.


It's all about having fun! > :ha


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

KOB said:


> Was "Tater Tots" Vinces way of making the show more edgey to get old fans back?


TATER TOTS = SMALL BALLS 

THAT ENOUGH EDGE FOR YOU WWE UNIVERSE. SUBSCRIBE DAMNIT! 

:vince5


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

New Day Jingle Bell Rocks! said:


> Its probably just a quick swerve to trick Swagger.


I wouldn't be surprised if Del Rio and Colter did break apart and it is plausible that Zeb reunites with Swagger, but Swagger will still job and be poorly utilized.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Boston and Philly hopefully can bring out entertaining crowd shows, so that should be fun, until they drop back into the shit Slammys RAW.


Just imagine if tonight closing segment was in Boston or Philly. 

:banderas


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> On a slight positive Thwagger, I think Swagger looked pretty good tonight and in previous weeks.
> 
> Sure, he's jobbing at TLC but the alternative is wrestling Adam Rose on main event.
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing more of him. Find him a tag partner :shrug


I have enjoyed seeing him more as well, but it seems rather bittersweet since it's going nowhere.


----------



## KOB (Apr 26, 2010)

Business Idea: WWE packages audio of Roman Reigns promos onto a cd and markets it to insomniacs. You listening Vince?


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Del Rio and Colter did break apart and it is plausible that Zeb reunites with Swagger, but Swagger will still job and be poorly utilized.


i rather see Swagger in a feud for title than him facing random bloke in superstars. Wouldn't you agree?

Poorly utilized yeah but atleast right now he's in the TV.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Banez said:


> i rather see Swagger in a feud for title than him facing random bloke in superstars. Wouldn't you agree?
> 
> Poorly utilized yeah but atleast right now he's in the TV.


I suppose, but it's almost insulting in a way. The half-hearted way they're trying to make him seem well-booked and the fact all three men are putting on amazing performances and the crowd is rallying behind him for it all to result in nothing and he'll be regulated to Superstars and ME in a week is just really annoying.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

That must genuinely be the most I've laughed at a segment in WWE ever. 

The fact it was unintentional just makes it all the more funny. 

I don't even want Reigns to fail at all. I've championed the heel turn and mouthpiece for what feels like an eternity.

However, when you set him up to fail like that, it's just impossible not to piss yourself laughing at that segment, WWE as a whole and Reigns himself. 

The guys in the back must have been in hysterics. Just so, so, so fucking bad. 

I just can't even comprehend this.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Swagger/Rio/Zeb segment and opener were the only good parts of the show imo. 

Sasha moving that body was nice too. Also getting a bit interested in this heel vs heel diva thing too.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kalisto needs to be a singles wrestler.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Okay Raw rundown

Raw Opening segment, best in months. Wyatts coming out, did not see that coming. Got a good pop too potential face turn their. But unless they book them even good, wish they woulden't. Potential gone when they jobbed to dreamer. Although they got their heat back when they squashed them later on. 

Interesting enough Titus and Stardust is intriguing me. Titus wanting the old Cody back, I can jump on board with that

Owens and Ziggler had an awesome match, pity the crowd could give two damns

I thought Sheamus promo backstage with no Reigns sucking the life out of him, was solid.

Paige steals the show for me again though. Her slapping the taste out of Flairs mouth, like she Is Rock DAMN. That and the walk mimic LOL

Zeb running away from Swagger . Then Del Rio tearing him a new one

Lowlights:

ROMAN REIGNS


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674080251673051137


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I suppose, but it's almost insulting in a way. The half-hearted way they're trying to make him seem well-booked and the fact all three men are putting on amazing performances and the crowd is rallying behind him for it all to result in nothing and he'll be regulated to Superstars and ME in a week is just really annoying.


Or they might actually put the title on him, you wont know for sure until after his match at sunday.

Swaggers loyalty has been proven. And he doesn't strike to me as a guy who would complain how he's been treated which might work for his advantage some point.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Banez said:


> Or *they might actually put the title on him*, you wont know for sure until after his match at sunday.
> 
> Swaggers loyalty has been proven. And he doesn't strike to me as a guy who would complain how he's been treated which might work for his advantage some point.


:drake1 Plz.

He doesn't complain, ever. Dude's only heat was from his arrest, never from his attitude or complaining because he doesn't have one and he does his job without whining or being a jackass.

But it doesn't matter. He's filler for Cena, which if nothing else is enough to know he won't get the title, but they won't ever use him properly. Doesn't matter how loyal or how talented or over he is and gets. His glass ceiling is jobbing for Cena's feuds until he returns. It's pathetic and lazy and insulting to his fans and his capabilities, imho, but we can expect nothing else from WWE.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

SHIVVY POO said:


> I skipped RAW. Can someone summarize the highlights for me, please?


Lana's sexy legs and her new braided ponytail counts as a highlight.

The Bella's doing a anti-smoking commercial with Nikki showing off the bottom of her sexy soles. Just goes to show that Nikki is more than just a beautiful face, gorgeous hair, sexy tits, sexy ass, and sexy legs.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Lana's sexy legs and her new braided ponytail counts as a highlight.
> 
> The Bella's doing a anti-smoking commercial with Nikki showing off the bottom of her sexy soles. Just goes to show that Nikki is more than just a beautiful face, gorgeous hair, sexy tits, sexy ass, and sexy legs.


:woah


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Anyone else enjoy the unintentional comedy of Zeb driving away in his "Golden Girls" scooter after the Swagger seg outside the ring & once again backstage with ADR. It all looks like one big PSA for elder abuse maybe Vince is sending out an SOS on TV? 

Nah the FUCKER's mind ran away along time ago and there's no hope to finding any marbles left rolling around upstairs. Instead the hamster wheel is spinning but the hamster's DEAD.

Also 
- Dicks on Headbands
- Wrestler complaining about getting hit with objects in 2015
- Castles, Forts, Nursery Rhythms, Unicorns all in 2015
- Pushing aside ALL other feuds to make a certain "Big Dwag" look strong
- Putting THE title on a Ghost (His popularity is a dead as one)
- Tater Tots? Honestly from Jackass, Asshole, Dumb Ass, SOB, Trash Bag Ho's & every other insult known to man the E sinks to new lows with fried potatoes elementary school food.


#WWELogic


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Never so bad have I wanted a Cena bury special on a wrestler.
> 
> Hope he gets back soon for Roman.


Where is this gif from?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

ABigLegend said:


> I'm still in shock at that Ambrose/Owens interaction.
> 
> How did that ever get approved? Ambrose to throw popcorn at Owens then just leave the ring and walk backstage. Oh my god, that's one of the worst things I've seen on Raw on all year.
> 
> I can't get my head around it at all. Why would you do that? Why?


Right! I mean if you're gonna approve that at least have Owens run out of the ring and attack Ambrose from behind with a savage beatdown. The only thing I can come up with is that part wasn't run by Owens and it was punishment for missing the show last week. Which was why he went to go after Dean but stopped himself and just stood there as Ambrose walked away nonchalantly with his back turned to KO. Just speculation on my part, but KO looked legit surprised and pissed afterwards like he didn't know it was coming.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Truthbetold said:


> Where is this gif from?


I think the Amy Shumer Movie he did.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Truthbetold said:


> Where is this gif from?


That Amy Shumer movie.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Let me just put it as short as I can: I PVR'd Raw tonight for the first time in a long time, and I consider myself a hardcore fan, or at least I did. For the past several months, Raw has constantly been background noise to me while I do something else. Tonight, I started watching Raw at around 10:30pm and I got through whatever I wanted to watch in less than 20 minutes and was back on following live by the end of the segment and it was quite possibly one of the worst promos to build a main event match I've ever seen. Yes, that includes that hokey Ambrose segment last year with a Rollins mannequin.

There was no heat, there were "boring" chants until the stupid ass "tater tot" chant, and it was like I went in a time machine back to grade 9 and saw kids bickering back and forth. That's what Sheamus and Reigns were. That's the main event.

The highlight of the show was The Miz, at least from the parts I watched (the opening, only because of The Wyatts, Sasha, MizTV because I heard glowing reviews for The Miz and the final segment while waiting for Breaking Ground). The Miz is simply a fantastic heel and is really underrated. 

The whole product is fucking collapsing before our eyes and the decline is one of the fastest I've ever seen. It's been downhill with spurts of good stuff for years, but this steep decline into shit has been faster than I can process it this year. This is simply a horrible, horrible product that deserves every shitty rating they get.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

That was one of the worst Raw's I have ever seen. Last week we had similar style of repetitive matches as this week. Point is we are seeing more wrestlers do a double shift in one night for no reason. From tag-team to later on in the night becoming singles competition or vice-versa, it's been happening too many times.

We had a Raw review from last week, and reviews throughout the night, only for Adam Rose's segment to show us what was already been shown and said....which is exactly what happened last week as well. We have 3 hours of Raw, so there is no need for repetitive matches no matter how the conversion from tag-team to singles becomes, we also don't need repetitive segments.

I used to have an idea of what was going to happen on the following Raw and why, but I can no longer figure out Why in a positive manner. 

WWE has a deep roster yet we see only modified templates of weeks past heading into a ppv. 

If this wasn't the laziest Raw then I have no idea what will be.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## ApexMountain (Nov 21, 2015)

Shame Us Leading his 4 or 5 Goof Troops as some kind of version of the 4 Horsemen or DX or wtf, defies understanding or wrestling sense since the since they shoved that stupid "I'M THE MIZ AND I'M AWESOME"gig in our face for about 18 months, until they realized how little ado it was of nothing. The only way I can laugh at this is to laugh at how ridiculous this goof looks trying to pull this off. For all I know, it may be working. Does anyone having Raw's ratings yet? 

The best part, imo, is Charlotte. She is a genetic wonder and if she has no special thread, I'll check the rules and start one. And, the god of wrestling, my inspiration, Ric Flair is on. While they sort out the heavyweight scene, and get Shame Us off my face, that keeps me watching. Pro wrestling has "Flair" again. Yes, I am partial. Ric Flair generates good memes, at least for me. Now Charlotte does that and more.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

RESULTS + VIDEOS: http://www.onlineworldofwrestling.com/135062/wwe-monday-night-raw-12-7-2015/


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Why cant they just pull the trigger on Wyatt? I say it like once a month because the opportunity is always there. Having him turn tweener and overthrowing the authority only to run amok over everything himself could be an entertaining storyline that writes itself and can last a decent amount of time, while creating a window of opportunity for new faces to rise up and become stars in their own right.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

Romans Empire said:


> They were being polite so they could talk. They did chant Roman's insult to Sheamus though so they did give a shit. Stop whining because you are not getting what you want. You know how long I waited for Roman's true Title Reign?



Seriously? How old are you? Actually how old are you and Legit Boss? Cause this is for both of you:

I have seen your posts trying to sound like you know what you are talking about. If you do then admit defeat. The closing segment was god awful. The crowd was not into it! When you can hear individual comments from the fans for as long as you did tonight it means the place is dead. 

Roman is toast. I don't hate the guy but we all knew WWE were going to try and re push him again. Unfortunately they dropped the ball in doing it. He won't recover from this now. He's as done as dinner. 

Accept it and move on. The people on here that criticize his in ring ability and mic work are right. It's just getting to new levels of bad. I think they would rather go out of business than push someone else. 

I hate to tag on you but I am sick of these delusional posts.


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

So from the looks of the past ten pages is that Raw was very entertaining for better or worse. Lmfao. I really wanna see that Swagger/Stardust/RoseBush/Zeb segment that everyone is talking about now, sounds hilarious :lmao


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

So wwe are trying to shake things up with booking random matches? Well, that wasn't bad. The bad is no Becky Lynch on raw.

The main problem is zero main eventers on raw right now. Cena is absent, Orton is injured, Brock is out for now, Triple H and Taker are part timers and thats about it. While wwe does have Cesaro, Ryback, Miz, Wyatt and Swagger who on my opnion can actually be main eventers, they not using them that way.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> :drake1 Plz.
> 
> He doesn't complain, ever. Dude's only heat was from his arrest, never from his attitude or complaining because he doesn't have one and he does his job without whining or being a jackass.


And falling asleep in a creative meeting.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Marrakesh said:


> I'm speechless . Honestly, I mean I was sat watching this shit on my TV and lurking this thread laughing my ass off at some of the comments (These threads are awesome and genuinely better than the actual fucking shows right now)
> 
> Not only was I laughing at this thread but that last segment ........
> 
> ...


There's only one logical answer to this: Vince got the fan council results, and survey says: Raw is for ages 3-7.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

All I know is I turned on Raw, saw the League of Geeks, then the light goes off and are turned back on again and it's the Wyatts! People are popping big. I'm going nuts. Then EV3 are coming in and I'm like "OK at least Rhino is there" and of course Reigns and his little buddies shows up. 

Then they go right into a team war and I'm like "this is gonna fun" and next thing you know The Wyatts are eliminated. 

Then I'm gone. (only returned for Flair)

I mean WTF, they really don't get it, do they?


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

#watchluchaunderground 
#wrestlingneedslucha 
#january2016


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

There were some positives atleast from this Raw: The Wyatts at the beginning of the show were fucking AWESOME. Made for a really exciting opening to Raw. But they fucked it up as usual with them being eliminated first. Owens vs Ziggler was a legitimately great match. Him and Ambrose should steal the show at TLC. Miz TV was very fun I thought, loved Paige slapping Flair. Dissapointed no Becky though. New day and Team Bad. 

That ending promo was hilariously bad. The less said about it the better.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

coreysamson said:


> So from the looks of the past ten pages is that Raw was very entertaining for better or worse. Lmfao. I really wanna see that Swagger/Stardust/RoseBush/Zeb segment that everyone is talking about now, sounds hilarious :lmao


There was a rather 'serious' couple of segments involving Colter. This, imho, was the best part of RAW. All three men are clearly putting their hearts into their performances.

The 'RoseBush' segment was a thing on it's own and goofy af.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

They need to fire who keeps writing Reigns promos



Rhetro said:


> Seriously? How old are you? Actually how old are you and Legit Boss? Cause this is for both of you:
> 
> I have seen your posts trying to sound like you know what you are talking about. If you do then admit defeat. The closing segment was god awful. The crowd was not into it! When you can hear individual comments from the fans for as long as you did tonight it means the place is dead.
> 
> ...


Roman will never be toast as long as he has the machine behind him.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

The first match awesome. To the Wyatt "problem" someone had to be eliminated first and it was Rowan who took the fall so I don't see a problem.

Like the Swagger/Del Rio chair off and the problem between Del Rio and Colter.

I was hoping Ric would slap Paige back but I guess WWE is PC.

Like Reigns' Ladder speech and his spear through the table but thought his speech should have had included him stepping down a step or two while mentioning Rollins cashing in and the Wyatt detour


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

LegendKilla15 said:


> WTF IS A CHAIRS MATCH. Tator tots. God this is the worst thing I've ever seen lmao


A Chairs match is basically a No DQ match, except that focus is on chairs.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Tables, Ladders, Chairs and tots? 

Vince, you've done it again!!!

:ha


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> *They need to fire who keeps writing Reigns promos
> *
> 
> 
> Roman will never be toast as long as he has the machine behind him.


:ti this guy. 

Yea, because Reign's ad libs in that promo didn't make it even worse? 

:ha 

His delivery is brutal. Bad material isn't even the point. You could hand him a world class promo on paper and his delivery would butcher it so as it came across as mediocre. 

Just get him the fuck away from a microphone AND Sheamus. What a horrible, horrible feud to have to endure.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Just watched the end segment, and my mind is set: this is for ages 9 and under.

"You think I was born yesterday?"
"Come on tater tat"

OMFG


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Smackdown promo material?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

MyFistYourFace said:


> Ric Flair is one of those guys who looks the same for 30 years and then old age hits them all at once.


Yep, all the years of enormous drinking finally caught up with his appearance. I can't believe his liver hasn't shriveled up and died yet.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I bet Vince writes the Rosebush jokes. Making fun of Neville's ears and Dreamer's tan, seriously ? 

fpalm


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :chlol at Miz's shit-eating grin. That needs to be a smiley, in all honesty.


THIS ^ One of the only found memories of the show was Miz's shit-eating grin. 

This







was almost as bad, but still not close to the shit-eatingness.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

The most "phoned in" go home show I can remember. When the authority can't even be arsed turning up, you may as well just call it a fucking night, record it, and skip through all the shite.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Just watched the end segment, and my mind is set: this is for ages 9 and under.
> 
> "You think I was born yesterday?"
> "Come on tater tat"
> ...


Always been like that. Some good segments and other segments that are just trash


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*So I haven't heard good things about RAW last night.

Just how bad was it?*


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *So I haven't heard good things about RAW last night.
> 
> Just how bad was it?*


I urge you to watch the last segment. If nothing else, you'll get a laugh out of it. Legitimately one of the most awkward and cringe inducing verbal exchanges I've ever seen.

This is the fucking big leagues. It just shouldn't be happening. It's hilarious.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

QWERTYOP said:


> The most "phoned in" go home show I can remember. When the authority can't even be arsed turning up, you may as well just call it a fucking night, record it, and skip through all the shite.


I didn't even know TLC was this Sunday until I saw you mention it. Granted I don't watch anymore but I would still usually know when a PPV was coming up.

I'm sat here all excited for Final Battle, WK10 and Square Go and I forgot WWE had PPV's.


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

The first segment was unbelievably desperate.

A 16 man tag match that was probably the dumbest thing I've ever seen.

Four commercials for your opening match.

Two matches in the first 70 minutes is just full retard.

Quite possibly the worst ending to a Raw ever.


And this is genuinely the #1 wrestling promotion in the world. The mind boggles.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Lok said:


>


That is one of the greatest gifs I have ever seen, when I'm able to give more rep I will be back for this post lol.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Also I like Usos stomping down Woods like he owed them something that was funny


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

coreysamson said:


> So from the looks of the past ten pages is that Raw was very entertaining for better or worse. Lmfao. I really wanna see that Swagger/Stardust/RoseBush/Zeb segment that everyone is talking about now, sounds hilarious :lmao


You didn't miss anything special imo. 

Rose's latest gimmick is not going anywhere. Kind of sad as they should have done more with him on the main roster. But putting elephant faces on Neville is about as dead end as it gets.

Dutch could be more useful with some creative sway in the back. He was good in TNA there. The Colter character does not really serve a purpose anymore.


----------



## ApexMountain (Nov 21, 2015)

Shame US is a place holder and the "Authority" or creative control is doing Shame Us and the League of Nations as Heel group pretending to rival the 4 Horsemen or the NWO as a sick joke. I DVR the whole thing and I only watched Reigns destroy Shame Us and Charlotte with Ric.  Reigns left Shame US in ruins and had the talk. He will be if he isn't already the Real World champion. I don't get what this "weeping" stuff is about. Reigns has it all. The 'look', size, talk, skills, and power. Reigns is one of the best packages to come along in ages. Remember when the crowd would chant "Rocky Sucks"? The Rock unsucks like no other. I see close to the same with Reigns. Once they lose this, "doing it for my family" bs, or even if they keep, Reigns unleashed is the next big thing, and the roster is loaded with opposition, and that does not include Shame US. He is a bad Joke. 

Roman Reigns will cross over fast, so enjoy him while he's there.


----------



## RealGrendel (Nov 28, 2015)

Gone are the days that RAW actually was good.......


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

I watched the end, and holy shit, the whole putting everything outside the ring shit, tatortots, making it dark so people can't see the empty seats, the literal script reading 

All I want is a good fucking program, one I can race home to see, to get so invested in I forget about all my problems. All this does is makes it worse. Fuck this, I'm actually so done. PPV's from 2001 upwards, NXT and LU for me. That's it. 

Why is Neville, a guy who was perfect in NXT been ruined to the point now even smarks think he's a spot monkey, when he can do so much more. Why is Wyatt with the fucking guys who can't even beat the New Day. Why is Ambrose not is Reigns position when fans want him so much more, and he's better at every possible aspect except having the look. Fuck this.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Terrible crowd, for a another bad Raw

Stupid question but how do the Wyatts get to the ring out of nowhere ? Do they hide under the ring ? What happens when they have their segment at the end of the show, do they have to stay under the ring for two hours ?


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

That RAW overall confused the hell out of me. :Rollins

Was I supposed to hate it or find it entertaining for all the wrong reasons?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Old School Icons said:


> That RAW overall confused the hell out of me. :Rollins
> 
> Was I supposed to hate it or find it entertaining for all the wrong reasons?


My guess is both :draper2


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

T0M said:


> This feud needs to end with a Lana On A Pole match.


Winner gets 5 minutes alone with Lana's ass. That's a much better incentive for Ryback.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Swagger is such an afterthought. It's actually kinda depressing to see him used like this...might have been better to not even bother with this.
> 
> No point in the TLC match, it'll be awful.


What the hell happened to him? I'm watching Raw right now from 2013 just 2 years ago, and he just won the Elimination Chamber to challenge Del Rio for the WHC. lastly going over Orton, then beat Orton again that Raw. ADR was sinking fast as the champ hence having Dolph cashin MITB on him the Raw after Mania. So why the hell didn't they have Swagger beat ADR, him and Coulter were red hot with a ton of heat at the time (way more than Ziggles.)

What the fuck happened?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Cody Rhodes is coming back with a vengeance!
> 
> 2016.... YEAR OF THE CODY.


I was saying that he'd be the breakout star from Legacy and next year was his year, since The Legacy. There will never be a Year of the Cody.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

manchesterdud said:


> Fuck off Paige hogging the spotlight give someone else some tv time, your fucking just as bad as cena.....can't fucking stand her, FIRE HER WWE!! FUCK PAIGE


try directing your hate towards WWE's booking, not Paige herself. Unless Paige is booking the show, which is impossible because she's above the age over 0 

Me personally I like Paige where she is and wouldn't change a thing, except have Sasha, and Becky in a higher position


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

91ReasonsYouLose said:


> What the hell happened to him? I'm watching Raw right now from 2013 just 2 years ago, and he just won the Elimination Chamber to challenge Del Rio for the WHC. lastly going over Orton, then beat Orton again that Raw. ADR was sinking fast as the champ hence having Dolph cashin MITB on him the Raw after Mania. So why the hell didn't they have Swagger beat ADR, him and Coulter were red hot with a ton of heat at the time (way more than Ziggles.)
> 
> What the fuck happened?


His arrest and WWE's double standard and I'm sure animosity towards him as JR's last employed recruit along with a whole other slew of politics and dumbassery.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

91ReasonsYouLose said:


> What the hell happened to him? I'm watching Raw right now from 2013 just 2 years ago, and he just won the Elimination Chamber to challenge Del Rio for the WHC. What the fuck happened?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

WrestlingOracle said:


> "Well Im a east-coast struttin one fat mother got a donuts-filled suitcase under my arm. Yeah I'm not a lean machine been drinking Jim Bean and my ass doesn't run. I got one run left even though Im fat after I eat ten corndogs and smile. I drink a coctail take my desert to go smoke my cigarette with style. And when the ratings aint funny I can make my money tonight."


Tremendous Night Train spoof, I new exactly what it was right from the start, I commend you, and your entertaining posts.



DJ2334 said:


> Tommy Dreamer has the look of that neglectful father who'd rather sit at home with a six pack of beer watching sports and cheat on his wife than go to his kid's piano recital.


You just described his normal Monday night.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

I liked Raw from start to bottom, it's too long though. I like Charlotte's new attitude and Reigns looked good on the mic.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

WhyTooJay said:


> Roman Reigns is truly horrific on the mic.


Holy shit Jericho's hair is fucking sweet in your Avatar lol! I forgot he would wear it like that sometimes.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Well, at least Tatertots is better than Cookiepuss :mj*


Actually I liked Cookiepuss a lot more, and CM Punk owned The Rock their entire program on the mic. But Cookiepuss was at least worth a few chuckles, tatertots is a insult my son who is in 3rd grade would be embarrassed to use in front of a audience.



thedeparted_94 said:


> "Show me how it's done SON or man 7 years older than me" :reigns2


Roman should have never been allowed to speak other than finishing Ambrose's sentences when in The Shield. Once on his own, he should have been a silent killer, almost like Crow Sting when he made his return. Reigns should have came back from injury, and been just like Brock, only younger, Heyman who will always take the better deal and has screwed Lesnar in the past should have screwed Brock, jumped on the Reigns train as his mouthpiece, and who the fuck knows where we could be at right now. 

And all because Vince refused to turn Reigns heel, even though that's exactly the play it took to get the GOAT The Rock over. But lets all continue to listen and follow the senile old man blindly over the cliff.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The end segment was hideous, but I guess the main problem apart from the fact that both guys can't do promos longer than three minutes is that they had nothing to say. Literally, they had _nothing_ to talk about. Reigns should be showing some aggression and determination to get his belt back - which is par for the course on your fucking go-home show - but because of the way he's been presented ever since Survivor Series in making these LoN guys look like trash, he doesn't _need_ to be angry. Instead he's out there making these Z-level wisecracks that are an embarrassment and there are only so many ways that both guys can perform a fifteen minute promo trade off based on the premise of 'GET IN THIS RING!'. More Vince McMahon incompetence yet again.

There was literally nothing to say. No heat and no tension. The 16 man brawl at the beginning should have taken place at the end with Sheamus delivering a beatdown to Roman to end the show. I bet everybody involved can't wait for this shit year to end so we can all start fresh at the Royal Rumble.

As for 'tater tots'? lol fuck off.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> Um yeah the definition of a delusional mark. Twist things, and claim things that never happened. Reigns and pop? I am assuming you ignored him putting the crowd to sleep, delusional.


You are absolutely right, but please don't reply to the fucking moron, if we all just ignore him he'll get bored and go pull the same retarded shit on some other wrestling forum.


----------



## Hourless (Nov 26, 2013)

My Overall Rating: 2/10

Hits:

*Opening Segment and Giant tag team match; sure there was an overload of talent in the match but it was something different than the usual opener to the show and it put the spotlight on Reigns in a major way pinning the champion and it was also nice to see Rhyno back even though I would of much preferred RVD.

*Ziggler/Owens put on a nice match as you would expect from the two, not so much the post match altercation however....

*I guess Zeb and Alberto breaking up is a hit right?

Misses:

*New Day being overexposed is hurting them a lot, most of there jokes were not funny and the whole unicorn thing strapped on the head makes them look ridiculous; and Team BAD getting involved in on it? Don't get me started.

*Charlotte/Paige segment was another bomb for me, Charlotte still doesn't seem comfortably on the mic to me; I was sort of hoping that with Ric Flair being out there he would do more of the talking for her but it all was a mess at the end of it and who the hell are we suppose to cheer for? Also where was Becky Lynch? I don't know and im at the point where i don't care.

*Ambrose/Owens altercation after Ziggler/Owens match. Yeah this was corny and a pretty lame way to promote a title match with the final RAW to a ppv. Could of had a brawl between the two and have Ambrose chase him out of the arena cause he's a lunatic right? Instead we have Ambrose come out to the ring and throw popcorn and soda on Owens and then just leaves, yep compelling story telling that.

*Final Segment with Reigns/Sheamus....holy hell this had to be the worst final PPV main event go home segment I've ever seen. They talked for what seemed like an eternity and we had to listen to Reigns calling Sheamus a tater tot and laughing at his own joke. Once we got to the physical side of things I just didn't care.

Other Misses:

*Dreamer Vs Strowman = Time Filler

*We get an Adam Rose segment, yep.

*Titus stalking Stardust for no reason? Ok then.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


>


Legit lol'd :lol :lol


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

RatedR10 said:


> Let me just put it as short as I can: I PVR'd Raw tonight for the first time in a long time, and I consider myself a hardcore fan, or at least I did. For the past several months, Raw has constantly been background noise to me while I do something else. Tonight, I started watching Raw at around 10:30pm and I got through whatever I wanted to watch in less than 20 minutes and was back on following live by the end of the segment and it was quite possibly one of the worst promos to build a main event match I've ever seen. Yes, that includes that hokey Ambrose segment last year with a Rollins mannequin.
> 
> There was no heat, there were "boring" chants until the stupid ass "tater tot" chant, and it was like I went in a time machine back to grade 9 and saw kids bickering back and forth. That's what Sheamus and Reigns were. That's the main event.
> 
> ...


Well what else is to be expected when they had no backup big star to Cena. And now they're trying to make his clone while making the rest of the roster borderline beyond salvageable. Plus now at this point Vince is committed to this purpose, so all he can do is keep down this road, or admit is wrong, and try to create a roster full of stars. If he stays on the same path, then they still can't push anyone else as a big thing, because it will detract from Reigns shine. 

As bad as most people find watching the current product especially Reigns push, do you really see Vince admitting he's wrong when there isn't another company threatening to put his company out of business? The Network is for folks like us, they just need to add all the Raw's from years past already for Christ sake!


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

3MB4Life said:


> I didn't even know TLC was this Sunday until I saw you mention it. Granted I don't watch anymore but I would still usually know when a PPV was coming up.
> 
> I'm sat here all excited for Final Battle, WK10 and Square Go and I forgot WWE had PPV's.


Speaking of PPV's. When is LU gonna have their first PPV?


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

91ReasonsYouLose said:


> Speaking of PPV's. When is LU gonna have their first PPV?


The shows that I would consider LU supercards right now are Aztec Warfare, All Night Long and Ultima Lucha because they all got a lot of focus. I'm not sure when the first one will be but it will probably be the second Aztec Warfare match. Probably about two months in so I'd say March maybe but don't quote me on it. Thing with LU is, you look forward to every episode like it's a PPV because it's that well written and you know something awesome is going to happen.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

First hour of this RAW was pretty decent, the rest of the show was pretty forgettable. Speaking of forgetting, I wouldn't mind forgetting that segment at the end. fpalm I really liked how it opened though, it was a nice change of pace from the promos all the time. It was also fun as fuck to watch, albeit a bit of a clusterfuck. Was cool to see Rhyno too.

All in all, a bit better than the past two weeks, but still pretty mediocre for the last couple of hours. Not very hyped for TLC, but I'll still be watching, and hoping the match quality is good at least. The Tag Match should be fun, and Ambrose/Owens could be great too if given enough time. Main Event will more than likely suck ass, but I'm going in with VERY low expectations, so it might surprise me hopefully.

At least we have NXT Takeover to look forward to if TLC does indeed prove to be a massive disappointment. NXT will make this month of the Network worth it more than likely. I've really enjoyed the shows and will probably love this event, as it looks very promising.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Pretty decent Raw overall imo, I enjoyed more than I disliked so that's good I suppose. Not gonna do a whole Raw review 'cause nobody cares anyway, just wanted to say a couple words about the last segment. I like Reigns, I think he has a ton of potential and he's been one of my favorites the last 3 or so years. With that said though, the final segment between Sheamus and Reigns was absolutely 100% horrendous.

I literally do not understand how something so bad was written, approved by the head writer, approved by HHH, Stephanie and Vince, went through all these different channels and ended up in the main segment on Raw. It was that bad.. It's not even just a problem with this particular feud, a lot of feuds nowadays have this backwards booking where the face comes out on top *before* the PPV. There was zero heat build up, Sheamus wasn't exactly sold as a threat, Reigns didn't look that concerned with getting his hands on Sheamus etc.. There was so much wrong with this segment I don't even know what is worth mentioning and what isn't.

I don't get why Reigns was smiling the whole time and making jokes. This man cost you the WWE title in a cowardly way after you had an 8 month journey, why are you calling him tatertot instead of threatening him with snapping his neck? Why would anyone be more interested in this match now than they were last week? I thought I was watching TNA during the whole segment because none of it made sense. So much for "change" on Raw.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

I long for the days where RAW was 2 hours long and had 20 minutes of filler rather than 3 hours with 2 and a half hours of filler. 

Everything's coming off as forced, desperate and kinda pointless.

Please have a 4 week break WWE; you need it, the wrestlers need it, creative certainly needs it and I do too.

But the fan (or idiot) in me won't quit on you. Just give me a reason to have some damn hope!


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Out of curiosity, is SmackDown being taped tonight?

I wanna know because I can't wait to see the attendance for that show. :ti*


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hourless said:


> **New Day being overexposed is hurting them a lot,* most of there jokes were not funny and the whole unicorn thing strapped on the head makes them look ridiculous; and Team BAD getting involved in on it? Don't get me started.


Only on a few web locals. By and large, they have not lost momentum.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Maybe Vince and co are purposely producing bad TV so they can lose sponsors and go back to TV-14... #letmedream


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

septurum said:


> Maybe Vince and co are purposely producing bad TV so they can lose sponsors and go back to TV-14... #letmedream


TV-14 won't save them.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They will never not be PG as long as Vince is alive. :vince$


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah not much to say about this week's RAW. What I remembered from it was Sasha Banks twerking, the New Day and their antics with their unicorn, Del Rio is mad at Zeb Coulter already, Paige is so hot as a heel, and that main event segment went on for a little too long. Reigns calling Sheamus "tater tot" was a little corny as well.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

> Stupid question but how do the Wyatts get to the ring out of nowhere ? Do they hide under the ring ? What happens when they have their segment at the end of the show, do they have to stay under the ring for two hours ?


Please does someone know ?


----------



## Ronaldo Messi (Dec 9, 2015)

Jerichoholic62 said:


> Please does someone know ?


They edit the blackout time when broadcasting. For example, they actually cut out the lights for 15 seconds, but on TV, they edit some seconds out so it only appears to be 5 seconds. And no, they don't hide in the ring, they walk all the way from the ramp to the ring within those 15 seconds.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Ronaldo Messi said:


> They edit the blackout time when broadcasting. For example, they actually cut out the lights for 15 seconds, but on TV, they edit some seconds out so it only appears to be 5 seconds. And no, they don't hide in the ring, they walk all the way from the ramp to the ring within those 15 seconds.














Ronaldo Messi said:


> they actually cut out the lights for 15 seconds


Wow it must look really stupid when you're in the crowd, I bet people close to the ramp can hear them running to the ring.


----------



## Jaunties (May 21, 2015)

91ReasonsYouLose said:


> Speaking of PPV's. When is LU gonna have their first PPV?


I'm almost positive that Chris DeJoseph said they never had plans to have PPVs. They want to make LU movies instead, which is pretty cool. They consider Ultima Lucha (season finale) to be their version of a PPV.


----------



## SyrusMX (Apr 6, 2007)

Best part of the show was when the Uso's snatched the trombone and "beat him like he stole something". That bit was gold. Also, Roman's spear off the table. That was pretty badass.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Neville pulled off a supposed "Banned" move.


If you Google its listed on several "10 banned moves in wwe" lists. None are "official" though. But its also on a couple YouTube list of banned moves.


Neville and Owens pulled off the dangerous as fuck looking "Poisoned" Frankensteiner, which is just a reverse frankensteiner.











Larger screen Gifv version: https://i.imgur.com/z9UCk2x.gifv

Way easier to fuck up than a sit out piledriver. And made even more devastating looking by small Neville pulling it off on heavyset Owens


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I legit thought that Neville may have had the match won with that for a split second.


----------

